# [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0 ☆Mobile GPU Ranking added☆



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Ein herzliches Grüß Gott () und willkommen zum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​ ​  Hier der Download-Link: http://download.pcgameshardware.de/a...Heaven-3.0.exe​ ​  *Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings:*
​ 

Spoiler



entweder (FullHD, obere Liste)

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder (720p, untere Liste)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​

*Für mobile GPU's geht es in Post #3 weiter: *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html#post4025737

 
Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.​ 
Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory) und GPU-Z: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B. 1835 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 900/1250 |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren und folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht schreiben)


Die Ranglisten wird es je einmal für Single GPU und einmal für Multi GPU geben. 

Jeder User kann je einmal im Single- und einmal im Multi-GPU-Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 
Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.

Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html
​  Let's bench ​ 
*Multi GPU Rangliste (Full HD)*​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
6057| bans3i | i7-3930K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600CL 9-9-9-242T | 4x GTX Titan @ +100 GPU/+200 Mem | Link


|4566 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,86 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1380 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 4x
 HD 7970 @ 1125/1425 | Link

|4225 | SirOli | 
i
7-3930K @ 5,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28 1T | 3x HD 7970 @ 1350/1800 | 
Link

|
3899| FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1920 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | 4x GTX680 @ 1006/1502/1059 | Link

|3714 | Andy0793 | i7-3960X @ 3,6GHz | 64GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-9-9-242T | 2x GTX 690 @ 915/1502 | 
Link

|
3709 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-242T | 3x HD7970 @ 1125/1480 | 
Link

|3628 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1750 | 
Link

|
2902 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1300/1875| Link

|2785 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21 1T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1266/1852 | 
Link

|
2748 | yamo | I7-980x @ 4,159 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1664 9-9-9-27-2T | 3x GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2100 | Link

|
2699| mangaman | i5 2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz 11-11-11-30 2T | 2x HD7970 @1250/1500 | Link

|2642 | Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |  
Link

|2614 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690  @ 1040/1825/1145 | 
Link
|
2568 | MoDeM| i7-3770k @ 4,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1204/3424 | Link

|2466 | Bentrop | i7-3770K @ 4,5
 GH
z | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 690 @ 1035/1792/1140 | 
Link

|2384 | godfather22 | FX-8320 @ 4,48 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-186600 CL 11-11-11-30 2T | 2x HD 7950 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link
|2381 | tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 690 @1025/1627/1130 | Link
|2233 |         Cemo |          i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB  DDR3-1600 MHz CL  9-9-9-28 2T |               2x GTX670 @ 1056/1652/1135  | Link

|
2197 | Gremling | i5-2500K @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 10-9-9-23 2T | 2x GTX 680 @ 1059/1552/1124 | Link
|1586 | BL4CK_92| i5-2500K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-241T | 2x GTX 570 @ 810/1620/2150 |
Link

|
1296 | kroy | i5-2500k @ 4,0 GHz| 8GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 560Ti @ 940/1100/1880 | Link

|
1185 | killian464 |  i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6950 @ 810/1250 | Link

|
1056|..::Siles::..|i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24-2T|2x HD 6870  @ 900/1050|Link
|
1010 | paco.g | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1.333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | 2x GTX 460 @820/1950/1640 | Link

|
880| R.Unkel | FX-8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 |2x ATi FirePro V8800 @ 825/1600 |Link * Single GPU Rangliste (Full HD)*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
2633 | Moguay78 | i7-4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 1T | GTX 980 @ 1504/2000 | Link


| 2598 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1393/3600 | Link


|2516 | Moguay78 | FX-8320 @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 1T | GTX 980 @ 1504/2000 | 
Link
|2489 | Eddyloveland | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875 |  
Link

|2340 | Fatalii | i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1349/3700 | 
Link

|2239 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 9-10-10-27 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1232/1948 | 
Link

|2235 | Woiferl94 | i7-2600K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1398/3703 | 
Link

|
2216| Speedy1612 | i7-3770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-14-12-31 2T | R9-290 @ 1200/1650 | Link

|2213 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1220/1800 | 
Link

|2108 | Moguay78 | FX-8320 @ 4,7 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1910MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | R9-290X @ 1190/1490 | 
Link

|2081 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3602 | 
Link

|2078 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1516/3702 | 
Link

|2072 | R2_Night | i5-2500 @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1430/1950 | 
Link

|
2067 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1306/3344 | Link

|
2055 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1136/2200 | Link

|2009 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T |  R9-290 @ 1150/1550 | 
Link

|1996| gecan | i7-4930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | R9-290X @ 1100/1350 | 
Link

| 1957 | Sasa0045 | FX-8320 @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-20 1T | GTX 970 4GB @ 1465/1800 | 
Link

|1634 | WC-Ente | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | R9-290 @ 1000/1250 | 
Link

|1608 | SirOli | I7-3960X @ 5,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-12-31 1T |  HD 7970 @ 1400/1800 | 
Link

|1564 | Masterchief79 | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1365/1875 | 
Link

|1550 | Hawky1980 | PhenomII X6 @4,3Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21-1T | HD7970 @ 1350/1900|  
Link
|
1530 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL-10-11-10-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750 | 
Link

|1525 | Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1385/1800 | 
Link

|
1524 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1775| Link

|
1470 | streetjumper16 |  i7-2600k @ 4,0 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |  HD7970 @ 1260/1875| Link

|1466 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001 | 
Link

|1463 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2000 |
Link

|1454 |Pitbull| i7-3770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8G
B DDR3-
2133Mhz CL 9-11-9-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1334/1868|
 Link

| 1450 | Shizophrenic | 
i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz
 | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | 
GTX 670 @ 1358/4001
| 
Link
|1448 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 |Link

| 1448 | Sasa0045 | FX-8320 @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @  1300/1600 | 
Link
|1424 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |  Link

|1423 | Spinal | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 680 @ 1205/3596/1270 |
Link

|
1409 | PCGH_Raff | Ph II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1706 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | Link

|1407 | Woiferl94 | i7-3820 @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24 2T | HD7970 @1280/1650 | 
Link

|1404 | MK_01 | i7-3770 @ 3
,
4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1207/1788/1271 | 
Link

|1398 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570k @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 670 @ 1320/4004 | 
Link


|1392 |Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | HD 7950 @ 1265/1800 | 
Link

|
1385 | Raspo | Phenom II X4 960T @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1260/1740 | Link

|1383 | Henne079 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/4004 | 
Link

|1374 | Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 
- 
1600 7-8-7-20 
2
T | GTX 670 @ 1367/3690 | 
Link

|
1366 | minicoopers | i7-3770K @ 4,2 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 -1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1148/1753/1213 | Link
|1361 | Broow | i5-750 @ 2,8Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX670 @ 1345/3790                         | Link
|1354 | Kannibalenleiche | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1250/1600 | Link

|
1349 | BigT72 | Phenom II X4 970 @ 4,1GHz | 16GB DDR3-1560MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1309 | Link

|1344| Scholle_Satt | i7-3370K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | GTX 770 @ 1137/3506 | 
Link

|1330 | Gary94 | i5-3570K @4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1293/1652 | 
Link

|
1322 | dereinzug | i7-980X @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1606 CL 7-8-7-20 1T |  GTX 680 @ 1153/1707/1206 | Link

|1319 | Ion | i5-3470 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-11-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1175/1650 | 
Link

|1315 | Sasa0045 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,81 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |  HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

|1306 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-271T | GTX 670 @ 1154/1847/1232 | 
Link
|1282 | Noodels87 | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 670 @ 
1090/1802/1168 
| 
Link
|
1274 | Rail | Pentium G630 @ 2,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-201T | HD 7970 @ 1125/1575 | 
Link

|
1249 | RaptorOne | i5-2500K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1126/1652/1179 | Link

|1246 |Hennemi| i5-2300 @ 2,8GHz | 6GB
 DDR3-1333
MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1500 |
Link

|1239 | thysol | i5-750 @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1150/1450 | 
Link

|1209 | zockerlein | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,3GHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1150/1300  | 
 Link 
|1198 | godfather22 | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,4GHz | 
16GB DDR3-1816 CL 11-11-11-28 2T
 | HD 7950 @ 1250/1850 | Link

|
1189 | Milchkuh | i5-3570K @ 4.2GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | HD 7950 @ 1100/1386 |  Link

|
1182 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1125/2750 | Link

|1
165 
| PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 CL-11-11-11-282T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|
1164 | dgcss | i5-2500K @3,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @ 1006/1502/1059 | Link

|
1160 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 @ 1020/2040/2500 |Link

|1128 | Headhunter93 | i7-3770K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-28 2T |  GTX670 @ 980/1502/1059
 | 
Link

| 1120 | tffmrpink | Xeon E3-1230v2 @ 3,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz 9-9-9-28 1T | GTX670 @ 980/1502/1059 | 
Link

|
1100 | noliso | i7-970 @ 3.20GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 975/1950/2110 | Link

|1097 |Richtschütze | Core2Quad 9550 @ 3,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 980/1502
 | 
Link

|1095 | Stolle2010 | i5-3570K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @ 1297/1450 | 
Link

|
1080 | combatIII | Phenom II X4 965 @3,4 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 925/1375 | Link

|
1076 | Gassar | i5-3570k @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 925/1375 | Link
|1076 | xSunshin3x | i7 2600k @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7870 @ 1200/1450 | Link

|1066 | coroc | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link

|1060| coroc | i5-4670K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1200/1400 | 
Link

|1041 | ScoeBel | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,5Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1180/1430 | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
1039 | PCGH_Raff (2) | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1100 CL 5-5-5-12-2T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2400 | Link

|
1024 | hulkhardy1 | i5-760 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1384 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2300 | Link

|
1021 | Masterchief79 | Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz | 5GB DDR2-850 CL 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX580 @ 950/2200 | Link

|1007 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX 660Ti @ 1200/1600 | 
Link

|
1004|Ghostdog | i5 2500K @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2200 | Link

|
1001 | Pyrodactil | QX9650 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-242T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2080 | Link

|
996| Falk | i7-920 @ 3,32 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 10-9-9-22 1T | GTX 580 @ 911/1822/2100| Link

|
988 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1533 CL 7-7-7-24 2T | GTX 570 @ 980/2425 |Link

|
975 | kelevra | i5-2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DD3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2010 | Link

|
935 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1600 CL  8-8-8-21 1T | GTX 570 @ 945/1890/2230 | Link

| 923 | biohaufen | i7-920 @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-271T | HD 7850 @ 1170/
1
275 | 
Link

  |
921  | Flightx  |  i5-750 @ 3,5 GHz  | 2x4GB DDR3 1400 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 570 @ 932/1864/ 2250 |Link

|916 | CoXxOnE | Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
Link

|
894 | ACDSee | i7-2600k @ 4.70GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 570 @ 915/1830/2060 | Link

|
892 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 875/1750/2100 |Link

|
889 | Colonia| i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 |Link

|
888 | majinvegeta20 | i7 940 @ 2,93 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-20-2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1566/2010 |  Link

|
875 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4.50GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | Link

|
870 | Ozzelot | i5-2500K @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 782/1564/2004 | Link

|851 | Buddi84 | A10-5750 @ 2,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 2T | HD 8970M @ 950/1250 | 
Link

|
850 | Crawler18 | i7-930 @ 3,75 GHz | 12GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX480 @ 850/1700/2000 | Link

|
842 | smoGG | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 870/1740/2200 | Link

|
801 | Blackburn | Core i7 950 @ 4.0 GHz | 3x2GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 480 @800/1600/1900 | Link
|794 | type_o | Penom II X4 945 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1085/2170/1248 | Link

|
781 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II X 4 955 @ 4,1GHz | 4GB DDR 2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | HD 6950@6970 @1028/1520 | Link

|
772 | tomyboy134 | Q9550 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR2-988 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | GTX 570 @ 770/1000 | Link

|
767 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II X4  965BE @ 3,9 Ghz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1840 MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX560 Ti @1050/2100/2520 | Link

|
730 | schlumpi13 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz |8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 480 @  700/1401/1848 | Link

|711| WeedyGonzales92 | AMD FX-8150 @3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR
3-
1600 MHz
 CL
  9-9-9-24
 1T
 | 
H
D 6950@6970 
@
950/1350 |
 Link

|
709 | =LordHelmchen= | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 960/1360 | Link

|
706 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6950 @960/1400 | Link

| 701 | Sasa0045 | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 750 Ti @ 1255/1350 | 
Link

|
698 | Rurdo | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD6970 @930/1450 | Link

|
676 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 6GB DDR2-920 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | GTX560 Ti @ 950/1900/2200 | Link

|
629 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1296 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 900/1800/2004 | Link

|608 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800/1250 | 
Link

|
547 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6870 @ 1000/4800 |Link
|
452 | R.Unkel | FX-8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | ATi FirePro V8800 @ 825/1600 | Link
|
384 | Citynomad | Phenom II X4 940BE @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 4-5-4-12 2T | GTX470 @ 798/1596/3546 | Link

|197| Ion | Athlon 7750 BE @ 3GHz | 2GB DDR2 400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | GT 440 @ 700/900 | 
Link

| 129 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | Intel HD 4600 @ 1300/1067 | 
Link



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​​


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*Multi GPU Rangliste (720p)*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
4717 | Andy0793 | i7-3960X @ 3,6GHz | 64GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-9-9-242T | 2x GTX 690 @ 915/1502 | Link 
|4713 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 3x HD7970 @ 1125/1480 |
 Link

|
4081| FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1920 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | 4x GTX680 @ 1006/1502/1059 |
Link

|3844 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 CF @ 1300/1875| 
Link

|3782 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1850/1150 | 
Link

|1917 | kroy | i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 560Ti  @950/1900/2200 | 
Link

|1615 | killian464 |  i5-2500k @ 4,5 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | CF HD 6950  @ 810/1250 | 
Link

|1465 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-24-2T | CF HD 6870 @ 900/1050 | 
Link

|
1173| R.Unkel | FX-8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 |2x ATi FirePro V8800 @ 825/1600 |
Link*
Single GPU Rangliste (720p)

*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
4130 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2200 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1393/3600 | Link


|4012 | Eddyloveland | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875 | 
Link

|3658 | Maniac1960 | i7-5960X @ 3,06 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | GTX 980 @ 1496/3600 | 
link

|3414 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/3522 | 
Link

|3069 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3524 | 
Link

|3063 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1136/2200 | 
Link

| 2274 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1320/2001 | 
Link

|2272 | Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4,0 GHz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T |  GTX 680 @1318/1627/1371 | 
Link

|2200 | DrDave | i7-3770k @ 4,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22-1T | HD 7950 @ 1380/1850 | 
Link

|2141| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1405/ 1650 | 
Link

|2111 | Henne079 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 670 @ 1306/4004 | 
Link

|2101 | Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 7-8-7-20 2T | GTX 670 @ 1362/3683 | 
Link

|2098 | minicoopers | i7-3770k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 -1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1148/1753/1213 | 
Link

|2068| Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1340/1825 | 
Link

|2067 | Pitbull | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1335/1900|
Link

|2059 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 5,1 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |  HD7970 @ 1270/1900 |
Link

|2050 | Ion | i7-3770k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1323/1723 | 
Link

|
2031 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 | Link

|2014 | xXDarkRazerXx | i5-2500K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1292/1902/1149 | 
Link
|1999 | Noodels87 | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 670 @ 1120/1802/1198 | Link

|1994 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1111/1753 | 
Link

|1959 | PCGH_Raff | Phenom II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1706 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | 
Link

|
1929 | RaptorOne | i5-2500k @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1126/1652/1179
 | 
Link

|1928 | Whompter | i5-2500k @ 4,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1270/1600 | 
Link

|1871 | Ion | i5-3470 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL9-10-11-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1175/1650 | 
Link

| 1860 | recell | i7-3770k @ 3,5GHz | 16GB DDR-1600 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @ 1111/1502/1176 | 
Link

|1826 | N3utr4l1s4t0r | Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 670 @ 1198/3758 | 
Link

|
1797 | $er1 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600
 CL9-9-9-24
 2T | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502 | 
Link

|1796 | Jaffi | i5-2500K @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1125/1575| 
Link

|1775 | dgcss | i5-2500K @3,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @ 1006/1502/1059 | 
Link

|1
771 
| PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005 | 
Link

|1770 | Sasa0045 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,81GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1200/1500 | 
Link

|
1769 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 @ 1020/2040/2500 |
Link

|1755 |Shooot3r| FX-8210 @ 4,6Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-10-8-24 2T | HD 7970 @1125/1575 | 
Link

|1676 | BigT72 | Phenom II X4 970 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB @ 1560 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD 7970 @ 1130/1309 | 
Link

|1666 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1125/2750 | 
Link

|1593 | zockerlein | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 Mhz | 
 Link 

|1524|hulkhardy1 | i5-760 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1384 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800 | 
Link

|
1523 | Pyrodactil | QX9650 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24-2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2080 | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
1516 | PCGH_Raff (2) | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1100 CL 5-5-5-12-2T | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2400 | 
Link

|1423 | Alex555 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|1406 | CoXxOnE | Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
Link

|1393| Cr@ZyPh!L| i5 2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| HD7950 @ 900/1250 | 
Link

|1387 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 875/1750/2100 |
Link

|1384|Colonia | i5 2500K @ 4,5GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 | 
Link

|1360 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4.50GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | 
Link

|1359 | majinvegeta20 | i7 940 @ 2,93 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-20-2T | GTX 580 @ 783/1566/2010 | 
Link

|
1338 | Ozzelot | i5-2500K @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 
782/1564/2004
 | Link

|1280 |Ueshiba | Q9550 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz CL5-4-6-12 | GTX 560Ti 448 @850/1700/2100 | 
Link

|
1263 | NotAnExit | i7-2600K @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 470 @ 900/1800/1900 | 
Link
|1189 | type_o | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 1085/2170/1248 |Link 

|
1154 | tomyboy134 | Q9550 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR2-988 CL 5-5-5-18-2T |  GTX 570 @ 770/1000 | 
Link

|1146 | Evgasüchtiger | Phenom II 965BE @ 3,9 Ghz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1840 MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | GTX560 Ti @1040/2080/2520 | 
Link

| 1137 | Sasa0045 | FX-8320 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 750 Ti @ 1255/1350 | 
Link

|1118 | schlumpi13 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T| GTX 480 @ 700/1401/1848 | 
Link

|1110 | Scholle_Satt | Phenom X4 9950 BE @ 2,6GHz | 4GB  DDR2 CL 5-5-5-18-23 2T| GTX 470 @ 800/2000/1600|
Link

|1090 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,07GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-6-9-6-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 975/1257/1950 | 
Link

|1067 |  Hausmeister  |  Q9550 @ 3,7GHz  | 8GB DDR2-872 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T |GTX470 @780/975/1560 | 
Link

|1065 | cultraider | i5 2500k @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2175 | 
Link

|1062 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II X 4 955 @ 4,16GHz | 4GB DDR 2-866MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | HD 6950@6970 @1027/1520 | 
Link

|1042 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 6GB DDR2-920 CL 5-5-5-18 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2200 | 
Link

|1000|NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,4-4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1296 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 925/1850/4308 | 
Link

|989|Novorapid | i5 2500K @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
Link

|972 | =LordHelmchen= | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 6950 @ 970/1375 | 
Link

|971 | PLEEZEFRAGME | i7 920 @ 3,5 GHz | 6GB  DDR3-1333 MHz  7-7-7-24 1T | GTX560 Ti @ 900/1000/1800 | 
Link

|
835 | Citynomad | Phenom II X4 940BE @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz 4-5-4-12 2T | GTX470 @ 798/1596/3546 | Link

|
826 | byaliar | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz 5-5-5-18 2T | GTX460 @ 850/1000/1750 | Link

|606 | 
R.Unkel | FX-8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 |ATi FirePro V8800 @ 825/1600
 | 
Link

|451 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  HD 6770 @ 960/1445 | 
Link

|297| Ion | Athlon 7750 BE @ 3GHz | 2GB DDR2-400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T | nvidia GT440 @ 700/900/1400 | 
Link

 | 216 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | Intel HD 4600 @ 1300/1067 | 
Link


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Für alle Freunde des mobilen Gamings (), hier nun das Mobile GPU Ranking

Bitte verwendet folgende Settings für *DirectX 11*:*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Für* DirectX 9  *bitte diese Settings:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gelten die gleichen Regeln wie im Startpost.


Mobile GPU Ranking Direct X11
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
2174 | Abductee | 
i7-3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 
8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
2x GTX 670M @ 750/875/1195  | 
Link

|1977 | lasard123 | i7-3630QM @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @850/1200 | 
Link

|1834 | Combat III | i7-3720QM @ 2,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @ 850/850/1200 | 
Link
|
1824 | Torstenp122 |  i7-940XM @ 2,13 GHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24 1T |  GTX 680M @ 719/900 | 
Link

|1728 | Buddi84 | A10-5750 @ 2,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 2T | HD 8970M @ 950 / 1250 | 
Link

|1380 | StoepselEI | i7-2630QM @ 2.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24  1T|  HD6990M @ 860/1100 | 
Link

|
1324 | alfi_hartkor | i7-2760QM @  2.4 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX580M @ 720
/790/1440| 
Link

|1264 | funworks | i7-2670QM @ 2,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570M @ 840/900/1680 | 
Link

|
1219 | thomson2010 | i7-2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD 6990M @ 800/1050 | 
Link

|1149| Hysterix | i7-2670QM @ 3 GHz | 12 GB DDR3-1333MHz 9 9 9 24 2T | Geforce   GTX570M @ 750/925/1500 | 
Link

|974 | Uffbasse13 | Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz | 12GB  DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | Mobility Radeon HD5870 @850/1100 | 
Link

|943 | bentrop | i7-3720QM @ 2.60 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Geforce GTX 670M @ 810/975 | 
Link
|667 | 0madmexx0 | i7-3610QM @ 2,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GT 650M @ 835/900 | Link

|424 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GT555M @ 590/900/1180 | 
Link

|415| Evgasüchtiger | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GT540M @ 810/1620/1040| 
Link

|182 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i5- 430M @ 2,53 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-6-6-16-1T | Mobility Radeon HD 5650 @550/800 | 
Link

|145 | Softy | Core i3-330M @2,13 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T |  Mobility Radeon HD5470 @750/800 | 
Link


|43 | Tomyboy134 | Intel SU2300 @1,2 GHz | 8GB  DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-2T | Mobile Intel 4 Series GM45 @640 | 
Link*
**Mobile GPU Ranking Direct X9*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
3092 | Abductee | i7-3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 670M @ 750/875/1195 |
Link



| 
2496 | Combat III | i7-3720QM @ 2,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD 7970M @ 850/850/1200 | 
Link

| 2486 | lasard123 | i7-3630QM @ 2,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @850/1200 | 
Link

| 
2030 | StoepselEI | i7-2630QM  @ 2,0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD6990M @ 830/1100 |
Link

|
2029 | thomson2010 | i7-2920XM @ 2,5GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990M @ 815/1070 |
Link

|1716| Hysterix | CPU @ 2,2GHz | 12GB DDR3- 665 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce   GTX570M @ 740/900/1480 | 
Link

|1299 | Uffbasse13 | i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz | 12GB  DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 825/1075 | 
Link
|962 | 0madmexx0 | i7-3610QM @ 2,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GT 650M @ 835/900 | Link

|841 | Stoffel01 | Core 2 Duo T9550 @ 2,67 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1060 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GeForce GTX 260M @ 550/800 | 
Link

|666 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GT555M @ 590/900/1180 | 
Link

|647 | Evgasüchtiger | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Nvidia GT540M @ 810/1620/1040| 
Link

|636 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i5-430M @ 2.53GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1066MHz CL 6-6-6-16 1T | Mobility Radeon HD 5650 @ 700/1100 | 
Link

|
369| AchtBit | Core2Duo P8400 @ 2.26GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T |  GeForce 9700M GT  @ 625/800/1600 |Link

|258 | Softy | Core i3-330M @2,13 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T |  Mobility Radeon HD5470 @750/800 | 
Link




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Colonia (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So dann poste ich mal das erste Ergebniss  :

Colonia | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 | 1384 | Screen


----------



## Novorapid (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier mal mein Ergebniss

Novorapid | i5 2500K @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 989 |


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Die Updates füge ich gleich ein. Ab jetzt bitte im Fullscreen Modus, ich habe es oben  aber gerade erst geändert 

Die Idee mit dem Link von Colonia ist prima  Das werd ich oben noch einfügen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So ich auch!

hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1384 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2004 | 1524




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So ich auch!
> 
> hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1384 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800 | 2004
> 
> ...



Netter Versuch  Wie kommst Du auf 2004 Punkte? 

Score eingefügt

@all
Ich habe oben noch die Reihenfolge für die Highscoreliste verändert, bitte beachten, und Link hinten anfügen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Sorry war falsches Bild bei mir und zwar ohne Übertaktung hab das jetzt noch mal geändert. Bitte verbessern @Softy!


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Habs korrigiert.

Hier mal mein Score:

1896 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1200/1600 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Jaaaaaa ich bin Erster! Dafür hab ich gelebt, was soll jetzt noch kommen?
Es heißt ja man soll gehen wenn man am Zenit seines Erfolges steht, in dem Sinne nehme ich mir jetzt den Strick!

Boo @Softy ist die AMD wirklich so viel schneller als die 580?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich seh schon, dass mit dem OT und keine Diskussionen und so wird eh nix  

Die HD7950 ist etwa auf GTX580-Niveau, aber viel besser übertaktbar


----------



## Shooot3r (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1755/Shooot3r/FX 8210 @4,6Ghz/4GB DDR31600 - Cl 8-10-8-24 2T/ Radeon HD 7970 @1125/1575


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Bitte den Link mit angeben, danke  -Update eingefügt-


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Blechdesigner hat schon lange in der "Internen Rangliste" den Heaven Bench integriert (nur bencht den kaum wer) --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html

Und Softy... Bei den Ranglisten, muß immer das "Beste" ganz ober stehn... da hat Single GPU nix zu suchen, erst Multy, dann single GPU (anderstrum verfälscht es den ersten Blick) bei Bestenlisten wird auch mit Ferrari angefangen und nich mit Honda Civic


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Blechdesigner hat schon lange in der "Internen Rangliste" den Heaven Bench integriert (nur bencht den kaum wer) --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html



Ja, den Thread kenne ich, aber ich dachte, mit der neuen Version des Benchmarks mach ich einen neuen Thread, der alte ist ja (leider) schon lang eingeschlafen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/98881-unigine-heaven-2-0-eure-ergebnisse.html



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und  Softy... Bei den Ranglisten, muß immer das "Beste" ganz ober stehn...  da hat Single GPU nix zu suchen, erst Multy, dann single GPU (anderstrum  verfälscht es den ersten Blick) bei Bestenlisten wird auch mit Ferrari  angefangen und nich mit Honda Civic



Sehe ich anders, der Thread soll ja auch zum Vergleichen der unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten dienen, und die Mehrheit hier im Forum ist Single-GPU Nutzer/Spieler. Aber wenn sich noch mehr beschweren, kann ich ja einfach Single- und Multi-GPU Rangliste austauschen


----------



## Jaffi (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1796 | Jaffi | i5-2500K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T  | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/1575| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wir schon dabei sind: Ist der Wert im grünen Bereich?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Warum nur 720p? Das ist ja dann ein halber Prozessortest. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Warum nur 720p? Das ist ja dann ein halber Prozessortest.



Ich hatte am Anfang FullHD Auflösung geplant, aber da kam schon der Einwand, dass ja nicht alle einen FullHD Schirm haben. Vielleicht sollte ich ja 2 Ranglisten machen, eine mit 720p und eine mit FullHD? 

Update eingefügt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Dafür.  1080p gegenüber 720p ist Faktor 2 an Pixellast und daher besser als GPU-Test geeignet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Warum nur 720p? Das ist ja dann ein halber Prozessortest.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Heheheh, ich wusste es hatte ja fast schon ne Wette laufen wann der erste kommt und das Bemängelt!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

War doch klar.  Bei mir kommt dazu, dass ich zuhause immer in 1600p zocke und benche, da wirkt 720p einfach nur ... "süß". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich glaub so langsam sollten wir uns alle an den Full HD Standard gewöhnen! Gibt ja so gut wie keinen neuen Gaming Monitor mehr der das nicht unterstützt!


----------



## the.hai (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

benchmark ist am downloaden  gleich übernehm ich platz eins und mein leben hat nen sinn


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



the.hai schrieb:


> benchmark ist am downloaden  gleich übernehm ich platz eins und mein leben hat nen sinn



Da noch keiner bei Multi-GPU gebencht hat, ist Dir der 1. Platz relativ sicher  

OK, ich füge dann später eine FullHD-Liste dazu


----------



## the.hai (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

lol 1134, man sollt wow ausmachen^^ und vlt auf einen monitor 

ich machs nachm raid nochmal^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Da noch keiner bei Multi-GPU gebencht hat, ist Dir  der 1. Platz relativ sicher
> 
> OK, ich füge dann später eine FullHD-Liste dazu


 

Na dann gehn bei mir zwar die Punkte gewaltig in den Keller aber Sinnvoller ist es nun mal. Liegt daran das meine GTX 580 mit 1.15V nur auf 900MHz geht und net weiter aber was solls.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



the.hai schrieb:


> lol 1134, man sollt wow ausmachen^^ und vlt auf einen monitor
> 
> ich machs nachm raid nochmal^^


 
Möglicherweise versagt Crossfire beim neuen Heaven auch mal wieder. *SCNR*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Soo, jetzt gibt es 2 Listen, eine für FullHD und eine für 720p  Die Spiele sind eröffnet


----------



## Whompter (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1928 | Whompter | i5 2500k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 1270/1600 |


EDIT:Wusste jetzt nicht genau wie das mit dem Link und dem Anhang geht ,hoffe es reicht auch so


----------



## Colonia (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub so langsam sollten wir uns alle an den Full HD Standard gewöhnen! Gibt ja so gut wie keinen neuen Gaming Monitor mehr der das nicht unterstützt!


 Doch, ich habe noch einen Monitor mit 1680*1050 Pixeln. Ich habe versucht den Benchmark auf 1920*1080P laufen zu lassen, aber die Einstellungen haben sich dann immer wieder zurückgesetzt. Deswegen kam von mir der Einwand, dass mit 720P gebencht werden soll, weil das eigentlich jeder machen kann, selbst aufm Laptop.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So damit währe ich dann wohl auf Platz 1


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Colonia schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe noch einen Monitor mit 1680*1050 Pixeln. Ich habe versucht den Benchmark auf 1920*1080P laufen zu lassen, aber die Einstellungen haben sich dann immer wieder zurückgesetzt. Deswegen kam von mir der Einwand, dass mit 720P gebencht werden soll, weil das eigentlich jeder machen kann, selbst aufm Laptop.


 
Nebenbei bemerkt: Wenn man "Fullscreen" im Heaven-Launcher abhakt, läuft das Ding im Fenster. Das sollte auch mit einer Auflösung größer als nativ gehen. Allerdings läuft das möglicherweise anders als Fullscreen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Und hier noch in FullHD


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

streetjumper16 | i5 2600K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1550 | 720p |3148
streetjumper16 | i5 2600K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1550 | 1080p |2017


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Full HD:

hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1384 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2004 | 995




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt: Wenn man "Fullscreen" im Heaven-Launcher abhakt, läuft das Ding im Fenster. Das sollte auch mit einer Auflösung größer als nativ gehen. Allerdings läuft das möglicherweise anders als Fullscreen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hab das auch schon im Fenster Modus getestet und das läuft garantiert anderster! Ich hatte bei weitem mich die gleiche FPS oder Punkte, obwohl gleiche Einstellungen. Die sind dramatisch im Fenster Modus gefallen. 
Hab nicht wirklich einen Plan warum?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> streetjumper16 | i5 2600K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1550 | 720p |3148
> streetjumper16 | i5 2600K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1550 | 1080p |2017



 Solche Scores um die 3000P @720p schaffe ich auch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur wenn ich treiberseitig erzwinge,  AA/AF und Tesselation zu deaktivieren. Das ist echt nicht Sinn der Sache    Daher kann ich Deinen Score nicht berücksichtigen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Was ? Das sind die Score die ich bekommen habe! 
Ganz normal mit den Settings... also was soll der Mist den jetzt ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> streetjumper16 | i5 2600K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1550 | 720p |3148
> streetjumper16 | i5 2600K @ 5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1150/1550 | 1080p |2017


 
Immer diese Cheater!
Ich möchte dein BF3 Account gar nicht kennen, weiß jetzt schon wie der Aussieht!


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ey Leute chillt mal ja!! 
Ich habe es so gemacht wie es im Startpost steht!

Bist ja selbst einer... Ich hingegen habe mit sowas nichts am Hut nur weil ich halt ne HD 7970 habe 
Also bezeichne mich nicht als Cheater oder sonst was den das kann ich mal gar nicht ab haben!!! Ich hab es nicht nötig..

Neid ist so was nur...

Und BF3 spiele ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr!

So was ist arm!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Die 7970 ist aber nicht doppelt so schnell wie meine GTX580, das kannst dir abschminken. Neidisch bin ich bestimmt net auf deine AMD Karte das kannst mir glauben. Wenn ich eine wollte würd ich sie mir holen.
Warum du BF3 nimmer zockst kann ich mir schon vorstellen, hehehhe!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Immer mit der Ruhe. So sollte es auf Radeons aussehen, damit da garantiert nix "wegoptimiert" wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hör jetzt mit der ******* auf okay!
Das du nicht neidisch bist das merkt man aber... /ironie



@ Raff

Bei mir sieht das anders aus! Bei mir steht der Zeiger auf 2x 
Stells jetzt mal auf 64x!


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Nein, jetzt bleibt mal alle ruhig 

Aber streetjumper, wenn hier schon ein paar HD7970's und HD7950's am Start waren, und alle an der 2000 Punkte Grenze scheitern, dann kannst Du unmöglich über 3000 Punkte hinlegen. Das geht nur, wenn wie schon gesagt, AA/AF und Tesselation im CCC erzwungen deaktiviert wurden. Ich unterstelle Dir ja keine böse Absicht, aber das ist nunmal nicht Sinn der Sache, im Treiber die vorgegebenen Einstellungen zu ändern. Also, einfach nochmal Benchmark wiederholen mit gesetzten Häkchen bei AA/AF und Tesselation und nochmal einen Score posten  



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe. So sollte es auf Radeons aussehen, damit da garantiert nix "wegoptimiert" wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen, das Häkchen sollte bei "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ Raff
> 
> Bei mir sieht das anders aus! Bei mir steht der Zeiger auf 2x
> Stells jetzt mal auf 64x!


 
Das erklärt die hohen Zahlen – der Treiber unterbindet die "Extreme" Tessellation der Applikation.



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, das Häkchen sollte bei  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.


 
Das geht auch. Wir benchen mit 64x, um Bugs vorzugreifen (Paranoia ). Das bedeutet nämlich nichts anderes als "Lass alles bis hinauf zu 64x zu" (und nicht etwa "Mach immer 64x" – das kann nur die Applikation).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, jetzt bleibt mal alle ruhig
> 
> Aber streetjumper, wenn hier schon ein paar HD7970's und HD7950's am Start waren, und alle an der 2000 Punkte Grenze scheitern, dann kannst Du unmöglich über 3000 Punkte hinlegen. Das geht nur, wenn wie schon gesagt, AA/AF und Tesselation im CCC erzwungen deaktiviert wurden. Ich unterstelle Dir ja keine böse Absicht, aber das ist nunmal nicht Sinn der Sache, im Treiber die vorgegebenen Einstellungen zu ändern. Also, einfach nochmal Benchmark wiederholen mit gesetzten Häkchen bei AA/AF und Tesselation und nochmal einen Score posten



Ich bin grad nur richtig sauer auf den anderen Typen da
Unterstellt mir i-welche Sachen... 
@ Raff
Ich habe überhaupt nichts am Treiber etc. verändert!
Aber gut zu wissen! Dann werd ich das mal umstellen.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das geht auch. Wir benchen mit 64x, um Bugs vorzugreifen (Paranoia ). Das bedeutet nämlich nichts anderes als "Lass alles bis hinauf zu 64x zu" (und nicht etwa "Mach immer 64x" – das kann nur die Applikation).



Gut zu wissen, ich habe die Regeln im Startpost eingefügt


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Stimmt es jetzt ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Genau das verstellt sich im Treiber ja von ganz alleine, ach sorry das hab ich net gewusst!

Jo jetzt sind das ehrliche Werte und die könne auch stimmen!


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Stimmt es jetzt ?



Sieht realistisch aus  

@hulkhardy1
Bitte kein  mehr


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Wenn du jetzt nicht aufhörst mir Sachen zu unterstellen, dann melde ich dich!
Mir reicht es jetzt! Wenn ich sage ich habe da nichts verstellt, dann ist das auch so.

Immer die, die es besser wissen... 

sry für OT aber ich bin grade stink sauer!

Aber wiso hast du mehr wie ich und hast nur 4GHz anliegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Dann ne Frage an PCGH_Raff, kann ein Programm diese Einstellungen im Treiber ändern ohne das man was davon mit bekommt?
Wenn dem so sein sollte werde ich mich natürlich für meine Behauptung entschuldigen, wenn nicht stehe ich zu dem was ich geschrieben habe!


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update eingefügt.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber wiso hast du mehr wie ich und hast nur 4GHz anliegen



Keine Ahnung, ich habe eben alles auf Höchstleistung, alle nicht benötigten Anwendungen/Prozesse geschlossen, Windows Aero deaktiviert usw. Halt ganz "normale" Bench Settings. Aber da ist noch Luft nach oben


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Update eingefügt.
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ich habe eben alles auf Höchstleistung, alle nicht benötigten Anwendungen/Prozesse geschlossen, Windows Aero deaktiviert usw. Halt ganz "normale" Bench Settings. Aber da ist noch Luft nach oben



Das müsste ich eigentlich toppen können 
Mal schauen!

Edit: Ich versteh es nicht... Selbst mit 5,1Ghz hatte ich nur ca. 1870 Punkte! Was für ein Treiber hast du den drauf ?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich versteh es nicht... Selbst mit 5,1Ghz hatte ich nur ca. 1870 Punkte! Was für ein Treiber hast du den drauf ?



Die CPU-Frequenz spielt bei dem Benchmark so gut wie keine Rolle, das ist ein reiner Grafikkarten Benchmark.  Ich hab den 12.2 pre-certified Treiber installiert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Genau den habe ich auch drauf!
Hmm komisch! Nur mit meiner Grafik will ich noch nicht so hoch da Referenz Kühler...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

* 720p:*
1792 | PCGH_Raff | Ph II X6 @ 2,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1700 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/3600 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 1080p:*
1342 | PCGH_Raff | Ph II X6 @ 2,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1700 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/3600 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Treiber steht die Tessellation auf 64x, das AF @ Quality. 

Wie man sieht, sind die Min-Fps CPU-limitiert (einiges am 720p-Durchlauf ist das). Ich mag die Kiste jetzt aber nicht extra auf 4+ GHz keulen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## the.hai (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

so, bei fullhd hab ich 1304 Punkte, wenn ich 720p benche hab ich weniger punkte, irgendwas is da schief......

i7 2700k@4,340GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht wer nen fehler oder skaliert der benchmark nur nicht richtig mit multigpus?


----------



## Citynomad (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*Full HD Test:

384 | Citynomad | Phenom2 X4 940BE @ 3500MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 800MHz, 4-5-4-12 2T | GTX470 @ 798/1596/3546MHz | Link

720p Test:

**835 | Citynomad | Phenom2 X4 940BE @ 3500MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 800MHz, 4-5-4-12 2T | GTX470 @ 798/1596/3546MHz | Link
*
Im Treiber ist natürlich alles auf HQ gestellt. Alles darunter ist nicht mehr benchmarken in meinen Augen 

@the.hai: Kann sein, dass im Catalyst noch kein Profil für den neuen Unigine Heaven da ist. Schau mal nach, wofür du da Profile hast und probier es mal mit umbenennen der Unigine Startdatei.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Updates eingefügt---

@the.hai + all
Ich habe Deinen Score ausnahmsweise hinzugefügt, in Zunkunft bitte nach dem Schema wie im Startpost beschrieben posten, denn ich kann nicht für jeden die Parameter aus den Screenshots zusammensuchen.  Danke


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, den Thread kenne ich, aber ich dachte, mit der neuen Version des Benchmarks mach ich einen neuen Thread, der alte ist ja (leider) schon lang eingeschlafen: [



Viel Erfolg, hätte(hatte) Norbert damals eh geraten, den Heaven extra zu machen... der Digge hat sich mit der Liste zunehmend übernommen.

Würde hier gern posten, aber ich hab die 570ger weggegeben... Softy GL


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, hätte(hatte) Norbert damals eh geraten, den Heaven extra zu machen... der Digge hat sich mit der Liste zunehmend übernommen.
> 
> Würde hier gern posten, aber ich hab die 570ger weggegeben... Softy GL



Und deswegen kannst du hier nicht posten ?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Würde hier gern posten, aber ich hab die 570ger weggegeben... Softy GL


 
Bench doch mal mit der IGP


----------



## Fatalii (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Auch ich möchte mich beteiligen und Raff nicht so alleine darstehen lassen mit über 1000PKT und über 1GHz GPUTakt.
*FullHD-Ergebnis:*
1113 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 Superclocked @ 1000MHz-2000MHz-1160MHz |
Update 17:18Uhr:
Mit Spannungs- und Speichertaktoptimierung waren nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr drin. Danke für den Hinweis Raff. 
Für Mehr müsste ich es mit Trockeneis versuchen; dann können sich die 7970-Nasen vor mir aber warm anziehen.
1125 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 Superclocked @ 1000MHz-2000MHz-1225MHz | 

Update 15:20Uhr
*720P-Ergebnis*:
1709 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 Superclocked @ 1000MHz-2000MHz-1160MHz |

 Dem Peter sei Dank.

MfG Andy


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Krasse Kiste! Da muss ich wohl doch mal meine GTX 580 reaktivieren und mit 950/1.900/2.450 MHz benchen.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fatalii (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Meinst du nicht eher 1225MHz für den Speicher? So hoch geht der? Bei welcher GPU-Spannung?
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn ich die 1GHz mit dem Speichertakt hinbekomme.
Ich teste mal.

MfG

P.S. Es ist erstaunlich wie viel Power die 580 hat, wenn man etwas an der taktschraube dreht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Meine GPU macht i-wie keine 1200Mhz mehr mit  Hab sogar auf 1,3V gestellt aber der Rechner hängt sich auf 
Werd mir vielleicht ne neue kaufen...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Bench doch mal mit der IGP



Wie lange soll ich denn da warten, bis der Bench fertig ist ?  5h?

Nee, hab zur Zeit leider nur ne 285ger am Start(schreib es nur nicht in die Sig, weils bescheuert aussäh)  und da ist nix mit dx11  sry nochmal für OT 

Aber nach den Ergebnissen hier von euch zu urteilen, gibt es kaum einen Unterschied an FPS(punkte) zum alten 2.0 Heaven Benchmark



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Meine GPU macht i-wie keine 1200Mhz mehr  mit  Hab sogar auf 1,3V gestellt aber der Rechner hängt sich auf
> Werd mir vielleicht ne neue kaufen...



Hehe, du Hardwarejunkie ... so kenn ich dich


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Meine GPU macht i-wie keine 1200Mhz mehr mit  Hab sogar auf 1,3V gestellt aber der Rechner hängt sich auf
> Werd mir vielleicht ne neue kaufen...



Ist bei mir auch so, bei 3dmark  11 rennt die Karte mit 1300MHz durch, beim Heaven Benchmark ist bei 1250MHz und auftretenden Bildfehlern absolute Sense.  Scheint also am Benchmark zu liegen Heaven ist wahrscheinlich mit den hohen Settings anspruchsvoller als 3dmark 11. 

FullHD:
1407 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,0GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1250/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Genau die 1407 Punkte hätt ich so schlagen können 
Naja keine Ahnung warum das nimmer geht! Ging ja am anfang auch...

sry für OT


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hast sie halt kaputt gebencht  

---Updates eingefügt--- (zumindest gleich )


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ja da spassiert halt mal  Normal wenn man bencht 
Halb so wild dann kommt einfach ne neue rein  aber dann gleich eine von XFX


----------



## Shinchyko (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So.. ich bin dran



*1080P:*
547 | Shinchyko | Ph II X4 945 @ 3,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 6870 @ 1000/4800 | Wusst netmer wie es geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: AA/AF = Anwendungsgesteuert, Tessalation 64x


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ihr macht euch ja keine Vorstellung was ich alles hab anstellen müssen um über die 1000 Punkte zu kommen, meine GTX geht einfach so sch**ße zu übertakten. Nur der VRam ist der Hammer mit lässigen 2300MHz nur das bringt bei der GTX580 leider nicht viel:
FullHD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1024 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1384 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2300

ps. keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Link geht, sorry @Softy!


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ps. keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Link geht, sorry @Softy!



Ich habe eine kurze Erklärung dafür in den Startpost eingepflegt, und den Score aktualisiert.


----------



## Fatalii (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch ja keine Vorstellung was ich alles hab anstellen müssen um über die 1000 Punkte zu kommen, meine GTX geht einfach so sch**ße zu übertakten. Nur der VRam ist der Hammer mit lässigen 2300MHz


 
2300MHz? Meine 580 rennt wie sau mit dem Peter und der Speicher geht auf jeden Fall bis 2450MHz. 2,5GHz sind da bestimmt
noch drin. Hehe, ich denke du hast einfach einen nicht allzu guten Chip. Oder es liegt an den Temperaturen. Kannst  dich 
ja mal per PN melden.

MfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Fatalii schrieb:


> 2300MHz? Meine 580 rennt wie sau mit dem Peter und der Speicher geht auf jeden Fall bis 2450MHz. 2,5GHz sind da bestimmt
> noch drin. Hehe, ich denke du hast einfach einen nicht allzu guten Chip. Oder es liegt an den Temperaturen. Kannst  dich
> ja mal per PN melden.
> 
> MfG


 
Das Problem ist net der VRAm, bringt eh nix, sondern die üble GPU die mit 1.15V maximal auf 910MHz geht. An den Temps liegts net, hab den Thermalright Shaman drauf und den Modifizierten G2 Kühler für die SPAWAS der extra noch mal aktive mit einem 80mm Lüfter gekühlt wird!
Hier haste mal ein paar Bilder wie das bei mir aussieht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/7905-hulkhardy1-albums-gtx580-umbau-4648.html


----------



## SpeedyV6 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

_Ich mache dann auch mal mit. 
_*
720p*

1023 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | AMD 6950@70 @ 990/1490  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
1080p*

756 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | AMD 6950@70 @ 990/1490  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1080p: NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,4-4,0 GHz (Turbo) | 8GB DDR3-1296 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 900/1800/2004 | 629




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p: NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,4-4,0 GHz (Turbo) | 8GB DDR3-1296 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 900/1800/2004 | 949




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

na denn mach ich mal mit habe *2160 Punkte* hoffe das ist ok so und nichts falsch eingestellt.?


2160 | BigT72 | AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 4091,1MHz | 16GB @ 779,3MHz, 9,0 clocks und 1T | AMD 7970 @ Tahiti-/2048-/925MHz @1125MHz | Link

denn rest kann man unten im sysProfile sehen.

PS
ist full HD 1920x1080


warum zeigt mir GPU-Z da andere werte an?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Also ich finde deine Werte viel zu hoch, überprüfe mal deine Treiber Einstellungen ob die auf 64x steht und nicht auf 2x!


----------



## PitBull (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Single GPU 1080P*
1122 | PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX @1033-2066-1151 | *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Single GPU 720P
*1651 **| PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX @1033-2066-1151 | *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MultiGPU 1080P
*1889 **| PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX SLI @1025-2050-1151 |*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MultiGPU 720P
*3183 **| PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-1T | 580GTX SLI @1025-2050-1151 | *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die Ergebnisse sind korrekt

Würde schon gerne mal wissen wie mit weniger Takt beim 720P Takt trotzdem 1700P erreicht werden können. Ging bei mir nicht einmal mit Treiber Eingriff


----------



## Novorapid (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@BigT72
ne is klar mit dem wert
Du hast tessellation aus.
gebencht wird mit Tessellation Extreme


----------



## PitBull (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

UPS hatte GPU Ram Takt wieder einmal falsch abgeschrieben ^^ Bin bereits in der Liste ^^ Somit bitte abändern.

SORRY

Single GPU kann ich glaube noch was nachlegen . Habe 2 der besten Karten in D ... da geht was


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich habe *ausnahmsweise* alle Scores mit aufgenommen, die falsch oder ohne Link gepostet wurden (was so ziemlich alle waren  )

Bitte achtet auf die Vorgaben im Startpost, sonst ist das sehr zeitaufwändig für mich und ich werde keine nicht korrekt geposteten Scores mehr in die Liste aufnehmen. 

@BigT72
Du hast im Benchmark Tesselation deaktiviert (unterste Zeile im Screenshot unter "Settings") .Wiederhole den Benchmark bitte nochmal mit korrekten Tessellation-Einstellungen, dann nehme ich Deinen Score mit auf  

@PitBull
Hab's korrigiert.


----------



## cultraider (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

970 | cultraider | i5 2500k @ 4,0 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200 @ 1.075V | link

kommt mir irgendwie wenig vor für 720p O_o

€: sry softy, bin n bissl raus was forensoftware betrifft


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



cultraider schrieb:


> 970 | cultraider | i5 2500k @ 4,0 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2200 |
> 
> kommt mir irgendwie wenig vor für 720p O_o
> 
> ...



: Um den Link am Ende der Zeile  hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in  neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie  am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der  Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link"  ändern und fertig


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

so hier noch mal mit Tesselation in 1920x1080P

1204 | BigT72 | AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 4091,1MHz | 16GB @ 779,3MHz, 9,0 clocks und 1T | AMD 7970 @ Tahiti-/2048-/925MHz @1130MHz | Link


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier noch mal mit 1280x720P 1676 Punkte

1676 | BigT72 | AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 4091,1MHz | 16GB @ 779,3MHz, 9,0 clocks und 1T | AMD 7970 @ Tahiti-/2048-/925MHz @1130MHz | Link


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

884 | Scholle_Satt | AMD X4 9950 BE @ 2,6GHz | Corsair 4GB XMS2 DDR2 5-5-5-18-23 2T| Nvidia GTX 470 @ Stock| Link


----------



## NCphalon (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@Softy: Leg dich doch mal fest, welchen RAM-Takt du bei den Grafikkarten hinschreibst... bei manchen steht da der effektive GDDR5-Takt und bei anderen (z.B. bei mir) nur der effektive DDR-Takt.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So, nun noch ma mit leichtem OC der GTX 470


1110 | Scholle_Satt | AMD X4 9950 BE @ 2,6GHz | Corsair 4GB XMS2 DDR2 5-5-5-18-23 2T| Nvidia GTX 470 @ 800/2000/1600MHz|Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1970 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1225/1700MHz|720p
1415 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1225/1700MHz|1080p

Also doch nicht todgetaktet  Platz 1 von 720p & 1080p 

Tesslation steht auf 64x 

Edit: Sorry softy aber das mit dem Link bekomm ich einfach nicht hin -.-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@Scholle bench schon in Full HD, BF3 zockst ja auch bei Full HD oder net! Das Problem bei dir ist net die Graka die ist gut, hatte ich auch mal sondern deine grottige CPU!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



NCphalon schrieb:


> @Softy: Leg dich doch mal fest, welchen RAM-Takt du bei den Grafikkarten hinschreibst... bei manchen steht da der effektive GDDR5-Takt und bei anderen (z.B. bei mir) nur der effektive DDR-Takt.


 
Das wollte ich auch schon anfügen. Krasser Wildwuchs bei GDDR5 hier im Thread, von Faktor 1 (Command Clock) bis 4 (Marketingzahl, bei der die Gbps in MHz angegeben werden) ist alles dabei. Wir, also PCGH, geben die Frequenz der Write Clock an, weil die Command Clock gerade im Vergleich mit GDDR3-Karten kurios niedrig aussieht. Ergo gilt bei GDDR5: *

Karten mit 5-Gbps-RAM (5.000 Mbps) rennen mit 2.500 MHz, nicht mit 1.250 MHz.*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@ Raff

Was geht den bei deiner HD7970 maximal ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Nicht viel mehr. Mit 1.250 MHz gibt's selbst mit 1,3 Volt Grafikfehler, vermutlich kann ich aber wie du mit 1.220 bis 1.230 MHz benchen. Damit warte ich aber lieber, bis ein geeigneter Nachrüstkühler auf der Kiste klebt, das Gebrüll geht nämlich gar nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nicht viel mehr. Mit 1.250 MHz gibt's selbst mit 1,3 Volt Grafikfehler, vermutlich kann ich aber wie du mit 1.220 bis 1.230 MHz benchen. Damit warte ich aber lieber, bis ein geeigneter Nachrüstkühler auf der Kiste klebt, das Gebrüll geht nämlich gar nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich habe 1,25V anliegen gehabt und Lüfter auf 75%  Davor ist sie immer abgeschmiert 
Maximal wahren es so nur 70°C  

Aber komisch das es jetzt auf einma geht und davor immer Absturz...
Aber ich warte ja auch auf den Extreme von Arctic nur hoffe ich das es dann nicht an Geld mangelt...


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Scholle bench schon in Full HD, BF3 zockst ja auch bei Full HD oder net! Das Problem bei dir ist net die Graka die ist gut, hatte ich auch mal sondern deine grottige CPU!


 
Nö. Ich zock in 1680x1050. Mehr macht mein Monitor nicht. Kann ich beim Benchen auch über die native Auflösung rausgehen? Also funzt des in 1920x1080? Dachte des geht net, weil ich keinen Full HD Monitor hab.

Übrigens, schlechte CPU hin, schlechte CPU her, ich war mit meinen 1110 recht glücklich. Mehr wollt ich nicht. Bei nem System aus dem Jahre 2007 und ner 2 Jahre alten Graka verlang ich nicht viel


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe 1,25V anliegen gehabt und Lüfter auf 75%  Davor ist sie immer abgeschmiert
> Maximal wahren es so nur 70°C
> 
> Aber komisch das es jetzt auf einma geht und davor immer Absturz...
> Aber ich warte ja auch auf den Extreme von Arctic nur hoffe ich das es dann nicht an Geld mangelt...


 
Ja, GCN hängt brutal an der Temperatur, das macht sehr viel beim OC aus. Die gleiche Karte könnte mit 50-60 Grad GPU-Temperatur sogar 1.300 MHz schaffen. Ich hatte für 1.200 MHz bei 1,25 Volt 50 % Fanspeed und fand das schon abartig (rund 9 Sone!).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, GCN hängt brutal an der Temperatur, das macht sehr viel beim OC aus. Die gleiche Karte könnte mit 50-60 Grad GPU-Temperatur sogar 1.300 MHz schaffen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hmm gut zu wissen! Da will ich nen neuen Kühler um so mehr


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Das haben wir im *Heft* ausführlich behandelt (im neuen ist auch ein OC-Special drin). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das haben wir im *Heft* ausführlich behandelt (im neuen ist auch ein OC-Special drin).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Werd ich mal rein schauen! 
Aber ich nehm die Lautstärke gern in Kauf wenn ich benche da mir da nur die MHz wichtig sind


----------



## Krait666 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hi,

mein System besteht aus ner 7970 nem i5 2500K @3,3 Ghz und Corsair Vengeance 8Gb 1333 (grob, wenn ihr mehr Daten braucht poste ich die noch).

Ich war schon bei den Spielen die ich bis jetzt gezockt habe (Battlefield 3, WoW, Crysis, Skyrim) nicht so zufireden mit der Leistung (bei BF3 und Skyrim z.B. stottern zwischendurch) und dann hab ich den Benchamrk laufen lassen...alles aufs höchste eingestellt bei 1920x1200 und hab im Durchschnitt nur 15 FPS meist mind. 10 und höchsten 22....ist das normal? Die HD Rangleiste bei euch sieht deutlich anders bzw. besser aus ?



Gruß Krait


----------



## Novorapid (10. März 2012)

@krait
Poste doch bitte mal deine temperaturen von graka und cpu beim benchen


----------



## Krait666 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ah ok ich hatte SSAA aktiviert ^^...ohne gings dann besser hab im Benchmark test min. 20 FPS rausbekommen und Max. 60 obwohl ich das Gefühl hatte das es nach oben limitert wurde, den ihr habt ja auch dort 100+ FPS manchmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das gut ist ? Wie gesagt manche Spiele stellen mich von der Leistung die ich bei der stärksten Single GPU Graka erwartet habe nicht wirklich um, z.B. bei Skyrim stockt es dann aufeinmal in Gebäuden und Höhlen. BF 3 hat Ruckler trotz hoher FPS, WoW sinkt manchmal auf 40 FPS (alle Spiele natürlich auf Max Einstellungen mit 8x AA und 1920x1200). Oder hab ich da einfach zu viel erwartet ? 

Gruß Krait


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Also ich habe mit meiner HD7970 @ stock ca. 1100 Punkte! Da sind deine knappen 800 Punkte eindeutig zu wenig!


----------



## Novorapid (10. März 2012)

Is schon recht wenig mit ner 7970
Das mit den 60fps max sieht ja fast wie vsync aus 😜


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Wenn du bei GPU-Z mittig rechts auf das Fragezeichen klickst, welchen PCIe-Modus zeigt's dann an?



Novorapid schrieb:


> Is schon recht wenig mit ner 7970
> Das mit den 60fps max sieht ja fast wie vsync aus


 
Zufall – mit VSync wären's höchstens 60,0.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier mal @ meinen 24/7 settings siehe sig.

mit oc kommt die tage mal 


711 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965 @ 3600Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1800 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T | nvidia GTX560ti @ 970 /1940 / 2400MHz|1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novorapid (10. März 2012)

@raff

Meinste das die karte evtl nur auf pci-e 1.1 läuft also net in 2.0 hochschaltet?


----------



## Krait666 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Also die Temp von meinem i5 ging bei Prime95 bei ner halbe Std maximal Belastung auf 58 Grad höchstens. Hab nen Corsair H60 zur Kühlung. Beim Benchen blieb sie bei 30 Grad.
Die Graka wurde bei Speedfan mit 68 Grad angegeben.

Ich schreib gleich mal in die Signatur mein ganzes System.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Novorapid schrieb:


> @raff
> 
> Meinste das die karte evtl nur auf pci-e 1.1 läuft also net in 2.0 hochschaltet?


 
Ja, oder dass das Board nicht alle 16 Lanes zuteilt. Das ist aber unwahrscheinlich.

Krait, drück am besten mal im Catalyst Control Center bei den 3D-Einstellungen auf "Standard", damit sich die Settings zurückstellen. Wichtig ist, dass oben beim AA nicht der "Edge-Detect"-Filter aktiv ist, dass VSync auf "Immer aus" steht (ok, der Schalter funktioniert eh nie ...) und dass du kein Supersample-AA anhast. Tessellation auf 64x und dann nochmal probieren. Und lass am besten mal den MSI Afterburner beim Bench mitlaufen, der zeigt Takt- und Temperturverläufe an.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Das mit dem PCI-E 1.1 ist bei der neuen GPU-Z Version egal da diese es eh falsch ausliest 
Bei mir steht auch da das meine Karte angeblich auf 1.1 läuft aber dem ist ja nicht so wie man an den Punkten etc. sehen kann  Was wichtig ist, ist das es 16 Lanes sind!!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

das mit den pci1.1 kommt davon ds die karte wieder runtertaktet..setzt die karte unter last dann steht dort auch 2.0  oder direkt nach dem öffnen von gpuz dann steht dort auch 2.0


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das mit den pci1.1 kommt davon ds die karte wieder runtertaktet..setzt die karte unter last dann steht dort auch 2.0  oder direkt nach dem öffnen von gpuz dann steht dort auch 2.0


 
Ahhh okay gut zu wissen


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier mal ein *update* von mir 1253 Punkte.

1920x1080p

1253 | BigT72 | AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 4091,1MHz | 16GB @ 779,3MHz, 9,0 clocks und 1T | AMD 7970 @ Tahiti-/2048-/925MHz @1173MHz | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> hier mal ein *update* von mir 1253 Punkte.
> 
> 1920x1080p
> 
> 1253 | BigT72 | AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 4091,1MHz | 16GB @ 779,3MHz, 9,0 clocks und 1T | AMD 7970 @ Tahiti-/2048-/925MHz @1173MHz | Link


 

Sieht gut aus nur deine CPU kannst du auch auf stock lassen  Die ist in dem Bench egal


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Egal nicht (er hat eine schnelle *G*PU), aber fast. Meine Ergebnisse sind mit 2,8 GHz auch leicht gebremst, vor allem der Min-Wert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

die leuft immer so meine CPU


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Egal nicht (er hat eine schnelle *G*PU), aber fast. Meine Ergebnisse sind mit 2,8 GHz auch leicht gebremst, vor allem der Min-Wert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Also ich habe mit 5GHz nur ein par Punkte mehr wie mit 3,4GHz!
Und das sind wirklich nur ein par!!!


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

wie bekommt hier das hin das sie so hoch läuft? Bei mir kommen dann Grafik Fehler oder lasst ihr die damit laufen??


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

einfach takten 
JEder Chip lässt sich anders takten! Sobald Grafikfehler kommen wird abgebrochen da du die Punkte dann eh vergessen kannst, wenn es überhaupt durchläuft...


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

ok dann denke ich mal das ich bei mir die spitze erreicht habe.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> ok dann denke ich mal das ich bei mir die spitze erreicht habe.


 

Stell einfach 1,3V ein und takte so weit wie es geht! Der speicher muss aber auch mit hoch da der wennn er zu wenig taktet auch den Coretakt limitiert wie ich feststellen musste...


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

ok nur will ich auch nicht meine Grafikkarte zerschießen 530€ ist ne menge holz.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> ok nur will ich auch nicht meine Grafikkarte zerschießen 530€ ist ne menge holz.


 

Du zerschießt da nichts! Ich hab eine referenz Karte und benche auch als mit 1,3V und stell den Lüfter auf 75%! Mehr wie 70°C kommen da nicht raus


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

na mal schauen ob ich das heute noch mach...


----------



## Krait666 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Soo hab jetzt mal mein System in die Signatur geschrieben und ein paar weitere Tests gemacht nachdem ich den AMD Treiber auf wieder auf Standart gesetzt habe.

Einmal mit 1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU Temp geht max auf 78 Grad.

Was meint ihr jetzt dazu bei meinem System ?

Beim GPU-Z wird auch aktuellen benutzt 1.1 angezeigt aber es hat ja eben schon jemand gesagt woran es liegt. Sind ja sichtbar 16 Lanes.

Gruß Krait


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

so nun doch noch mal ein Update aber ich komme nicht auf die 1,3V springt immer wenn ich speichern will zurück.

ach und es hat angefangen auszuschauen wie bei Star Wars die Stormtrooper mit ihren Lasergewehre.

*1920x1080p 1349 Punkte*


1349 | BigT72 | AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 4091,1MHz | 16GB @ 779,3MHz, 9,0 clocks und 1T | AMD 7970 @ Tahiti-/2048-/925MHz @1200MHz | Link


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du zerschießt da nichts! Ich hab eine referenz Karte und benche auch als mit 1,3V und stell den Lüfter auf 75%! Mehr wie 70°C kommen da nicht raus



Die Profi Bencher hier im Forum können ein Lied von zerschossenen Grakas singen! Außerdem verreckt ganz selten die GPU, sondern meistens geht ein oder mehrere SPAWAS flöten. Besonders im Ref. Design werden die nicht so toll gekühlt. Für den Standard reicht das locker aber bei 1.3V????
Ich will ja keine Panik verbreiten aber ganz so lässig würd ich das nicht ab tun. Selbst PCGH_Raff, wartet lieber bis ein besserer Kühler auf dem Markt kommt bevor er seine AMD Karte bis zum äußersten Treibt!


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die Profi Bencher hier im Forum können ein Lied von zerschossenen Grakas singen! Außerdem verreckt ganz selten die GPU, sondern meistens geht ein oder mehrere SPAWAS flöten. Besonders im Ref. Design werden die nicht so toll gekühlt. Für den Standard reicht das locker aber bei 1.3V????
> Ich will ja keine Panik verbreiten aber ganz so lässig würd ich das nicht ab tun. Selbst PCGH_Raff, wartet lieber bis ein besserer Kühler auf dem Markt kommt bevor er seine AMD Karte bis zum äußersten Treibt!



mir reicht das auch jetzt, war mal ein spass es zu testen aber nun ist auch Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

736 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965 @ 3600Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1800 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T | nvidia GTX560ti @ 1000 /2000 / 2500MHzQ1v  |1080p

konnte es nicht lassen mehr oc die Tage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> mir reicht das auch jetzt, war mal ein spass es zu testen aber nun ist auch Schluss mit lustig.


 
Könntest du bitte nur für mich noch einen Test im Full HD machen mit Standard Takt deiner AMD Karte?
Würde nur die Punkte gern wissen.


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Standard Takt... klar

so hier ist das Bild


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@BigT
Ich blick bei Deinen Taktraten der Grafikkarte nicht durch, kannst Du die nochmal posten?

Bin grad am updaten. 

@streejumper
I'll BE BACK  
Eine Anleitung zum verlinken des Screenshots steht im Startpost.


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

GPU 1200MHz

Speicher 6544MHz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> Standard Takt... klar
> 
> so hier ist das Bild



Ok dank dir, dann müsste die GTX580 etwa bei 930MHz GPU Takt an die neue AMD Karte ran kommen, die im Stock Takt natürlich!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die Profi Bencher hier im Forum können ein Lied von zerschossenen Grakas singen! Außerdem verreckt ganz selten die GPU, sondern meistens geht ein oder mehrere SPAWAS flöten. Besonders im Ref. Design werden die nicht so toll gekühlt. Für den Standard reicht das locker aber bei 1.3V????
> Ich will ja keine Panik verbreiten aber ganz so lässig würd ich das nicht ab tun. Selbst PCGH_Raff, wartet lieber bis ein besserer Kühler auf dem Markt kommt bevor er seine AMD Karte bis zum äußersten Treibt!



Mir ist noch NIE Hardware flöten gegangen! Ich weiß was ich mit meiner Hardware mache 
Und 70°C ist nicht heiß!! 1,3V ist gar nichts für die Karte, nicht mal mit Referenz Kühler!


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

Ich bin auch grad dabei, der GTX 470 nochma bissel Feuer unterm Alletwertesten zu machen. 

Wenn ich die CPU von Stock 2,6 GHz auf 3 GHz übertakte, hab ich komischerweise ein schlechteres Ergebnis als mit 2,6 GHz. Hmmmmm.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@Streetjumper16, Ich hab ja gesagt selten verrecken die GPUs! Dann sag mir mal wie heiß deine SPAWAS werden wenn du auf 1.3V stellst?

@Softy in der Singel Core Full HD Liste ist ein Fehler! @Scholle ein Platz über mir hat nicht in Full HD gebencht gehört also in die andere Liste!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grad dabei, der GTX 470 nochma bissel Feuer unterm Alletwertesten zu machen.
> 
> Wenn ich die CPU von Stock 2,6 GHz auf 3 GHz übertakte, hab ich komischerweise ein schlechteres Ergebnis als mit 2,6 GHz. Hmmmmm.




CPU ist bei dem Bench egal! Kannst die auf stock lassen 

@ hulkhardy

Keine Ahnung! Wo kann man des auslesen ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> CPU ist bei dem Bench egal! Kannst die auf stock lassen
> 
> @ hulkhardy
> 
> Keine Ahnung! Wo kann man des auslesen ?



Schau mal bei GPU-Z bei den Sensoren, müsste einer sein der so ca. ~80-100° Grad anzeigt. Ist aber nicht gesagt, meine Nvidia hat keinen Temp Sonsor an den SPAWAS meine alte ATI 4890 hatte einen. Weiß leider nicht ob die neuen AMD Karten dort einen verbaut haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Nee bei mir ist keiner...


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Softy in der Singel Core Full HD Liste ist ein Fehler! @Scholle ein Platz über mir hat nicht in Full HD gebencht gehört also in die andere Liste!



Danke, habs korrigiert.

Und jetzt bitte Schluss mit Spam.  Ist echt mühsam, zwischen dem ganzen Blabla die Scores rauszusuchen. Danke  Ich mach gleich einen Diskussions-Thread auf.

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html#post4031695


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> CPU ist bei dem Bench egal! Kannst die auf stock lassen


 

Ich zitiere mal den Moderator von dieser Computerzeitung:

"Egal nicht (er hat eine schnelle GPU), aber fast. Meine Ergebnisse sind mit 2,8 GHz auch leicht gebremst, vor allem der Min-Wert."

EDIT: Grad gesehen. Sorry Softy! Ich mach im anderen Thread weiter...


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal den Moderator von dieser Computerzeitung:
> 
> "Egal nicht (er hat eine schnelle GPU), aber fast. Meine Ergebnisse sind mit 2,8 GHz auch leicht gebremst, vor allem der Min-Wert."



Wie gesagt ich habe mit 5GHz genauso viele Punkte wie mit 3,4GHz...!
Also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied! Weshalb ich mir auch nicht die Mühe mache meine CPU hochzutakten und ich sie einfach lasse wie ich sie 24/7 verwende...

Edit: FUUU wieder OT -.- sorry softy!!! Bitte im DT drauf antworten!


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@Softy

Hast du meine PN bekommen?
Bei mir stimmt der Link zum Bild nicht.

hier der richtige Link


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> @Softy
> 
> Hast du meine PN bekommen?
> Bei mir stimmt der Link zum Bild nicht.
> ...



Habe es korrigiert, kannst Du mir noch den Speichertakt der Grafikkarte nennen?


@Topic

1969 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 125/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

kann dir nur das sagen was im Asus GPU Tweak steht.

GPU Clock 1200MHz

Memory  Clock 6544MHz


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

AMD 7970 @ 1200/*1309 = Memory Clock 6544MHz* kannst du mir sagen warum bei mir im Asus GPU Tweak 6544MHz angezeigt wird und wie kommt man dann auf denn richtigen Takt?

PS
warum zeigt bei mir GPU-Z nicht das richtige an?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> AMD 7970 @ 1200/*1309 = Memory Clock 6544MHz* kannst du mir sagen warum bei mir im Asus GPU Tweak 6544MHz angezeigt wird und wie kommt man dann auf denn richtigen Takt?
> 
> PS
> warum zeigt bei mir GPU-Z nicht das richtige an?



Das ist schon richtig  Nehm es mal 5 und du hast die 6544 raus


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



BigT72 schrieb:


> AMD 7970 @ 1200/*1309 = Memory Clock 6544MHz* kannst du mir sagen warum bei mir im Asus GPU Tweak 6544MHz angezeigt wird und wie kommt man dann auf denn richtigen Takt?
> 
> PS
> warum zeigt bei mir GPU-Z nicht das richtige an?



Frag mal hier ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html weiter!


----------



## BigT72 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

ok... wollte ja auch wissen wie man das berechnet danke dir fürs aufklären


----------



## PitBull (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update:

1080P Single GPU
*1146 | PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX @1038-2076-1215* | Link

1080P Sli GPU
*2101| PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX @1000-2000-1151 | Link

*720P Single GPU
*1708| PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX @1038-2076-1200* | Link

720P Sli limitiert die CPU mit 4,5Ghz, somit erstmal das alte drin stehen lassen.


----------



## Softy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Updates eingefügt---


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PitBull schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 1080P Single GPU
> *1146 | PitBull | Core i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz |16GB DDR3  @ 1600, 9-9-9-24-T1 | 580GTX @1038-2076-1215* | Link
> ...




Bei 2 Grafikkarten spielt die CPU da ne große Rolle in dem Benchmark ? (Antworte im Diskusionsthread)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

oh ja mal in 720p


1112 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965 @ 3600Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1800 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T | nvidia GTX560ti @ 1000 /2000 / 2500MHz|720p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




morgen eventuell mehr oc...die 1080mhz schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht da es zu warm geworden ist......im 3dmark11 lief es so durch @1,10v....glaube meine spawas werden zu heiss.....weil viel spannung mag meine karte nicht denke muss sowieso mein pc entstauben und neue wlp auf die graka machen weil die temps sind ur zeit zu hoch für den kühler


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> oh ja mal in 720p
> 
> 
> 1112 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965 @ 3600Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1800 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T | nvidia GTX560ti @ 1000 /2000 / 2500MHz|720p
> ...



Hast du keinen Ventilator etc. ? Hilft bei solchen Sachen immer ein wenig 

Edit: Ohhh ich lerns nie -.- und wieder sorry softy!!!


----------



## Fatalii (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Servus,

Ich habe nochmal alles ein wenig optimiert, aber 1,01GHz ist das absolute Limit für meine GTX580 unter Luft!
Mit Spannungs-, CPU und GPU-Taktoptimierung waren nochmal ein paar Punkte mehr drin. 
Update:
*1138 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 Superclocked @ 1010MHz-2020MHz-2450MHz |*@1080p
Da wir uns auf den GDDR-Takt geeinigt haben, habe ich den Wert im Ergebnis entsprechend angepasst.

MfG Andy


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Updates eingefügt---

Die Edith bringt was vorbei  Sorry, streetjumper, Deine ersten beiden Plätze sind (vorerst^^) weg 

1080p:
1429 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1275/1650 | Link

720p:
2000 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1275/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

761 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965 @ 3600Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1800 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T | nvidia GTX560ti @ 1040 /2080 / 2520MHz @1,075v |1080p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

--- Update eingefügt ---

@Evgasüchtiger
Bitte den Link das nächste mal selbst hinzufügen. Danke 

BTW was ist das rechts für ein Gadget auf Deinem Screenshot (kannst ja im Diskussionsthread antworten )


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

Arghhh 1990 in 720p 
Aber softy freu dich nicht zu lange  Nur ich hab grad i-wie Fehler  Da steht immer was mit D3D11 error oder so... 

Edit: -.- ich hätte nur den speicher hoher stellen mussen und schon währ ich uber den 2000..


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Sorry, mein Antivir blockiert das Programm.... 

In dem Torrent ist wohl ein Virus drin


----------



## cultraider (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

720p

1065 | cultraider | i5 2500k @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1000/2175 @ 1.075V | link


----------



## NotAnExit (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1263 | NotAnExit | i7-2600K @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 470 @ 900/1800/1900 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=528768&d=1331483182



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update:

2001 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1235/1800MHz|Link
1438 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1235/1800MHz|Link

Somit gehört Platz 1 in beiden Listen wieder mir  Wenn auch nur seehhhr knapp


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@streetjumper 

Mach erstmal die Links hinter die Scores 

---restliche Updates eingefügt---


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So zufrieden ?


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ja 

Jetzt mach am besten einen Screenshot, und häng ihn Dir übers Bett (), weil später gibt es noch ein Update von mir


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Und danach wieder von mir  Ich werde nicht aufgeben 
Bemerke ich mach das alles mit dem Referenz Kühler und das tut der Karte nicht wirklich gut xD

Ist ja hier wie beim Poker


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Geh mal morgen in eine Baumarkt und hol dir ein Infrarot Thermometer kostet so ab ca. 20€. Messe dann mal die SPAWAS kannst du auf der Rückseite der Platine machen, dann noch 10 Grad drauf rechnen dann hast du ungefähr die Temps der SPAWAS!
Aber erschrecke dann nicht, die werden wohl recht heiß bei 1.3V!


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ja ordentlich! Ich lass ja ein kleine Tischventilator drauf pusten das es  eigenermaße geht 
Ich werd aber mal den großen Ventilator  von meiner Mam holen  Der macht ordentlich Luft.... 

Aber wir sind schon wieder im OT was Softy ja nicht will


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Also, bevor Du meine Pinnwand weiter bombardierst (), hier meine neuen Scores:

1080p:
1448 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 | Link

720p:
2031 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1300/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit werde ich es *wahrscheinlich * vorerst belassen, der kleine "Battle" hat Spaß gemacht  Wir können ja beim Just Cause 2 Benchmark weitermachen, da liege ich noch vorne, wenn ich mit recht entsinne. 

Die Rangliste aktualisiere ich dann morgen. GN8


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update:

720p:
2026 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1250/1850MHz|Link

1080p:
1448 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1240/1850MHz|Link


Und wie machen wir das jetzt mit Platz 1 von 1080p ?  
Jaja 720p hast du ja dein Platz 1 (noch ) Aber FUU nur 5 Punkte mehr -.-


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Sehr geil   Ich aktualisiere doch noch schnell


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Sehr geil   Ich aktualisiere doch noch schnell


 
Da bin ich gespannt wie du das jetzt machst 

Edit: Ich mag den Motzsmiley nicht  Ich muss unbedingt hoch kommen...


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Du magst den Motz-Smiley nicht? Kein Problem


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Reist die Fenster auf und lasst die kühle Nacht Luft rein, das bringt bestimmt noch ein paar MHz auf der GPU, heheheh!


----------



## Softy (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Nee, ich lass es erstmal so. Ich erkenne vor lauter Artefakten schon nicht mehr, bei welcher Sequenz der Benchmark gerade ist  

So, von meiner Seite aus war's das mit


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@ Softy

Was soll das jetzt ? Willst mich mobben ?  

@ hulkhardy

Meine Karte brüllt zu laut! Meine Nachbarn kommen dann wieder 

Edit: Ja fertig mit OT!!!


----------



## Fatalii (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@Softy und Streetjumper: Ihr seid bescheuert. 

Ich habe bei mir noch 2 Scythe Slipstream mit 1900U/min gefunden und die auf den Peter geschnallt. Sch**** sind die laut! 
Ergo gibts wieder n Update:

*1160 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 Superclocked @ 1020MHz-2040MHz-2500MHz |*@1080p Link
 
*1769 | Fatalii | i7-2600K @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX580 Superclocked @ 1020MHz-2040MHz-2500MHz |*@720p Link
 
MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update:

720p:
2032 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1252/1875MHz|Link

1080p:
1460 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4200Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1252/1875MHz|Link

Dann währe ich jetzt wieder richtig auf Platz 1  Und wieder 1 Punkt mehr als du Softy  
Ich quähle meine Karte so derbe das ist schon abnormal  Hab diesmal aber nur mit 75% Lüfter gebencht, da es mir um die Uhrzeit einfach zu laut ist in auf 100% zu stellen... Auch hab ich nur 1,25V für meine Benches genutzt  Also es sollte eigentlich noch Luft sein mit einem neuen Kühler 

@ Fatalii

Ja das sind wir


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2012)

Hätte ich eine 7950/70 würde ich glatte mit machen  schade das der winter vorbei ist : o)


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hätte ich eine 7950/70 würde ich glatte mit machen  schade das der winter vorbei ist : o)




Das währe schön  Ich benche ohne offenem Fenster und es ist eigentlich angenehm warm in meinem Zimmer 
Trotzdem hab ich die 1250MHz geschafft 

@ Softy

Wieso hast du eigentlich nicht die Banane als Platz 1 genommen ? Ich finde die ist cooler wie sie so abgeht


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Er kann es einfach nicht lassen  

Ich aktualisiere dann mal...


----------



## mrfloppy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

606| mrfloppy | Intel i7 870 @ 3,9GHz | 4x2 GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-20  | AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 945/1330MHz|
772   mrfloppy      Intel i7 870  @ 3,9GHz    4x2 GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-20     AMD Radeon HD6950 @ 945/1330MHZ


sorry aber das mit dem link bekomm ich nit hin


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@mrfloppy

Bitte noch die CPU-Z- und GPU-Z-Screenshots hinzufügen, und hinten als Link anfügen. Danke


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Sorry Softy aber mit Platz 2 kann ich mich leider nicht abfinden ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Bis was abbrennt. 
Freaks! Find ich gut, ihr seid im richtigen Forum. 

Ich werde auch noch nachlegen, das ist gewiss. Euer Wettfackeln möchte ich aber nicht stören. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bis was abbrennt.
> Freaks! Find ich gut, ihr seid im richtigen Forum.
> 
> Ich werde auch noch nachlegen, das ist gewiss. Euer Wettfackeln möchte ich aber nicht stören.
> ...




Dann brennt was ab  

Mach doch mit bei unserem Wettfackeln


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ihr habt doch alle nen Schaden, genau wie ich  
Muss das heute abend auch mal probieren. Mal gucken, ob meine 580 auf 935MHz noch da durchkommt^^ die 960 bzw. höher als 935 schafft meine Karte momentan leider net mehr :fresse.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Die GTX580 kommt da doch noch sehr gut mit, da Nvidia Karten so oder so eine super Tesslation haben 
Ich bin da mal auf Kepler gespannt was die da so an Score machen werden


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich verweise mal wieder auf den DT : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## Fatalii (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Die 580 hat enorme Tesselationleistung und könnte in diesem Punkt den beiden neuen AMD HD7950 und 7970 vielleicht etwas überlegen sein.

Rein intressehalber würde ich daher Softy und Streetjumper bitten, ihre Karte jeweils nur mit dem von AMD vorgesehenen Standardtakt
durch den Heavenbenchmark zu schicken. So könnte man sehen wie nah die Karten beieinander liegen, wenn wie hier die Tesselationanforderung
extrem hoch ist.

Ich komme auf 890 Punkte bei 772MHz (Standardtakt).

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich komme auf knappe 1100 Punkte 
FullHD versteht sich! (Weiter im DT)


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*1331 | the.hai | i7-2700k @ 4,6GHz |* 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T* | *HD 6990 @ 980/1375* |  Link


hmmm irgendwie scheint meine Multi-GPU nicht zu skalieren.... who knows


*Update* mit zweiter gpu oced..... hatte im ersten try noch die 2.gpu auf standardtakt


**1446 | the.hai | i7-2700k @ 4,6GHz |* 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T* | *HD 6990 @ 950/1350* |  Link*

aber es kommt nichtmal ansatzweise an das GTX580SLI Gespann ran, WARUM NUR?


----------



## Fatalii (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@The.Tai: Es gibt 2 Gründe dafür: zum Einen ist der CaymanXT langsamer als der GF110 und zum anderen skaliert eine Dual-GPUKarte immer schlechter als
ein konventionelles CF/SLI-Gespann. Nimm 2 HD6970 bei 950MHz und du kommst deutlich näher an 2 580 @ Stock, vlielleicht sogar fast gleichauf.
Aber an die übetakteten 580er von Pitbull kommst so auch nicht dran.
Tipp: Lass den Speicher mal mit 1400MHz laufen(2800MHz) und bring deine CPU mal auf 4,8GHz wenn es geht. Das könnte ein paar Punkte mehr geben.

Rest im DT.

MfG


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Update eingefügt---

So nebenbei, nur "Link" dahinterschreiben hilft mir nicht wirklich viel, es sollte schon auch ein Link drinstecken


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Er kommt ja mit der Score nicht mal an mein Ergebniss ran


----------



## the.hai (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

so update, hab jetzte noch meine alte 6970 mit ins boot geholt 

1080p

*2196 | the.hai | i7-2700k @ 4,6GHz |* 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T* | CF *HD6990 @ 950/1400* & HD6970 @ 950/1400 |  Link

 720p

**2500 | the.hai | i7-2700k @ 4,6GHz |* 16GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 2T* | **CF *HD6990 @ 950/1400* & HD6970 @ 950/1400 **|  Link*

Und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das hier verlinke....

p.s. kann sein das die angezeigten gpu und cpu werte nich ganz stimmen, hatte nach dem letzten bench noch bischen gedreht und dann nen fiesen bod gehabt, dadurch.....


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hmm mehr gehen nicht  Sind ja 3 GPU's da hätte ich auf ca. 3000 in 720p geschätzt...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. März 2012)

Oh sehe gerade in 1080 p bin ich ja mit meiner kleinen 560 ti vor einer 6970 @1000 mhz .....wow 








1146 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965BE @ 3,9 Ghz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1840 MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | Nvidia GTX560ti @ 1040 /2080 / 2520MHz |720p | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/529592d1331621886-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-5.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









767 | Evgasüchtiger | AMD PHII 965BE @ 3,9 Ghz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1840 MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | Nvidia GTX560ti @ 1050 /2100 / 2520MHz |1080p |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/529593d1331622766-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-6.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich gebs auf    Ist das denn so schwer mit den Links? 

---Updates eingefügt---


----------



## PitBull (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Da der Winter vorbei ist muss ich mich bei Multi GPU auch geschlagen geben 

Multi GPU 1080P

2171 | PitBull |i7 2600k @ 5,0Ghz| 4x 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX580 SLI @ 1025 /2050 / 1150MHz | Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ok, Nachschlag. 

* 720p:*
1959 | PCGH_Raff | Ph II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1706 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 1080p:*
1409 | PCGH_Raff | Ph II X6 @ 4,1 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1706 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1250/3700 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Phenom II X6 (Thuban) @ 256x16 = 4.096 MHz, NB @ 3.072 MHz, 790FX, 2x 4.096 MiB DDR3 @ 853 MHz bei 9-9-9-24-1T, W7ndows x64 SP1_


Im Treiber steht die Tessellation nach wie vor auf 64x, das AF @ Quality. Keine Cheats. 

1,3 Volt und 70 Prozent Lüfter, trotzdem flackert es ab und an. Mehr werde ich nicht probieren, da ich die Karte echt liebhabe.  Es ist der Wahnsinn, die schnell die Kiste mit 1,2+ GHz ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Sehr schön 

Aber du brauchst keine angst zu haben das sie dir durchbrennt  Ja du kennst dich schon damit aus aber ich auch ein wenig und habe schon etliche AMD/ATI Karten gehabt!
Ich hab die 1250MHz mit 1,25V hinbekommen! Nur meine Karte macht eh was sie will  Einma rennt sie mit 1250MHz durch, und einma nicht ma mit 1210MHz 

Sorry softy für diesen Beitrag!


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Updates eingefügt---


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich kann zwar nicht anstinken aber mal als grundgerüst als Standardtakt settings hier wonach man sich Richten kann.
Werde mal den Prozessor übertakten ob es was bringt.
edit
der unterschied ist ja marginal.
Intressant ist aber das die Min FPS steigen wenn ich turbo aus und fix 18X mache


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Für einen Eintrag in die Rangliste bitte den Startpost beachten^^:

826 | byaliar | Phenom II X6 1090T @3,6GHz | 2x 4GB DDR2- 800MHz 5-5-5-18 2T | GTX460 @ 850/1000/1750 | Link


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

mangaman | i5 2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz 11-11-11-30 2T | 2x7970@1250/1500 | 2699 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...42-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-heaven_pcgh.jpg


----------



## Ozzelot (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1080:
870 | Ozzelot | i5-2500K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 782/1564/2004 | Link

720:
1338 | Ozzelot | i5-2500K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 782/1564/2004 | Link

Sind die Werte soweit OK oder ist da was zu niedrig? CPU ist nicht übertaktet und die ASUS ENGTX 580 auch nur die Werksübertaktung.


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



the.hai schrieb:


> Und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das hier verlinke....
> 
> .


 

Schau mal, als ich mein Ergebnis damals verlinkt hab, habe ich das so wie auf dem unten angefügte Anhang gemacht. Übrigens muss ich die "Linkformel" als Anhang posten, da er mir des ja sonst in nen Link umwandelt! 

Übringens, Softy, nur zur Info. Nicht alle Browser wandeln das gleich in nen Link um, wenn man es so macht, wie du beschrieben hast. Mein Opera machts bsw. nicht.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier auch mal mein Score:

1080p:

1056 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-2600K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24-2T | Radeon HD 6870 CrossfireX @ 900/1050 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=493638&uid=54205&d=1331835048

GPU-z sagt zwar, dass Crossfire deaktiviert wäre, ist aber nicht so 

*Update 16.03.2012: *

720p:

1465 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-2600K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24-2T | Radeon HD 6870 CrossfireX @ 900/1050 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=493648&uid=54205&d=1331838361


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein Score:
> 
> 1080p:
> 
> ...



Wie kann die 6870 mit 900MHz mehr Punkte haben wie meine GTX580 mit 910NHz??

Sorry @Softy aber das lässt mir keine Ruhe!


ps. ich bin einfach zu alt, sind ja zwei Karten im CF!


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1080p:

1021 | Masterchief79 | Q6600 @ 3200MHz | 5GB DDR2-850 CL 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX580 @ 950/2200 | Screen
 

Mit ner GTX580, völlig zusammengewürfelten 5GB Ram (von 1GB 1200MHz bis 2GB 667MHz Riegeln) und nem DFI X48 Board ne sehr komische Konfig, weiß ich 
Mein Maximus IV Extreme hats leider gegrillt, irgendwie muss man ja ausweichen  Denke ich bau mir gleich noch ne 6990 ein und teste nochmal.


@hulk: Steht da doch, Crossfire  Der Screen ist übrigens falsch verlinkt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie kann die 6870 mit 900MHz mehr Punkte haben wie meine GTX580 mit 910NHz??
> 
> Sorry @Softy aber das lässt mir keine Ruhe!
> 
> ...


 
Das sind zwei Stück. _€dit: genau. _ Wundert mich aber trotzdem, immerhin ist Barts nicht unbedingt ein Polygonwunder (einfaches Triangle Setup).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Das erklärt evtl auch, warum die Min. FPS so niedrig sind und es stellenweise ruckelt beim Benchmark 

Edit: @Softy: Ich habe in FullHD gebencht..


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Updates eingefügt---

@Scholle_Satt
Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde es im Startpost mit erwähnen.

@all
Ich möchte mal wieder auf den Diskussionsthread verweisen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## LordCama (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1080p
1182 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/2750 | Link

720p
 1666 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/2750 | Link


weiter resultate zum vergleich, alles in 1080p

AA => SSAA mit ED-AA modus
 326 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1070/2750 | Link

AA => MSAA mit Std-AA modus
 1122 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1070/2750 | Link

AA => MSAA mit Std-AA modus
 584 | LordCama | i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 925/2750 | Link


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Update eingefügt---

@LordCama
Ist schon erstaunlich wieviel Leistung die versch. AA-Modi kosten. Und dabei sehe ich nicht mal einen Unterschied  Selbst wenn ich Screenshots mache, muss ich 2x hinschauen um einen Unterschied zu sehen 

Ich zitiere Deinen Post mal iim DT, dann kann ggf. da weiter diskutiert werden


----------



## Spinal (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So, hier meine Ergebisse 

1080p
779 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 756/1512/1900 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p
1216 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 756/1512/1900 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## Spinal (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So, hier meine Ergebisse 

1080p
779 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 756/1512/1900 |Link

720p
1216 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 756/1512/1900 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## Ghostdog (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update: So ok dann hier mein Ergebniss:

Ghostdog | i5 2500K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz 9-9-9-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2200





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Ghostdog schrieb:


> So ok dann hier mein Ergebniss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Bitte in dem Format posten wie es Softy im Startpost beschrieben hat! Auch kann mna auf dem Bild gar nichts erkennen...


LG


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

--- (lesbare []) Updates eingefügt ---


----------



## Ghostdog (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Habs geupdatet: siehe letzter Post


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Bis auf den fehlenden Link schon besser, das wird schon   ---Liste aktualisiert---


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Softy schrieb:


> Bis auf den fehlenden Link schon besser, das wird schon   ---Liste aktualisiert---


 

Na was soll das den Softy ? 

Zu mir sagen ich soll erst Mal den Link dazu setzen... Jaja so ist das also! 

Dafür hast du jetzt den OT hier!


----------



## Colonia (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So hier mein Ergebnis. Ich habe vergessen den Memory Reiter zu zeigen. Soll ich den nachreichen?

1080 P

Colonia| 889 | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2056 |Ergebnis


----------



## Ghostdog (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

test 123


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier ist mein ergebnis



1080p
schlumpi13 730 |X4 965 3,4 GHz |DDR3 - 1333 RAM CL9 (9-9-9-27)| GTX 480 @ stock 700/1401/1848 Link
720p
schlumpi13 1118 |X4 965 3,4 GHz |DDR3 - 1333 RAM CL9 (9-9-9-27)| GTX 480 @ stock 700/1401/1848 Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> hier ist mein ergebnis
> 
> 1080p = 730 Link
> 720p  = 1118 Link
> ...




Bitte so posten wie es die Vorlage von Softy sagt


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

---Updates eingefügt---

Die Anhänge bitte in Zukunft hier als Anhang hochladen, keine Deeplinks. Danke


----------



## Ueshiba (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier mein Beitrag, eine GTX560Ti 448 cores...

*720p*
Ueshiba | 1280 | Q9550@3,6 GHz | 4GiB DDR2 - 1066 RAM CL5-4-6-12 | GTX 560Ti-448@850/1700/2100 | Link

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Grüße


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Update eingefüfgt.

@Ueshiba
Könntest Du bitte noch die fehlenden Angaben zum RAM nachreichen? Danke


----------



## Ueshiba (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

habs editiert, 4GiB

Grüße


----------



## Blackburn (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

801 | Blackburn | Core i7 950 @ 4.0 GHz | 3x2 GB @ 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24/1T | GeFore GTX 480 Core 800 / Shader 1600 / RAM 1900 | LINK


----------



## Rurdo (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*698 | Rurdo | X6 1090t @ 3,6Ghz | 4GB Corsair Value @ 1333Mhz, CL9 | HD6970 @ 930Mhz Core/1450Mhz Memory | 1985c0200376019da2584d14a5efdd13.png*


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## Spinal (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Mal ein Update mit übertakteter Grafikkarte:

1080p
812 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1900 |Link

720p
1266 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1900 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

720p
451 | BautznerSnef | 1090T UV @ 3311,25 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 6770 @ 960/1445 | Link


----------



## yamo (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1080p:
2748 | yamo | I7-980x @ 4159.7 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1664 9-9-9-27-2T | 3xGTX 580 @ 930/1860/2100 Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

***Updates eingefügt***

@Snef
Du hast mit 1680x1050 Auflösung gebencht. Du müsstest aber bitte 1280x720 oder FullHD einstellen. Eine 3. Rangliste wird es nicht geben


----------



## yamo (21. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Softy, wie wäre es mit DS Auflösungen bis 3840x2160? Bis 2xAA Rest extreme könnte ich was beisteuern. Damit könnte man die Skalierbarkeit von den 79xx und Kepler zur alten Generation vergleichen.

Von der Rangliste habe ich mir mal schnell einen Screenshot gemacht. Bevor die ersten Verrückten mit Sli Kepler hier aufschlagen


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@BautznerSnef
Hab Deinen Score eingefügt.

@yamo
Wäre sicher interessant, Du kannst Deine Ergebnisse ja hier mal posten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (22. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1393| Cr@ZyPh!L| i5 2500k @ 3300 MHz| 16 GB DDR-3 669MHz CL 9-9-9-24| HD7950OC @ 900/ 1250 MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lbums-zeugs-5239-picture532592-unbenannt.html

720p

Gruß Phil


----------



## Lightfire (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier mal mein Score: 

ist der OK für nicht übertaktet???


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@ Lightfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecekusu84 (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier mal mein Ergebniss... 

Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4.071 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 465 zu 470 per bios flash freigeschaltet @ 810/1620/1835 | 1540 |
http://http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gecekusu84e05j4.pnghttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gecekusu84e05j4.png


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@Gecekusu84
Du hast leider ohne 8x Antialiasing gebencht, daher kann ich Deinen Score nicht mit aufnehmen.

***Die Edith hat die Updates eingefügt.***


----------



## Gecekusu84 (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier mal mein Ergebniss... 

Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4.213 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T |  GTX 465 zu 470 per bios flash freigeschaltet @ 770/1540/1800| 1177 |  

so jetzt habe ich das *8 genommen


----------



## Crawler18 (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hier mal meiner

850 | Crawler18 | i7-930 @ 3748 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1900 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX480 @ 850/1700/2000 MHz/ | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

676 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3910 Mhz | 6GB DDR2-920 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | Geforce GTX560 ti @ 950/1900/2200 MHz


----------



## Gecekusu84 (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier mal in FUllHD 
Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4.091 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T |   GTX 465 zu 470 per bios flash freigeschaltet und voltage auf 1.175 @ 877/1754/992| 1321 |  
hier das ergebniss mehr geht nicht mehr sonst vehrheitze ich mir noch die graka........kann sich aber zeigen lassen


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> hier mal in FUllHD
> Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4.091 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T |   GTX 465 zu 470 per bios flash freigeschaltet und voltage auf 1.175 @ 877/1754/992| 1321 |
> hier das ergebniss mehr geht nicht mehr sonst vehrheitze ich mir noch die graka........kann sich aber zeigen lassen


 

Kannst du mir mal sagen wie du in FullHD mehr Punkte bekommen kannst als in 720p 
Und dann noch jede GTX580 & eine HD7970 hinter dir lässt 

Hast du Tesslation im Treiber deaktiviert ? Den wenn ich das mache, bekomme ich auch über 2200 Punkte!

@ Topic

Ja wann kommen se den die GTX680er ?


----------



## Gecekusu84 (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

wie mit deaktiviren ich habe in fullhd bench noch bios voltage ehrhöt und glaube mir ich schumle nicht ich kann später noch ein test machen kumpel


----------



## Softy (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Der FullHD Wert kommt mir auch sehr hoch vor 

Kannst Du bitte mal einen Screenshot vom nvidia Control Panel hier posten, wo man die Tesselationseinstellungen sieht? Danke


----------



## Spinal (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> wie mit deaktiviren ich habe in fullhd bench noch bios voltage ehrhöt und glaube mir ich schumle nicht ich kann später noch ein test machen kumpel


 
Sagt ja keiner das du schummelst, aber wahrscheinlich haut irgendeine Einstellung nicht hin. Wenn ich sehe das Fatalii mit einer GTX 580 bei 1020 MHz deutlich weniger Punkte hat als du, sollte klar sein das da was nicht hinhaut.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Vorhang auf für meinen "popeligen" Zweitrechner in der Heimat. *

720p:*
1516 | PCGH_Raff (2) | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1100 CL 5-5-5-12-2T | GTX 580 @ 950/1.900/2.400 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 1080p:*
1039 | PCGH_Raff (2) | C2Q Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1100 CL 5-5-5-12-2T | GTX 580 @ 950/1.900/2.400 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 1.280x720 bremst mal wieder mein Unterbau, dafür ist der Full-HD-Wert brauchbar.  Die CPU rennt mit 458x7 = 3.207 MHz, als Treiber kommt ein inf-gemoddeter GF 301.10 zum Einsatz (Q-AF).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Softy (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

@PCGH_Raff
Eigentlich darf jeder User nur einmal pro Ranking vertreten sein. Aber ich schlaf jetzt mal drüber, ob ich für Localhorsts eine Ausnahme mache  

Morgen aktualisiere ich dann mal die Ranglisten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Nenn mich halt PCG*H*_*orst*. Der Rechner ist eine eigene Persönlichkeit und steht in einem anderen Bundesland, daher sollte das doch klargehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gecekusu84 (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

´hier nvidia control panel ich weis nicht ob das so geht morgen mach ich noch bench


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*Ranglisten aktualisiert*

@PCGH_Raff
Das sind natürlich Argumente  Hab Deinen Zweitscore mit aufgenommen 

@Gecekusu84
Könntest Du bitte nochmal einen FullHD Run machen? Denn ein höherer FullHD Score als 720p Score ist einfach nicht möglich. Danke


----------



## Gecekusu84 (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

 ok also habe treiber alles neu instaliert und es tut mir leid für diese umstenden sorry noch malll 
jetzt habe ich ein mall 1980 p und 720 p ....softy sorry nochmall und eine bitte könntest du auch mein 720p aktuelisieren


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Habs eingefügt + aktualisiert 

@all 
Für den Eintrag in die Rangliste bitte in Zukunft an das vorgegebene Schema halten, sonst ist das Aktualisieren für mich sehr zeitaufwändig.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

LOL, danke für das großartige Extrawürstel-Bild. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*1080p*
888 | majinvegeta20 | i7 940 @2,93 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-20-2T | Nvidia GTX 580 @ 783/1566/2010 |  Link


*720p*
1359 | majinvegeta20 | i7 940 @2,93 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-20-2T | Nvidia GTX 580 @ 783/1566/2010 | Link


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (25. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So endlich mal nen 1080p run hinbekommen, ohne das der Benchmark ständig abstürzt.

720p--> 972 | =LordHelmchen= | Ph II X6 1090T @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 970/1375 Link

1080p--> 709 | =LordHelmchen= | Ph II X6 1090T @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 960/1360 Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## SpeedyV6 (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

**UPDATE *

*[FONT=&quot]neuen AMD Treiber 12.4 drauf, Karte läuft stabiler und lässt sich sogar noch weiter Takten  [/FONT]

*
1080p*

775 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II x 4 955 @ 4.1 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | AMD 6950@6970 @ 1020/1510 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

720p

*1048 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II x 4 955 @ 4.1 GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | AMD 6950@6970 @ 1020/1510 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Habt ihr auch an Notebook-User gedacht ???

Wäre schön ein Ranking auch für Unsereins, allerdings sollten dann die Settings ein wenig verändert werden.

vielen Dank im voraus.....


----------



## Softy (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Ich könnte schon noch eine Liste für Notebooks einfügen. An welche Settings hast du da gedacht? 

Bitte hier antworten : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## Uffbasse13 (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Teste ich mal kurz und melde mich dann...OK !!!???


----------



## noliso (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier mal mein erstes Ergebnis 
1100 | noliso | i7-970 @ 3.20GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 975/1950/2110 | Link


----------



## Softy (29. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> Teste ich mal kurz und melde mich dann...OK !!!???



OK, aber dann hier bitte  -->>  Unigine Heaven 3.0 Diskussionsthread

edit: ***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So hier nun die ersten Zwischenergebnisse von meiner neuen Karte: IM AUFBAU!!!

720P = 1787 | Pitbull | 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 7970 @ 1150/1575 | Link 

1080P = 1291 | Pitbull | 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 7970 @ 1150/1575 | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PitBull schrieb:


> So hier nun die ersten Zwischenergebnisse von meiner neuen Karte: IM AUFBAU!!!
> 
> 720P = Punktzahl | Pitbull | 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 7970 @ 1150/1575 | Link
> 
> 1080P = Punktzahl | Pitbull | 2600k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 7970 @ 1150/1575 | Link


 

Ich seh keine Punkte und keine Bilder 
CPU bringt übrigens nichts  HAb es ja schon getestet bei mir....


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Erst lesen dann Posten !!! 

Tests laufen gerade noch  CPU läuft Standart auf 4,5Ghz bei 1,248v


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



PitBull schrieb:


> Erst lesen dann Posten !!!
> 
> Tests laufen gerade noch  CPU läuft Standart auf 4,5Ghz bei 1,248v


 

Ja wer kommt den auch auf die Idee alles vorzuposten...
Wenn ich benche dann poste ich immer alles danach


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

*** Rangliste für mobile GPU's hinzugefügt ***


----------



## Benie (30. März 2012)

Der Uniginebenchmark hat die im Bios eingestellten 4,5Ghz Turbotakt des 2700k nicht übernommen. 
Scheinbar muss der i7 hier ohne den Intel-Turbo laufen, damit die Frequenzen übernommen werden. 

1080p - 841 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 3.50GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 850/1700/2200 | Link


----------



## Spinal (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Mein Laptop. habe Direct3D11 eingestellt, hab aber nur eine DX10 Karte. Dennoch hier die Ergebnisse 

720p
107 | Spinal | Core2Duo T8100 @ 2,1 GHz | 2GB DDR2-666 MHz 5-5-5-15 | Geforce 8600M GS @ 500 / 1000 / 702 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Spinal schrieb:


> Mein Laptop. habe Direct3D11 eingestellt, hab aber nur eine DX10 Karte. Dennoch hier die Ergebnisse
> 
> 720p
> 107 | Spinal | Core2Duo T8100 @ 2,1 GHz | 2GB DDR2-666 MHz 5-5-5-15 | Geforce 8600M GS @ 500 / 1000 / 702 |Link
> ...


 

Süß 
Ich weiß ist ein Laptop aber wenn man das mit meinem Ergebnis vergleicht... ^^


----------



## Gecekusu84 (30. März 2012)

hi *Softy  morgen kommt meine GTX 680 von EVGA bin jetzt neugirig wieviel  score er dan raus spuckt 
*


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> hi *Softy  morgen kommt meine GTX 680 von EVGA bin jetzt neugirig wieviel  score er dan raus spuckt
> *


 

Denke das du mir richtigem OC, sprich 1300MHz+ Platz 1 holen kannst


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (30. März 2012)

mangaman | i5 2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz 11-11-11-30 2T | 2x7970@1285/1550 | 2760 | Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

mangaman schrieb:


> mangaman | i5 2500K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz 11-11-11-30 2T | 2x7970@1285/1550 | 2760 | Link


 

Den Speicher noch auf je 1900MHz und du bekommst nochmal einen guten Schub mehr Points 
Bzw. kommen mir die Punkte wenig vor... schlechter als GTX580 @ SLI


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (30. März 2012)

So ich will auch mal: 

FullHD:

706 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | FX-8150 @ 4,2Ghz | 16Gb DDR3-1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6950@960/1400 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Leute kauft euch mal Metro 2033 und kommt auch mal in mein Ranking-Thread 
Nichts für ungut Softy....


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (30. März 2012)

@streetjumper16

Bin in Steam schon am downloaden


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Leute kauft euch mal Metro 2033 und kommt auch mal in mein Ranking-Thread
> Nichts für ungut Softy....



 Ich hab Dir gleich gesagt, nimm einen Freeware Benchmark 

@Spinal
Ich habe eine extra Liste nur für Dich angelegt  

*** Updates eingefügt ***


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> @streetjumper16
> 
> Bin in Steam schon am downloaden


 

YEA thats nice 

@ Softy

Nee... Ich wollte schon immer mal den Metro Bench machen und dann eben gleich eine Rankliste 
Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine mal schauen ^^


----------



## Uffbasse13 (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

580 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Ach verdammt  Wenigstens einmal wollte ich auf Platz 1 sein  :

145 | Softy | Core i3-330M @2,13 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T |  Mobility Radeon HD5470 @750/800 | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ach verdammt  Wenigstens einmal wollte ich auf Platz 1 sein  :
> 
> 145 | Softy | Core i3-330M @2,13 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T |  Mobility Radeon HD5470 @750/800 | Link
> 
> ...


 

YEA du hast es einfach drauf


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

1337 | Pitbull | 2600k @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1200/1575| Link


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Das *Update* () nehme ich doch gleich mit rein. Kampfhunde sind mir suspekt


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Muhaha mich holt keiner ein


----------



## PitBull (31. März 2012)

1419 | Pitbull | 2600k @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1260/1575| Link
 
Voll die Krücken Karte


----------



## Spinal (31. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Muhaha mich holt keiner ein


 
Mal sehen wie die neuen GTX 680ern der Benchmark liegt. Vielleicht wird es ja nochmal spannend 

PS.: Danke für die Sonderwertung bei den Laptops  Vielleicht ermutigt das ja den ein oder anderen auch seinen älteren DX10 Laptop zu benchen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> 1419 | Pitbull | 2600k @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1260/1575| Link
> 
> Voll die Krücken Karte


 

Wow 

Du kommst mir und Softy aber gewaltig nahe...


----------



## PitBull (31. März 2012)

Danke aber das Limit ist voll erreicht, bin zwar noch am testen aber selbst der RAM macht sehr früh dicht.

Brauch mehr wie 1,3v um weiter zu kommen 

Aber war ja klar durch die hohe VID


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Danke aber das Limit ist voll erreicht, bin zwar noch am testen aber selbst der RAM macht sehr früh dicht.
> 
> Brauch mehr wie 1,3v um weiter zu kommen
> 
> Aber war ja klar durch die hohe VID


 



Nur 1575MHz  Das is hard...


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (31. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Den Speicher noch auf je 1900MHz und du bekommst nochmal einen guten Schub mehr Points
> Bzw. kommen mir die Punkte wenig vor... schlechter als GTX580 @ SLI


 
Wieso schlechter als GTX580 im SLI? Platz 1 ist derzeit von 3 Karten im SLI belegt. Jetzt wohl nicht mehr


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2012)

mangaman schrieb:


> Wieso schlechter als GTX580 im SLI? Platz 1 ist derzeit von 3 Karten im SLI belegt. Jetzt wohl nicht mehr


 

Ömm nee GTX580 SLI mit über 3100 Punkte...

Edit: OK das war bei 720p...


----------



## Gecekusu84 (31. März 2012)

jetzt gehe ich mall meine gtx 680 kaufen ich hoffe meine cpu bremmst ihn nicht aus oder was meint ihr .......ist ja auch egal


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> jetzt gehe ich mall meine gtx 680 kaufen ich hoffe meine cpu bremmst ihn nicht aus oder was meint ihr .......ist ja auch egal


 

In dem Bench hier ist die CPU eh egal  Aber bin mal gespannt was du an Punkte bekommst 
Wenn du mich schlägst, dann hol ihc mir dich wieder  Ich geb so leicht nicht auf  (Gell Softy )


----------



## tomyboy134 (31. März 2012)

43 / Tomyboy134 / Intel SU2300@1,2ghz / 8GB  DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-2T / Mobile Intel 4 Series Express 4500HD@640mhz /


Uffbasse 13 steht neben mir und wollts wissen


----------



## Uffbasse13 (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

zu Mobile GPU-Ranking,

wäre glaube ich gut wenn man hier auch DirectX9 und 10 aufnehmen würde, da nicht alle Mobile-GPU`s DirectX-11 fähig sind. Alle in eine Rangliste.
Es wudren eigentlich seit knapp 2,5Jahren alle GPU`s lediglich upgegradet, bzw. teilweise nur umgelabelt.


----------



## Spinal (31. März 2012)

Das waere aber ungerecht, da bei DX10 kein Tesselation aktiviert ist. Also muesste man schon eineseperate Liste machen. Aber wenn da viele mitmachen, vielleicht lohnt sich dasja. Mal abwarten


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Bitte hier nur Ergebnisse posten, für alles andere gibt es den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html 

Das mit der 2. Rangliste für mobile GPU's mache ich, falls mehr Leute hier mitmachen. Dann würde ich die gleichen Einstellungen wie im mobile GPU-Benchmark verwenden, nur eben DirectX 9 bzw. DirectX 10 statt DirectX 11.

@tomyboy
Bitte an das Schema im Startpost achten und in Zukunft vollständige Screens mit CPU-Z, GPU-Z und den Benchmark-Einstellungen. Danke


----------



## Benie (31. März 2012)

Nochmal nen neuer Run. Lustig find ich diesmal hat der Unigine Benchmark meine GTX570 nicht erkannt und nur 256MB Grafikspeicher laut dem Bildschirmfoto 

1080p - 873 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 3.50GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | Link


----------



## smoGG (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So hier mein Ergebnis von meiner ersten OC-Session 

842 | smoGG | i5-2500K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 870/1740/2200 | Link


----------



## the.hai (31. März 2012)

the.hai | t9400 @ 2,53 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz 7-7-7-20 | 9800m GTS @ 600/799/1500 | 581

endlich mal wieder vorne dabei, nachdem das cf gespann ja immer weiter runtergedrückt wird 

wenn auch ohne tess....


----------



## Spinal (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Neues Update mit mehr Übertaktung:

1080p
846 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 825/1650/2005 |Link

720p
1319 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 825/1650/2005 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## Steffi 65 (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

165 / Steffi65 / Intel Core i5-450M @ 2,40GHz / 4GB DDR3-1066MHz 7-7-7-20-60-1T / GeForce 310M @ 606-790-1468 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (31. März 2012)

@Softy

kannst du aus dem "Ohne Wertung" nicht lieber ein "ohne DX11" machen?

ich benche nicht mit absicht ohne tess oder ähnlichem, so wie andere hier^^ die graka kanns nunmal einfach nicht. also vlt doch mehrere rankings für versch generationen^^


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

@steffi65

Den Anhang bitte nicht gezippt hochladen, und einen vollständigen Screenshot.

@the.hai
Ich kann noch eine 2. Rangliste für DirectX 9 machen, aber dann ist Feierabend  Die Settings werde ich später hinzufügen.


----------



## Steffi 65 (31. März 2012)

Bei mir ist auch kein Direct X11, sondern nur 10.1 möglich


----------



## ACDSee (31. März 2012)

Full-HD

782 | ACDSee | I7-2600K @ 4,0GHz | 8 GB @ 1333 CL 9-9-9 24 1T | GTX 570 @780/1900 | Link


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

So, jetzt gibbet eine DirectX9 Rangliste für Mobile GPU's. 

Und Deine Score füge ich gleich ein, ACDSee


----------



## Jolly91 (31. März 2012)

*1080p:* 676 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3910 Mhz | 6GB DDR2-920 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | Geforce GTX560 Ti @ 950/1900/2200 MHz 

*720p:* 1042 | Jolly91 | Q9550 @ 3910 MHz | 6GB DDR2-920 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | Geforce GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2200 Mhz


Das 1080p Resultat steht bereits in der Liste


----------



## Uffbasse13 (1. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So, hier mal mein Ergebnis mit DirectX-9 Setting.

688 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

Werde denke ich die Tage auch nochma schauen was zu machen ist den ich hab i-wie es Gefühl das ich nicht mehr lange auf Platz 1 bin


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Werde denke ich die Tage auch nochma schauen was zu machen ist den ich hab i-wie es Gefühl das ich nicht mehr lange auf Platz 1 bin


 
Meine neue Graka kommt bald


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Meine neue Graka kommt bald


 

Was für eine ?

Ich hab noch so einiges in der Hinterhand


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Für blabla ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html 

Mobile DirectX 9:

258 | Softy | Core i3-330M @2,13 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T |  Mobility Radeon HD5470 @750/800 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 2.  War ja klar  


***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

Kleines Update 720p 

2059 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 5100Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1270/1900MHz|Link


----------



## PitBull (1. April 2012)

1080P
1462 | Pitbull | 2600k @5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1265/1800| Link

720P
2029 | Pitbull | 2600k @5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1265/1800| Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> 1080P
> 1462 | Pitbull | 2600k @5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1265/1800| Link
> 
> 720P
> 2029 | Pitbull | 2600k @5,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus HD7970 @1265/1800| Link


 

Platz 1 in 1080p


----------



## PitBull (1. April 2012)

GPU ist das max bei einstellbaren 1,3v erreicht.
Ram sind die Stock 1,6v. bei 1,625v geht er noch auf 1840 aber nur über AB und da geht die GPU nur bis 1255 
Und die Karte wird gerade mal 42° warm. CPU genau das Selbe Temps voll OK nur die Spannung


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> GPU ist das max bei einstellbaren 1,3v erreicht.
> Ram sind die Stock 1,6v. bei 1,625v geht er noch auf 1840 aber nur über AB und da geht die GPU nur bis 1255
> Und die Karte wird gerade mal 42° warm. CPU genau das Selbe Temps voll OK nur die Spannung


 

Aber ich sags mal so: Freu dich nicht zu früh  Softy weiß was ich damit meine


----------



## ACDSee (1. April 2012)

Update: Es geht in Richtung GTX 580

Full-HD

864 | ACDSee | I7-2600K @ 4,0GHz | 8 GB @ 1333 CL 9-9-9 24 1T | GTX 570 @885/1770/2000 | Link


----------



## Benie (1. April 2012)

"Post gelöscht"

@ Spinal 
Danke das hatte ich glatt übersehen, denn ich hatte im Bench 8xAA nicht eingeschalten soorryy 
Muss die Tage nochmal nachbenchen die Scores kamen mir auch ungewöhlich hoch vor.
Kann ja mal passieren im Eifer des Gefechts 

Mfg. Benie


----------



## Spinal (1. April 2012)

Benie schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Benchsession durchlaufen und für ne GTX570 kein schlechtes Ergebnis
> Aber irgendwie erkennt der Unigine meine GTX570 nicht richtig, wie auch auf den Screenshoots zu sehen ist. Warum kann ich nicht sagen, aber die ersten 2 Durchläufe war sie noch im Bench-Fenster zu sehen
> Was mich mehr erstaunt, das der i7 @ 4,5Ghz den Score so hochzieht!
> 
> ...


 
Kann es sein das du 8xAA vergessen hast? Die Punkte sind auch etwas hoch :/

bye
Spinal


----------



## SpeedyV6 (1. April 2012)

**UPDATE**


*1080p*

781 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II X 4 955 @ 4,1GHz | 4GB DDR 2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | HD 6950@6970 @1028/1520 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*720p*

1062 | SpeedyV6 | Phenom II X 4 955 @ 4,16GHz | 4GB DDR 2-866MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | HD 6950@6970 @1027/1520 | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

@Pitbull
Glückwunsch zu Platz 1 


***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

Kleines Update 1080p 

1470 | streetjumper16 | Intel i7-2600k @ 4000Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD Radeon HD7970 @ 1260/1875MHz|Link

Und somit gehört Platz 1 wieder mir 
Sorry Pitbull ^^


----------



## killian464 (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei meine ersten Ergebnisse für 1080p. 

1185 | killian464 | Intel i5-2500k @ 4500 Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | 2mal AMD HD 6950 CrossfireX @ 810/1250MHz | *Link*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht ganz interessant für den einen oder anderen. Mein Rechner ist der von Gamestar in der Ausgabe 02/2012 getestete KomplettPC von Hardware4u (Gamers Dream Air 4.1x) .  Habe keine weiteren Veränderungen vorgenommen. Bis jetzt nur Windows installiert und Benchmarks laufen lassen.

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## killian464 (2. April 2012)

und 720p


 1615 | killian464 | Intel i5-2500k @ 4500 Mhz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | 2mal AMD HD 6950 CrossfireX @ 810/1250MHz | Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt alles ordnungsgemäß eingefügt. Danke für den Hinweis @Streejumper


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

killian464 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei meine ersten Ergebnisse für 1080p.
> 
> ...



Ich war mal so nett und habe für dich den Link eingefügt 
Nächstes Mal aber bitte selbst machen ^^

Bei 720p funktioniert der Anhang nicht deswegen konnte ich das nur bei 1080p machen!


----------



## Flightx (2. April 2012)

Ich werfe mein FullHD Ergebnis auch mal rein!

921  | Flightx  | Intel i5-750 @ 3500 Mhz  | 2x4GB DDR3 1400 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 570 @ 932/1864/ 2250 |


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

Flightx schrieb:


> Ich werfe mein FullHD Ergebnis auch mal rein!
> 
> 921  | Flightx  | Intel i5-750 @ 3500 Mhz  | 2x4GB DDR3 1400 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T  | GTX 570 @ 932/1864/ 2250 |*Link*


 

Habe auch deinen Link eingefügt! 

@ Softy

Hoffe das ist in Ordnung wenn ich hier ein wenig helfe


----------



## Gecekusu84 (2. April 2012)

I am BACK leute ich bin super glücklich aber die GTX 680 ist der burner habe zwar 488 euros gezahlt ja .....aber bereue keinen EURO......
und sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy streetjumper16 jetzt bist du wieder 2.  und das score kann sich echt sehen lassen 
 in 2 monaten kauf ich mir den zweiten muss mich noch gedulden ........

 Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4.013 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T |  GTX 680 @ _Gpu Clock 1318_ Memory 1627_ Turbo Bost 1371



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> I am BACK leute ich bin super glücklich aber die GTX 680 ist der burner habe zwar 488 euros gezahlt ja .....aber bereue keinen EURO......
> und sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy streetjumper16 jetzt bist du wieder 2.  und das score kann sich echt sehen lassen
> monaten kauf ich mir den zweiten muss mich noch gedulden ........
> 
> ...


 



Aber warte mal noch ab wenn ich meinen neuen Kühler habe 
Da lass ich meine Karte dann mit 1350Mhz durch rennen 

Bzw. ich belasse es jetzt erstma dabei  Meine Karte macht schon Macken


----------



## Gecekusu84 (2. April 2012)

meiner ist auch referenz  ich warte auch bis die von zalman rauskommen dan geehts ab man man man aber die karte rent muss mich dran gewöhnen mit settings von EVGA Precision X


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> I am BACK leute ich bin super glücklich aber die GTX 680 ist der burner habe zwar 488 euros gezahlt ja .....aber bereue keinen EURO......
> und sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy streetjumper16 jetzt bist du wieder 2.  und das score kann sich echt sehen lassen
> in 2 monaten kauf ich mir den zweiten muss mich noch gedulden ........
> 
> ...



wow was geht die 680 ab...das hätte ich nicht gedacht.........


----------



## Softy (2. April 2012)

*** Updates eingefügt ***

Das war jetzt das allerletzte Mal, dass ich nicht korrekt gepostete Scores in die Liste aufgenommen habe  In Zukunft werden diese ignoriert, so schwer ist das nicht, und mir ist das zu zeitaufwändig.

@Gecekusu84
GW zu Platz 1


----------



## Benie (2. April 2012)

Update:

1080p - 875 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4.50GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | Link

720p - 1360 | Benie | i7-2700k @ 4.50GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | Link


----------



## ACDSee (3. April 2012)

Update:

1080p

883 | ACDSee | i7-2600k @ 4.725GHz | 8GB DDR3-1340 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2050 | Link


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Das nächste Update gibt es dann so in einer guten Woche, ich bin mal gespannt, was sich bis dahin alles getan haben wird  Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## chaldera (7. April 2012)

Hallo ich wolde  auch mal meinen Heaven 3.0 benchmark hir bosten mein system ist 

i7 3960x gtx 680 16gb ddr3 usw usw usw   http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2853/46pzzthk_png.htm

http://http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2853/3y9nai8g_png.htm#​


----------



## chaldera (7. April 2012)

Hallo ich wolde  auch mal meinen Heaven 3.0 benchmark hir bosten mein system ist 

i7 3960x gtx 680 16gb ddr3 usw usw usw


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (7. April 2012)

Update

720P MultiGPU
3331 | Pitbull | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 CF @ 1100/1575| Link

1080P MultiGPU
2791 | Pitbull | i7-2600k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 CF @ 1250/1775| Link


----------



## chaldera (8. April 2012)

hallo ja natürlich besser  mit SLI kein wunder  ich werde mich melden sobald ich meine 2 gtx 680 habe und dan boste ich mal mein sli system  aber für singel gpu  fast 2000 punkten  ist es richtig nice zumal ich weter cpu gpu getacktet habe.


----------



## Spinal (8. April 2012)

Also, als erstes solltest du dein ergebnis so posten, wie es vorgegeben ist. Und ueberpruefe doch bitte nochmal die Einstellungen im Treiber, fast 2000 Punkte sind bei dem System sehr unwahrscheinlich, oder besser gesagt, unmöglich.

Bye
Spinal


----------



## Gecekusu84 (8. April 2012)

also ich bin auch in der meinung das du ihrgent was im treiber menü aus fehrsehen ausgeschalten ist weil zwischen i7 3960x und i7 2600k sind so in bench ca.200 punkte unter schied und nicht 6oo bis 800 soo dein sys. ist nicht schlecht aber deiner müsste besser wie meiner lauffen in bench aber doch nicht gelich so vielleicht 200 oder 300 nicht mehr instaliere mall alle treiber neu und schau in treiber menü nach in NVIDIA einstellungen und beim  posten könntest du besser


----------



## felix-mgh (8. April 2012)

Täusche ich mich oder müsste bei Heaven 1080P die CPU eigentlich relativ unwichtig sein?? Zb solang man einen i5 i7 hat müsste doch egal sein ob 3 oder 4 GHz da GPU limitiert (natürlich außer sli)


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2012)

felix-mgh schrieb:
			
		

> Täusche ich mich oder müsste bei Heaven 1080P die CPU eigentlich relativ unwichtig sein?? Zb solang man einen i5 i7 hat müsste doch egal sein ob 3 oder 4 GHz da GPU limitiert (natürlich außer sli)



So ist es. Die CPU spielt in dem Fall praktisch keine große Rolle.


----------



## Spinal (8. April 2012)

Also mein 3930k taktet sich stellenweise sogar auf 1200 MHz runter. Auch an der Ergebnistabelle sieht man, dass sie praktisch nur nach Grafikkarten sortiert ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## felix-mgh (8. April 2012)

ok THX


----------



## tomyboy134 (8. April 2012)

1080p

772 | tomyboy134 | Q9550 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR2-988 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | Nvidia GTX 570 @ 770/1000 |

720p

1154 | tomyboy134 | Q9550 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR2-988 CL 5-5-5-18-2T | Nvidia GTX 570 @ 770/1000 |


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2012)

979 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 @ 3,375GHz | 8GB DDR3-1666 CL-6-9-6-24-2T | Geforce GTX 560 TI @ 1003/2006/2004 | Link


----------



## Gecekusu84 (8. April 2012)

hi an alle die denken cpu spielt keine rolle nacklar spielt cpu ne rolle ..... ok heaven bench.... testet zwar nicht dein cpu bench aber wenn du einen guten cpu hast ja und gut ausgelichen ist mit graka und rest dann hat dein graka auch viel luft im klartext zum beispiel.. schlechte cpu bremmst graka oder anders rum schlechte graka bremmst cpu .... jetzt wie weit das auf denn bench auswirk kann keiner so sagen weil das hängt auch an meinboard und ram auch ab ich hatte früher asus p7p55 d-pro dann habe ich mir den asus maximus formula geholt sihe da leistungs index cpu statt 7.7 gleich 7.8 mit gleicher takt ramm alles gleich graka auch ich mein ist meine meinung wenn ich falsch liege sagt mir


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. April 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> hi an alle die denken cpu spielt keine rolle nacklar spielt cpu ne rolle ..... ok heaven bench.... testet zwar nicht dein cpu bench aber wenn du einen guten cpu hast ja und gut ausgelichen ist mit graka und rest dann hat dein graka auch viel luft im klartext zum beispiel.. schlechte cpu bremmst graka oder anders rum schlechte graka bremmst cpu .... jetzt wie weit das auf denn bench auswirk kann keiner so sagen weil das hängt auch an meinboard und ram auch ab ich hatte früher asus p7p55 d-pro dann habe ich mir den asus maximus formula geholt sihe da leistungs index cpu statt 7.7 gleich 7.8 mit gleicher takt ramm alles gleich graka auch ich mein ist meine meinung wenn ich falsch liege sagt mir


 

Is klar das ein 2600k da auch mehr bringt als ein oller 2 Kern, aber  der Takt spielt keine Rolle...
Nich umsonst benche ich hier mit 4GHz da es keinen Punkt mehr gibt ob 5,1Ghz oder sogar 3,4GHz!


----------



## SirOli (9. April 2012)

Heaven 3.0 Single GPU

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link* 

1608 | SirOli | I7-3960X @ 5,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-12-31-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1400/1800 | Bild: 1400_1800_1900_1080y5kao.jpg - abload.de

GPU-Z Valid.: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation ukfx9
HeavenScreen: http://www.abload.de/img/00021ydjat.jpg 


Heaven 3.0 Multi GPU

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link* 

3105 | SirOli | I7-3960X @ 5,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-12-31-1T | 2*Radeon HD 7970 @ 1366/1800 | Bild: 1366cf_1800_1900_1080jwk9g.jpg - abload.de

GPU-Z Valid.: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 6arny
HeavenScreen: http://www.abload.de/img/000237lkl4.jpg


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. April 2012)

YES GTX680 geschlagen


----------



## L3stat (9. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> YES GTX680 geschlagen


 Jetzt taut das Ego wieder auf


----------



## Pyrodactil (9. April 2012)

1080p

1001 | Pyrodactil | QX9650 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24-2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p

1523 | Pyrodactil | QX9650 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24-2T | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (9. April 2012)

720p: NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,4-4,0 GHz (Turbo) | 16 GB DDR3-1296 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560 Ti @ 925/1850/4308 | 1000


----------



## Gecekusu84 (9. April 2012)

hi leute ich hoffe bald kommen noch die custom kühler noch raus dann geht die post ab .... und genau noch bios edit geht bald bestimmt dan  kommen recorde
  hier mall neues update gtx 680 ist nicht geschlagen NvIdIA FoREvEr... 

1080p

  1685 | Gecekusu84 | i7 875K @ 4.031 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | GTX 680 @ 1356 / 1722 / 1409   Bild: gtx680135617221409f1uey.png - abload.de


----------



## chaldera (10. April 2012)

hallo schau mal  meine screans an da sist du das ich alles auf high end gestellt habe  also was ist da bitte schön unmöglich?


----------



## chaldera (10. April 2012)

hallo  ich habe alles in heaven auf max gestellt  mehr geht nicht  sihe bilder meine treiber arbeiten ordnungsgemäß habe noch mal nen blick darauf geworfen und ja sry bin neu hir in forum und weiß noch immer noch ncht wie mann die bilder ordnungsgemäß postet


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Wie kommt denn der erste Platz der single GPU Liste zustande?

Ich komme mit meiner GTX 680 @ 1304 Mhz auf grade mal AVG 53,7 FPS

Dabei läuft meine CPU auf 4,2 Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also irgendwas haut da nicht hin, da wurde wohl Treiberseitig oder mit Photoshop gemogelt?


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn der erste Platz der single GPU Liste zustande?
> 
> Ich komme mit meiner GTX 680 @ 1304 Mhz auf grade mal AVG 53,7 FPS
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann langsamer als eine 7950. Kann natürlich sein, aber vielleicht haut ja auch bei dir was nicht hin. Mal davon abgesehen, dass du nicht entsprechend der Norm hier geuploaded hast. Würde andere nicht gleich als Betrüger bezeichnen, echt nicht nett...


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Mein Bild soll erstmal noch kein Eintrag sein.
Die 7000er Serie von Ati hat nunmal mehr Tesselationleistung von daher kann das gut hinkommen das selbst eine 7950 an meinen Wert rankommt. Ich habe meinen Wert im Luxx verglichen und das kommt ungefähr hin für eine GTX 680 mit dem Takt.

Es ist aber schon seltsam das die Ati Karten im Heaven normalerweise davonziehen und nun taucht auf einmal eine super GTX 680 auf...


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Mein Bild soll erstmal noch kein Eintrag sein.
> Die 7000er Serie von Ati hat nunmal mehr Tesselationleistung von daher kann das gut hinkommen das selbst eine 7950 an meinen Wert rankommt. Ich habe meinen Wert im Luxx verglichen und das kommt ungefähr hin für eine GTX 680 mit dem Takt.
> 
> Es ist aber schon seltsam das die Ati Karten im Heaven normalerweise davonziehen und nun taucht auf einmal eine super GTX 680 auf...


 Hä? Seit wann hat die 7k Serie mehr Tesselationsleistung? Gerade mit viel Tesselation sticht doch die GTX680 hervor? Verstehe auch nicht, wo AMD Karten in Heaven normalerweise davonziehen, verwechselst du das nicht mit dem Metro Benchmark?


----------



## Spinal (11. April 2012)

Also im PCGH Test war eine Stock 7970 20% langsamer als eine GTX 680 im Unigine Heaven Benchmark. Als Bemerkung steht unter dem Bild "in Sachen Tesselationsleistung schlägt die GTX 680 die alte Generation deutlich und liegt auch mit Abstand vor der Radeon HD 7970".
Das gehört allerdings eher in den Diskussionsthread. Ich denke nicht das Gecekusu gschummelt hat.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt im Luxx die Punktzahlen von mehreren Usern und alle liegen so um 1300, decken sich also mit meinem Ergebnis.
Ich würde also gerne wissen was Gecekusu anders gemacht hat damit er fast 10 FPS AVG mehr hat zumal er nur ein paar Mhz mehr Takt auf der Karte anliegen hatte.

An dem i7 875k kann es nicht liegen, denn die neuen CPUs haben alle etwas mehr leistung pro Mhz zudem ist der Einfluss der CPU nicht so groß


----------



## L3stat (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt im Luxx die Punktzahlen von mehreren Usern und alle liegen so um 1300, decken sich also mit meinem Ergebnis.
> Ich würde also gerne wissen was Gecekusu anders gemacht hat damit er fast 10 FPS AVG mehr hat zumal er nur ein paar Mhz mehr Takt auf der Karte anliegen hatte.
> 
> An dem i7 875k kann es nicht liegen, denn die neuen CPUs haben alle etwas mehr leistung pro Mhz zudem ist der Einfluss der CPU nicht so groß


 Naja allein wenn sein Chip gut geht kann das der Punkt sein.Die Werte im Treiber kann man bei einer GTX 680 sowieso nicht für bare Münze nehmen weil die TDP grenze den Takt bestimmt.Es wurde auch in mehreren Tests darauf hingewiesen das durch den Turbo sich da nicht die gleichen Werte ergeben wie man sie erwartet mit einer bleibenden Taktfrequenz.Und die HD 7k´s kommen bei starker Tessalation nicht mit,gab da auch nen entsprechenden Graphen in der Print.
Aber genug OT


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Ja das mit der TDP Grenze ist schon klar, ich hatte während des gesamten Benchmarks den Takt eingeblendet und bin dauerhaft bei 1304 mhz geblieben, aber ich sehe grade das die Karte von Gecekusu ja mit Turbo bei 1409 Mhz läuft, also kann das eventuell doch hinkommen.
Anderseits gibt es so im Treiber noch möglichkeiten mehr FPS rauszukitzeln indem man irgendwelche LOD werte im Treiber ändert oder ganz einfach einstellungen global begrenzt.

Ich setzt mich heute abend mal ran und guck ob ich noch was optimieren kann


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nochmal gpu-z genauer angeschaut

Meine Karte macht ein + von 185 Mhz, das entspricht in gpu-z 1191 MHz Grundtakt der Turbo geht nochmal 60 Mhz höher als in gpu-z angezeigt was mich auf 1304 Mhz in Heaven bringt, also so wie es im Heaven Screen angezeigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte von Gecekusu macht laut seinem letzten Screen ein + von 350 Mhz, was zu seinem GPU-z Screen führt. Das heißt unter Last in Heaven dürften 1469 Mhz anliegen. Mit dem EVGA Tool kann man sich das Ganze total leicht direkt anzeigen lassen. Würde mich also über einen Screen oder besser ein Video freuen was die 1469 Mhz mal in Aktion zeigt. Weil das wäre bis dato die beste Luftgekühlte GTX 680 Karte die unterwegs ist  Hätte Gecekusu den Takt aber wirklich anliegen gehabt wüsste er das noch der Turbo drauf kommt...
Ansonsten kann man den gpu-z screen natürlich auch ganz einfach fälschen indem man einen hohen Takt anlegt die Karte aber nicht belastet  Aber ich unterstelle erstmal nichts bis ich den Screen habe 

EDIT:

So bitte den Screen vom tollen Gecekusu entfernen, man kommt locker auf die Punktzahl wenn man im Benchmark die Hebel für Tesselation alle nach unten regelt. Im endscreen zeigt es das aber nicht an!
Seltsam das die min und maxframes in meinem Fakescreen den von Gecekusu so ähnlich sind!? Woran könnte das wohl liegen? Etwa an seiner Superkarte die sich mal locker doppelt so viel anheben lässt wie normale Karten? Wohl kaum, denn nichtmal wenn der Takt wirklich anliegen würde würde das die Punktzahl ergeben.

Echt schade das manche sowas nötig haben und damit anderen die hier ehrlich benchen die Laune versauen...

Achso hier noch mein superscreen...Karte ist während des Tests mit ganzen 1,25Ghz gelaufen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L3stat (11. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html
Da gehört das hin wenn überhaupt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> So bitte den Screen vom tollen Gecekusu entfernen, man kommt locker auf die Punktzahl wenn man im Benchmark die Hebel für Tesselation alle nach unten regelt. Im endscreen zeigt es das aber nicht an!
> Seltsam das die min und maxframes in meinem Fakescreen den von Gecekusu so ähnlich sind!? Woran könnte das wohl liegen? Etwa an seiner Superkarte die sich mal locker doppelt so viel anheben lässt wie normale Karten? Wohl kaum, denn nichtmal wenn der Takt wirklich anliegen würde würde das die Punktzahl ergeben.
> 
> Echt schade das manche sowas nötig haben und damit anderen die hier ehrlich benchen die Laune versauen...
> ...



 Man regelt es im Benchmark runter und derselbe zeigt trotzdem Extreme an? Das finde ich schon merkwürdig. Wenn das stimmen sollte, wär das natürlich richtig peinlich. Zu schade, dass es nicht noch mehr 680-User gibt, dann könnte man kontrollieren. In den Benchmarks, die ich gesehen habe, lag die 680 nämlich mit steigender Tesselation immer weiter vor der 7970 und das würde sich mit dem Ergebnis hier eigentlich decken.


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt die Werte von 5 anderen Personen welche sich alle um 1,3Ghz befinden und alle decken sich in etwa mit meinem Ergebnis.
Solange die 7970 und die GTX 680 in gleichen Maßen hochgetaktet werden mag das mit dem Vorsprung der 680 noch hinkommen, aber die 7970 besitzt deutlich mehr Taktpotential, deswegen zieht die Karte dann irgendwann zumindest in Heaven davon.


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt die Werte von 5 anderen Personen welche sich alle um 1,3Ghz befinden und alle decken sich in etwa mit meinem Ergebnis.
> Solange die 7970 und die GTX 680 in gleichen Maßen hochgetaktet werden mag das mit dem Vorsprung der 680 noch hinkommen, aber die 7970 besitzt deutlich mehr Taktpotential, deswegen zieht die Karte dann irgendwann zumindest in Heaven davon.



 Ich würde sagen abwarten und Tee trinken, so wie ich das bisher gesehen habe, kommen 680 und 7970 etwa auf das gleiche OC-Niveau, außerdem spielen auch andere Umstände wie z.B. alte Treiber, andere Einstellungen, Qualität der Karten, Hintergrundprozesse usw. rein. Für sichere Aussagen müssten deine 5 Personen ihre Ergebnisse mal mit diesen Testbedingungen hier bestätigen, idealerweise noch ein paar mehr bencher. Und im Hardwareluxxforum habe ich keine 5 Leute gefunden, die dein Ergebnis bestätigt haben (Hab jetzt aber auch nicht gründlich gesucht, kannst ja mal Links PMen die das zeigen)
Mich interessiert das Ganze jetzt schon.
Und zur der OT-Geschichte: Die Diskussion hat jetzt schlechterdings hier begonnen, mag das mal ein Mod verschieben?

Edit: Und nen Beweis dafür, dass die 7970 deutlich taktfreudiger ist, würd ich auch gern haben


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Mhh ich bin die ganze Zeit von einem Grundtakt von 900 Mhz bei der 7970 ausgegangen, aber die hat ja auch bereits 1010 Mhz...Ok dann nehme ich das zurück. 
Bzgl der Punktzahl in Heaven schau mal im Luxx in den GTX 680 Thread, da haben schon einige ihre Ergebnisse gepostet.

Hab mein Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt, bei mir ist also nichts mehr mit Treiberleichen oder ähnlichem. Glaubt mir doch einfach das die Ergebnisse gefälscht sind und dann auch noch ziemlich schlecht (mit der Behauptung das die Karte 1350 Mhz Basistakt macht -,-)


----------



## Gecekusu84 (11. April 2012)

hi an alle was geht hier ab....... an Braineater ich soll fälchen wieso so etwas brauchst du mir nicht unter stellen ich brauche so etwas nicht mall die karte geht so oder so ab ja weder in nvidia steuerrung weder mit was anderem da muss was bei dir und bei deinem kumpels nicht richtig klappen und die karte ist bei mir getakktet und habe als system noch ssd wo heaven instaliert ist ja also aber wenn du sagst das bei vielen das so ist ja von potenzial dan bin ich vielleicht eine aus nahme graka ist von evga also das nervt langsam das du behauptest das ich hier schumle du und deine kumpels haben vielleicht schlechten CHIP erwischt könnte ja auch sein


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Mhh ich bin die ganze Zeit von einem Grundtakt von 900 Mhz bei der 7970 ausgegangen, aber die hat ja auch bereits 1010 Mhz...Ok dann nehme ich das zurück.
> Bzgl der Punktzahl in Heaven schau mal im Luxx in den GTX 680 Thread, da haben schon einige ihre Ergebnisse gepostet.
> 
> Hab mein Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt, bei mir ist also nichts mehr mit Treiberleichen oder ähnlichem. Glaubt mir doch einfach das die Ergebnisse gefälscht sind und dann auch noch ziemlich schlecht (mit der Behauptung das die Karte 1350 Mhz Basistakt macht -,-)


 
Ja, kann gut sein dass er das Bild gefaked hat, ohne Frage. Aber jetzt mal ohne Mist: Entsprechende OC-Ergebnisse bleiben im dortigen Forum aus, ich finde nur einen Einzigen der sowas wie "jo, kommt in etwa hin" antwortet, ich fürchte jetzt hilft erstmal nur warten bis mehr Ergebnisse auftauchen...

Edit: Gecekusu84, magst du dich nicht mal um ne halbwegs ordentliche Rechtschreibung bemühen? Deine Beiträge sind echt schwer zu lesen


----------



## Gecekusu84 (11. April 2012)

Also leute ich fake hier nicht ja um das klar zustellen .... habe auf ssd heaven bench installiert villeicht deswegen so viele punkte ich wen ihr mich nicht inder rang liste haben wollt dan sagt softy sobald er da ist soll mich löchen


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

ohh man genau, weil eine ssd auch frames bringt...dann lass bitte heaven live laufen und macht davon einen Screen wie das ganze mit über 1,4ghz GPU takt läuft( so wie in in meinem screen zwei seiten weiter vorne). Oder noch besser mach einen kompletten Run und poste zum schluss so einen screen wie meinen, da sieht man dann auch ob mit tesselation geschummelt wurde 

Aber wie gesagt,in dem sehr sehr seltenen fall das deine karte den Takt wirklich mitmacht kommt dabei nicht die Punktzahl raus  , denn von Stock Takt auf 1,2 Ghz steigen die AVG Frames um 2-3 wenn du nun nochmal 200 Mhz und ein bissl RAM OC dazurechnest bist du bei ca 6-10 Fps mehr als eine Stock 680, also immer noch bei deutlich unter deinem Wert! Es sei denn deine Karte ist ausversehen mit 1,6-1,7Ghz gelaufen, kann ja mal vorkommen -,-...mehr Takt wird bei dir nicht mehr LEistung als bei anderen Leuten bringen.


Wieso hast du eigentlich nicht deine GTX 470 Wunderkarte die jede GTX 680 mit leichtem OC in den Schatten stellt abgegeben?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-26.html#post4070574

Echt lächerlich der Typ, das das keinem aufgefallen ist -,-

@FrozenLayer

Was willst du da auf mehr Ergebnisse warten, ich hab doch in meinem Screen schön dargestellt wie man auf den gefakten Wert kommt, da sein Ergebnis noch niedriger ist wird die Karte auch mit weniger Takt laufen...


----------



## L3stat (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> ohh man genau, weil eine ssd auch frames bringt...dann lass bitte heaven live laufen und macht davon einen Screen wie das ganze mit über 1,4ghz GPU takt läuft( so wie in in meinem screen zwei seiten weiter vorne). Oder noch besser mach einen kompletten Run und poste zum schluss so einen screen wie meinen, da sieht man dann auch ob mit tesselation geschummelt wurde
> 
> Aber wie gesagt,in dem sehr sehr seltenen fall das deine karte den Takt wirklich mitmacht kommt dabei nicht die Punktzahl raus  , denn von Stock Takt auf 1,2 Ghz steigen die AVG Frames um 2-3 wenn du nun nochmal 200 Mhz und ein bissl RAM OC dazurechnest bist du bei ca 6-10 Fps mehr als eine Stock 680, also immer noch bei deutlich unter deinem Wert! Es sei denn deine Karte ist ausversehen mit 1,6-1,7Ghz gelaufen, kann ja mal vorkommen -,-...mehr Takt wird bei dir nicht mehr LEistung als bei anderen Leuten bringen.
> 
> ...


 Alter Schwede...
Also 1.mal meine GTX 680 schafft in Heaven@ Stock fast 1200Punkte
wenn man jetzt mal dazurechnet das die Taktraten um über 300MHZ Core und fast 200 Ram hochgeschraubt werden landet man ohne Probleme auf über 1600 Punkten.Dein Ergebnis war weit höher mit niedrigeren Werten etc also mal gar nicht vergleichbar....Und zum tausensten Mal das ist der Ergebnisthread nicht der zum diskutieren.
Und deine ominöse Anschuldigungen basieren einfach nur auf deinen Behauptungen.Im Luxx hat dir EINE Person geantwortet und da auch nix mit Screen etc also der einzige der hier ein Interesse am faken zu haben scheint ist wohl nicht *Gecekusu84*


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

ohhh man dann glaubt halt den tollen fake screens...ich versprechs euch das die 1600 Punkte nicht unter normalen einstellungen fallen und das zz keine gtx 680 mehr als 1400 mhz @ luft macht aber naja...glaubt halt an wunder ssds die die frames erhöhen und von mir aus auch an den osterhasen...


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> ohhh man dann glaubt halt den tollen fake screens...ich versprechs euch das die 1600 Punkte nicht unter normalen einstellungen fallen und das zz keine gtx 680 mehr als 1400 mhz @ luft macht aber naja...glaubt halt an wunder ssds die die frames erhöhen und von mir aus auch an den osterhasen...


 
Nich böse sein aber ich finde es merkwürdig, wenn die 680 wirklich derart schlecht abschneidet, wenn es viele Quellen gibt, die eben das Gegenteil sagen. Hab hier gerade nach etwas googlen wieder zu hardwareluxx gefunden, wo jemand wohl ein userreview gemacht hat mit verschiedenen Settings:

[User-Review] GTX 680 vs 7970 / GTX 680 vs 580 -OC Update-

Hier steht die GTX besser da in Heaven unter Extreme Tesselation (wenn es denn nicht auch gefaked ist)

Hätte schon gerne mindestens soviele Leute mit der 680 wie hier in der Liste mit 7970 unterwegs sind...

Falls ich nicht durchsehe, bitte berichtigen ^^


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

wie gesagt glaubt eurem Faketroll, solange ich keinen screen sehe wo die 1,4xx ghz live in heaven laufen glaube ich garnichts. Schon garnicht so einen offensichtlich gefakten Mist

Und das Ergebnis war bestimmt höher weil er den ganzen Spaß in Standardsettings laufen lassen hat...


Bei seinem GTX 470 ergebnis waren auch alle skeptisch als die Punkte in höherer Auflösung aufeinmal auch höher waren als in niedriger AUflösung. Aber da war ja vor ein paar Tagen noch der böse Treiber schuld der alles total schnell gemacht hat...wers glaubt.


Aber wie bereits gesagt wenn ich einen Screen bekomme auf dem man sieht das die 1,4xx Ghz auf seiner Karte wirklich laufen, dann nehme ich alles zurück und entschuldige mich. Allerdings wird so ein Screen wohl niemals kommen da bestimmt wieder was dazwischen kommt wie ein böser treiber der OC nichtmehr zulässt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> wie gesagt glaubt eurem Faketroll, solange ich keinen screen sehe wo die 1,4xx ghz live in heaven laufen glaube ich garnichts. Schon garnicht so einen offensichtlich gefakten Mist


 
Und wie siehts mit meinem Link aus? Das waren 2 Grafikkarten im selben PC, exakt gleiche Bedingungen. Bist du da nich auch schon drüber gestolpert?


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Ja bin ich...aber da steht nichts zu den Settings, hab auch schon angefragt.


----------



## Softy (11. April 2012)

So, ich bin wieder im Lande, als erstes bitte die Diskussion hier fortsetzen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html

Die min. und max. fps sind bei *Gecekusu84* zwar etwas auffällig, aber ich würde ihm da jetzt vorerst kein Gefake unterstellen. In den nächsten Tagen werden sicherlich noch mehrere GTX680's hier eintrudeln, dann kann man die Ergebnisse, insb. die min. und max. fps vergleichen, ob es da krasse Unterschiede geben wird.

Die Liste werde ich heute abend aktualisieren.


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

naja dann wartet halt auf ein paar Ergebnisse...

ich warte auf meinen Beweisscreen mit den 1,4xx Ghz GPU Takt


----------



## Gecekusu84 (11. April 2012)

braineater  wisch deine tränen  du wirst es bald merken das ich kein faker bin bald kommen dan die 680´ger du bist unter meiner niveau daher möchte ich nicht mit dir ....DEINE problem diskutieren


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> braineater  wisch deine tränen  du wirst es bald merken das ich kein faker bin bald kommen dan die 680´ger du bist unter meiner niveau daher möchte ich nicht mit dir ....DEINE problem diskutieren


 OT:

Kannst du dich bitte ordentlich ausdrücken? Keine Zeichensetzung und Groß/Kleinschreibung sieht einfach nicht aus und liest sich noch mieser.


----------



## Gecekusu84 (11. April 2012)

und Softy wenn du willst kannst mich von der liste löchen auf so einen theater hab ich kein zeit ich BIN KEIN FAKER ..... bald werden paar leute überrascht sein ...... sorry leute ich wollte nicht das es so zum kindergarten wirt sorry


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Wie gesagt,* ich entschuldige mich bei dir, wenn* du mir einen screen machst wo man oben in der Ecke den real anliegenden Takt sieht. Sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn die karte einen kompletten HEaven run durchhält.

Und bitte nehm ein paar Nachhilfestunden in Deutsch...


----------



## Gecekusu84 (11. April 2012)

Du musst dich nicht bei mir entschuldigen ? 

Ich muss dir auch nichst beweisen daher , ist mir auch WURST was du denkst


----------



## Softy (11. April 2012)

Der Score wird vorerst mit aufgenommen, falls sich krasse Abweichungen zu anderen GTX680's ergeben sollten, werde ich den Score wieder rausnehmen. Und jetzt bitte Ende mit OT, bzw. bitte den Diskussionsthread benutzen. Dafür ist er schließlich da.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> braineater  wisch deine tränen  du wirst es bald merken das ich kein faker bin bald kommen dan die 680´ger du bist unter meiner niveau daher möchte ich nicht mit dir ....DEINE problem diskutieren


 
Kannst du deine CPU auf Standard Takt setzen und den Benchmark dann noch mal durchlaufen lassen -- mit den gleichen Einstellungen bei der GPU?


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

Gecekusu84 schrieb:


> Du musst dich nicht bei mir entschuldigen ?
> 
> Ich muss dir auch nichst beweisen daher , ist mir auch WURST was du denkst


 
Woher wusste ich das?



Hier ist mal ein Review zu 680 mit Heaven 3.0
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680: TXAA, Adaptive VSYNC, GPU Boost, Benchmarks, Power Consumption (New Slides) - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com

Der Score deckt sich zu 100% mit meinen Werte @ Stock Takt...
gut das wars jetzt hier auch mit diskusion. Werd dann mein Ergebnis mal posten irgendwann


----------



## dereinzug (11. April 2012)

1322 | dereinzug | Core I7-980x @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1606 CL 7-8-7-20-1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1153/1707 | Link

Das sind die Taktraten laut GPU-Z.
Während der Bench lief zeigte Precision einen GPU-Takt von 1247 MHz an.

ciao Tom


----------



## SirOli (11. April 2012)

SirOli schrieb:


> Heaven 3.0 Single GPU
> *Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*
> 1608 | SirOli | I7-3960X @ 5,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-12-31-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1400/1800 | Bild: 1400_1800_1900_1080y5kao.jpg - abload.de[/URL]
> GPU-Z Valid.: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation ukfx9[/URL]
> HeavenScreen: http://www.abload.de/img/00021ydjat.jpg


 
Hier noch mal ein Screen mit 1*7970@1410/1825

+10MhzGpu und +25Mhz Speicher bringen nur noch 1 Punkt und 0,1 Frame im Durchschnitt 

1609 | SirOli | I7-3960X @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-12-31-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1410/1825 | Bild: Heaven 3.0 @ 1410_1825_1900_1080 http://www.abload.de/img/000351hu46.jpg

GPU-Z Validierung techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation u47nv

Screen: http://www.abload.de/img/1410_1825_1900_1080ynipf.jpg

Post ist nur zum Vergleich Takt zu Punktsteigerung


----------



## Braineater (11. April 2012)

So die ersten Werte trudeln ein:

[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 + FAQ & OC-Benches - bei Fragen erste Seite lesen - Seite 95

[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 + FAQ & OC-Benches - bei Fragen erste Seite lesen - Seite 95

sieht schlecht aus für Gecekusu84


----------



## Softy (11. April 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Den strittigen Wert von Gecekusu84 lasse ich erstmal raus, bis noch ein paar GTX680-Werte hier auftauchen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> ***Updates eingefügt***
> 
> Den strittigen Wert von Gecekusu84 lasse ich erstmal raus, bis noch ein paar GTX680-Werte hier auftauchen.



@softy

Im single ranking haste dich versehen...platz 18 von pcghgs das ist 720 p .....so schnell ist keine 560ti


----------



## Softy (11. April 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @softy
> 
> Im single ranking haste dich versehen...platz 18 von pcghgs das ist 720 p .....so schnell ist keine 560ti



Danke, ich korrigiere es gleich


----------



## DrDave (12. April 2012)

UPDATE, jetzt sollte es aber passen

421 | DrDave | P8400@2,26Ghz | 2GB DDR2-667 CL 5-5-5-15-2T | Geforce 9600M GT  @ 650/1040 | Link

Podiumsplatz yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> 503 | DrDave | P8400@2,26Ghz | 2GB DDR2-667 CL 5-5-5-15-2T | Geforce 9600M GT  @ 650/1040 | Link
> 
> Podiumsplatz yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



Du hast leider ohne 4x AA gebencht, daher kann ich den Score nicht mit aufnehmen.


----------



## PitBull (14. April 2012)

1476 | Pitbull | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1325/1775|Link


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2012)

*Mobile Rangliste DX11*

182 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i5- 430m | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-6-6-16-1T | Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mobile Rangliste DX9*

470 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i5- 430m | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-6-6-16-1T | Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5650


*Full HD*

935 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i7 2600K @ 4,9GHz | 2x4GB DDR3 1600 CL 8-8-8-21-1T | Gainward GTX 570 Phantom @ 1,15V @ 945/ 1890/ 2230MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Glückwunsch zu den ganzen Podiumsplätzen  

*** Updates eingefügt ***


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den ganzen Podiumsplätzen


 
Wenn's an mich gerichtet war, Dankeschön  ich geb's dann gleich an mein Läppi weiter


----------



## ACDSee (15. April 2012)

Update:

1080p

894 | ACDSee | i7-2600k @ 4.70GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27-2T | GTX 570 @ 915/1830/2060 | Link


----------



## PitBull (15. April 2012)

Der eine Punkt wollte einfach nicht 

1499 | Pitbull | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1335/1900|Link

2067 | Pitbull | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1335/1900|Link


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. April 2012)

So ich will auch mal

1080p

943 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1533 CL 7-7-7-24-2T | Nvidia EVGA GTX 570 @ 925/2400 |

update 
972 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1533 CL 7-7-7-24-2T | Nvidia EVGA GTX 570 @ 960/2400 |

update 2
988 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1533 CL 7-7-7-24-2T | Nvidia EVGA GTX 570 @ 980/2425 |Link


----------



## kelevra (15. April 2012)

FullHD

975 | kelevra | i5-2500k @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DD3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | nVidia GTX 580 3GB @ 900/1800/2010 1.025V | Link


----------



## hysterix (15. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Denn will ich auch mal mein Ergebniss posten 
1108 Points
System siehe Sig, inkl OC der Graka 
DirectX11 getestet
http://www.bilderload.com/daten/benchDS1N3.jpg
http://www.bilderload.com/daten/cpuBSNYT.jpg

Und DirectX9 getestet
1684 Points
http://www.bilderload.com/daten/bench232VH9.jpg
Systemeinstellungen die gleichen wie beim DirectX 11 Test

Und DirectX 11 in Full HD wie bei den Desktop PCs^^
423 Points
http://www.bilderload.com/daten/ggg5HBC0.jpg


  Alle 3 Tests wurden mit GPU: 730 MHZ und MEM: 1800 MHZ gemacht

Notebook Hardware siehe Signatur


----------



## Spinal (15. April 2012)

Poste es bitte so, wie softy vorgibt, sonst bringt es nix


----------



## hysterix (15. April 2012)

Hab ich ja getan keine Ahnung wie die kleinen Fotos angezeigt werden, aber es ist ja alles ersichtlich .



Spinal schrieb:


> Poste es bitte so, wie softy vorgibt, sonst bringt es nix


----------



## Softy (15. April 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

@hysterix
Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## Spinal (15. April 2012)

Schau doch nochmal bei den Anderen. Halte dich genau ans schema. Es geht nicht darum das alle Infos vorhanden sind, sondern das Softy möglichst wenig Arbeit beim einfügen hat.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Hab ich ja getan keine Ahnung wie die kleinen Fotos angezeigt werden, aber es ist ja alles ersichtlich .


 
Benutze einfach die Upload Funktion für Fotos des Forums und keinen externen Uploader dann wird das was.


----------



## hysterix (15. April 2012)

Ich stell es nochmal neu ein irgendwie klappt das nicht so wie ich das will
Was das fürn scheiß wieso zeigt er alle 3 Screens an


----------



## Braineater (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran das im vorgegebenen Shema zu posten?



> Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. April 2012)

Mobile-DX11:

424 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | NVidia GT555M @ 590/900/1180 | Link

True-Evil-Update :

Mobile-DX9:

666 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | NVidia GT555M @ 590/900/1180 | Link


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

Notebook Bench
Mobile GPU:

DX11:
*
1118 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 740/1000 | *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DX9:

*1857 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 740/1000 |* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

Da bin ich ja mit OC ganz knapp an der HD6990m mit meiner GTX570m und 1108 Points 

Aber bei dem DirectX9 Test haste Tesselation disabled, mußte auf normal machen.



thomson2010 schrieb:


> Notebook Bench
> Mobile GPU:
> 
> DX11:
> ...


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mit OC ganz knapp an der HD6990m mit meiner GTX570m und 1108 Points


 
Scheint ganz so 
Ich werde es nochmal laufen lassen, aber viel wird sich bestimmt nicht tun. Ein bisschen Vorsprung reicht ja


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

So nochmal neuen Test gemacht und siehe da noch mehr Points 
DirectX11 Test

  1129| Hysterix | CPU @ Standart | Ram @665 MHZ 9 9 9 24 2T | Geforce  GTX570m @ GPU 740 MHZ MEM 1800 MHZ |                       




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DirectX 9 Test folgt noch heute Nachmittag


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

Also ich hab nochmal neu gebencht und siehe da 1129 Points nu is dein Vorsprung weg ^^



thomson2010 schrieb:


> Scheint ganz so
> Ich werde es nochmal laufen lassen, aber viel wird sich bestimmt nicht tun. Ein bisschen Vorsprung reicht ja


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

2ter Versuch
Notebook Bench
Mobile GPU:

DX11:
*
1118 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 740/1000 | *Link


DX9:

*1857 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 740/1000** | *Link


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

Bin trotzdem über dir ^^



thomson2010 schrieb:


> 2ter Versuch
> Notebook Bench
> Mobile GPU:
> 
> ...


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Aber bei dem DirectX9 Test haste Tesselation disabled, mußte auf normal machen.


 
Das passt schon so. Tessellation ist ein DX11 Feature.


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Also ich hab nochmal neu gebencht und siehe da 1129 Points nu is dein Vorsprung weg ^^


 
SO, nur für dich 

DX11:

*1138 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 740/1000 |* Link


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

DirectX9

1716| Hysterix | CPU @ Standart | Ram @665 MHZ 9 9 9 24 2T | Geforce   GTX570m @ GPU 740 MHZ MEM 1800 MHZ |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

Mal schauen was ich noch aus der GTX570m holen kann^^ Aber is schon krass die Leistung mit OC 



thomson2010 schrieb:


> SO, nur für dich
> 
> DX11:
> 
> *1138 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 740/1000 |* Link


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

Ja, bin auch beeindruckt! Du kannst aber auch mächtig übertakten...


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

So nochmal nen Update: DirectX11
1149| Hysterix | I7 2670QM @ 2,2 GHZ | 12 GB DDR3 @665 MHZ 9 9 9 24 2T | Geforce   GTX570m @ GPU 750 MHZ MEM 1850 MHZ |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Wert bitte in die Liste eintragen,denn mehr geht nicht 
Danke^^


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

He he hab dich wieder überboten aber mehr geht nicht^^ 
Ich frag mich nur wie du in dem Bench höher kommst ohne das sich die Taktraten bei dir verändern in den GPU-Z Screens?


----------



## thomson2010 (17. April 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> He he hab dich wieder überboten aber mehr geht nicht^^
> Ich frag mich nur wie du in dem Bench höher kommst ohne das sich die Taktraten bei dir verändern in den GPU-Z Screens?



Ich kann nicht höher Takten.. Ich habs einfach nochmal laufen lassen und nochmal und dann gabs ein anderes Ergebnis..
Das OC ist begrenzt. Du bist jetzt 1. bei DX11 und ich bei DX9.
Einverstanden?
Krass, dass eine gtx570m eine hd6990m schlägt  -  zumindest in diesem Test.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

DirectX9 werde ich morgen nochmal durch jagen^^ 
Ja die GTX570m hat super OC Potenzial aber das sie an ne HD6990 ran kommt hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen  Das is ja auch der Grund warum ich Kepler überspringe^^ Die Leistung reicht mir noch bis zur nächsten Generation aus 
Was erreichst du denn im 3Dmark11 ??



thomson2010 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht höher Takten.. Ich habs einfach nochmal laufen lassen und nochmal und dann gabs ein anderes Ergebnis..
> Das OC ist begrenzt. Du bist jetzt 1. bei DX11 und ich bei DX9.
> Einverstanden?
> Krass, dass eine gtx570m eine hd6990m schlägt  -  zumindest in diesem Test.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal wieder auf den Diskussionsthread verweisen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html

Hier bitte nur Ergebnisse posten. Danke


----------



## hysterix (17. April 2012)

ok ok schreiben ja schon per PN 



Softy schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal wieder auf den Diskussionsthread verweisen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html
> 
> Hier bitte nur Ergebnisse posten. Danke


----------



## Spinal (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Neues Update mit mehr Übertaktung  :

1080p
892 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 875/1750/2100 |Link

720p
1387 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 3.2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T | Geforce GTX 480 @ 875/1750/2100 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## dgcss (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

So je ein Screen von 720 & 1080
Alles auf Basis-Takt (NON - OC)......OC kommt nochmal später wenn endlich eine funktionierende H80 eintrifft

Intel 2500k / 16GB Corsair Vengeance 9-9-9-24 1T / Point Of view GTX680 TGT Edition


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> So je ein Screen von 720 & 1080
> Alles auf Basis-Takt (NON - OC)......OC kommt nochmal später wenn endlich eine funktionierende H80 eintrifft
> 
> Intel 2500k / 16GB Corsair Vengeance 9-9-9-24 1T / Point Of view GTX680 TGT Edition



Das nächste Mal bitte so posten :

720p

1775 | dgcss | i5-2500K @3,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @ 1006/1502/1059 | Link

1080p

1164 | dgcss | i5-2500K @3,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @ 1006/1502/1059 | Link

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. April 2012)

Hier mal mein Ergebniss

1080p

1242 | Woiferl94 | AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | Radeon HD7970 @ 1125/1500 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (22. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier mal mein neuestes Ergebnis: die neuen Erstplatzierten haben echte Hammerergebnisse..Gratulation !!! 

856 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000 /


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raspo (22. April 2012)

*1920x1080, Single GPU

1385 | Raspo | Phenom II X4 960T @ 4,0 GHz | Ram @  1333 9-9-9 24-33 2T | 7970 @ 1260/1740|  *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (22. April 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

hier ist noch mein neues DX-9 Ergebnis:

1158 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## xSunshin3x (24. April 2012)

There we go, b*tches 

*Full HD, Single GPU*

1401 | xSunshin3x | i7 2600k @4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870 OC @ 1250/1450 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2012)

Da geht gar nix, du hast nämlich die Tesselation nicht auf extreme gestellt


----------



## xSunshin3x (24. April 2012)

Full HD, Single GPU

1076 | xSunshin3x | i7 2600k @4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T | Sapphire Radeon HD7870 OC @ 1200/1450 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:okguy:


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (26. April 2012)

971 / PLEEZEFRAGME | Intel Core i7 920 @ 3496 | 6GB  DDR3-1333MHz 7-7-7-24-74-1T | Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC @ stock 900-1000-1800 |http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21094801/fdeluxx/unigine.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

*--- Updates eingefügt ---*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. April 2012)

so habe mir die tage ein kleines 15" Lappi gegönnt 


415| Evgasüchtiger | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | NVidia GT540M @ 810/1620/1040@0,98v| DX11-720p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








647 | Evgasüchtiger | Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | NVidia GT540M @ 810/1620/1040@0,98v| DX9-720p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





leider kann ich meine Spannung nicht verändern....so kommen ab 820mhz kleine Pixelfehler und beim ram würde noch mehr gehen aber da geht der Regler nicht weiter bei msiafternurner.....820mhz@0,98v ist ja schon mal dufte finde ich. aber die gt555m schnappe ich mir noch  die hat ja glaube ich sogar 144 shader oder?


----------



## thomson2010 (27. April 2012)

Ein update 
Und zurück auf Platz 1 der Notebooks
DX11:
*
1219 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 800/1050 | *Link


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

Meine Damen und Herren,

hiermit presentiere ich Ihnen den Unterschied einer 7970 @ PCI-e 2.0 und einer 7970 PCI-e 3.0 

Bild 1: Intel Sandy 2600k @ 4,5Ghz / 16GB DDR3 1600 Cl9 / 7970 PCI-e 2.0 @ 1325GPU/1775MEM
Bild 2: Intel Ivy 3770k @ 4,5Ghz / 16GB DDR3 1600 Cl9 / 7970 PCI-e 3.0 @ 1325GPU/1775MEM


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit presentiere ich Ihnen den Unterschied einer 7970 @ PCI-e 2.0 x16 und einer 7970 PCI-e 3.0 x8 Anbindung
> 
> Unterschied ist die CPU statt einer 2600k eine 3770k



Der Unterschied ist ja umwerfend  Aber wieso ist die PCIe 3.0 Anbindung nur 8x?


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

2 Karten drin und CF deaktiviert. Lasse gerade den Test noch einmal laufen wie mit dem 2600k mit 1325GPU

Noch ist die 2. Karte unter Luft und könnte diese somit recht schnell für ein 1:1 Test ausbauen. Aber mal das neue Ergebnis abwarten sollte sich dann doch ein wenig absetzen


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Achso. Der Vergleich PCIe 2 vs. PCIe 3 mit jeweils 16 lanes wäre natürlich interessant


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

OK werde dann mal die 2. Karte ausbauen, oben erstmal der vergleich mit selben GPU Takt


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Super  

Hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass PCIe 3.0 @8lanes mehr Punkte bringt als PCIe 2.0 @16 lanes.


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

Zu früh gefreut, die Karte wird bei dem Takt schnell instabil wenn das Wasser zu warm ist. Somit erreiche ich jetzt weniger Punkte wie vorher


----------



## L3stat (27. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass PCIe 3.0 @8lanes mehr Punkte bringt als PCIe 2.0 @16 lanes.


Das war schon mal in der Printed drin


----------



## PitBull (27. April 2012)

OK es besteht bei PCI-e 3.0 kein Unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. April 2012)

Update bitte


----------



## PitBull (28. April 2012)

1506 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1325/1775|Link


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

_****Updates eingefügt****_


----------



## Ser1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



1797 | $er1 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1006/1502 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L3stat (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Ser1 schrieb:


> 1797 | $er1 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 680 @ 1600/1502 |
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wohl eher 1006 anstatt 1600?


----------



## Ser1 (1. Mai 2012)

Hoppla^^


----------



## Uffbasse13 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

mein neuestes Ergebnis, mehr geht nicht...hatte mehrere Totalabstürtze, Freezes u. Bluescreens bis ich`s stabil hatte.

für DX-9 hats nicht mehr gereicht, Laptop war zu heiß !!!! will kein Risiko mehr eingehen.

974 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitBull (3. Mai 2012)

1524 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1350/1775|Link


----------



## Uffbasse13 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

mein neues DX-9 Ergebnis, bitte ebenfalls einfügen....Danke

1299 / Uffbasse13 / Intel Core i7-740QM @ 1,73GHz(Turbo) / 12GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24-107-2T / ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 @ 700/1000/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****

@Uffbasse13
Lief die Grafikkarte beim DX-11 Durchlauf wirklich ohne Übertaktung?


----------



## RaptorOne (5. Mai 2012)

*So dann mal meine Punkte:

*1249 | RaptorOne | i5-2500k @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 @ 1126/1652/1179 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Platz 9 oder? wenn ja bitte einfügen ^^ danke


Frage: dies ist ja im Full HD, darf man auch noch in 720p teinehmen?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

RaptorOne schrieb:


> Frage: dies ist ja im Full HD, darf man auch noch in 720p teinehmen?



Ja, das ist kein Problem. Jeder kann sich einmal pro Liste eintragen lassen


----------



## RaptorOne (5. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist kein Problem. Jeder kann sich einmal pro Liste eintragen lassen


 
top danke dir, gleich mal benchen ^^


----------



## RaptorOne (5. Mai 2012)

*So hier dann der 720p bench:*

1929 | RaptorOne | i5-2500k @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 680 @ 1126/1652/1179 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (6. Mai 2012)

Nöö, hatte nur nach Beendigung die Settings zurück gesetzt.

GPU war auf 850MHz, Memory auf 1100Mhz...lief auch nur `ne halbe Stunde stabil dann hatte ich richtig Probleme.
Seitdem kann ich nicht mehr auf diese Settings, nur noch 825/1075 möglich.

aber ich denke das reicht auch, schließlich will ich nicht mein Notebook verheizen....dazu wars zu teuer !!!!


----------



## Aroso666 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Servus!!
Ich will auch mitmachen:


----------



## RaptorOne (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*



Aroso666 schrieb:


> Servus!!
> Ich will auch mitmachen:



wie wäre es dann wenn du die Pflichtangaben machst???

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link*


----------



## kroy (6. Mai 2012)

1917 @ 720p | kroy | cpu: 2500k @ 4500Mhz | teamgroup 2x 4gb @ 1333, 9,9,9,24,1t | Gainward GTX 560ti SLI @ 950/1900-/2200 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaptorOne (9. Mai 2012)

UPDATE? BITTE!!!!!

Danke


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

_**** Updates eingefügt ****_


----------



## Gassar (10. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit...

1076 | Gassar | I5-3570k@3400Mhz | Kingston 8 GB 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-1t | XFX 7970@925 / 1375 Mhz

Natur pur... nichts übertaktet


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Mai 2012)

Update: Full HD

1407 | Woiferl94 | I7-3820 @ 3600MHz | Corsair XMS 3 16GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7970@1280 / 1650 MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/546565d1336777777-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-oc-hd7970.png"]Link
[/URL] 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (12. Mai 2012)

So um mal noch ältere Karten in die Liste zu bringen hier mal mein Ergebnis...

FullHD
534 | DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3200MHz |  8GB 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 MHz | Link


----------



## PitBull (13. Mai 2012)

Crossfire Update

2902 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 CF @ 1300/1875| Link
 
3844 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 CF @ 1300/1875| Link


----------



## MoDeM (13. Mai 2012)

Full HD / SLI

2568 | MoDeM| i7 3770k@4,7Ghz | 8GB 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX680 @ 1204/3424 | Link


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

_**** Updates eingefügt ****_


----------



## Gecekusu84 (14. Mai 2012)

du softy wieso hast du mich gelöscht 2.
 ranking......?


----------



## Falk (15. Mai 2012)

996| Falk | i7-920 @ 3,32 GHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 10-9-9-22-1T | Geforce GTX 580 @ 911/1822/2100| Link


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

_****Update****_


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

526 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 @ 3,375GHz | 8GB DDR3-1666 CL-6-9-6-24-2T | GTS 450 @ 957/1914/2170 | Link


----------



## combatIII (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Hiho!!!


Hab bei mir auch mal gebencht Platz 15 kann das???


So long!


Chris


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

@PCGHGS
Du bist schon mit einer anderen Grafikkarte in der 720p-Liste  Außerdem ist die Filter Einstellung nicht korrekt (bilinear statt trilinear).

@combatIII
Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## combatIII (23. Mai 2012)

Ah ok die Reihenfolge!


1080 Pkt. / combatIII / AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,4 Ghz / 16 GB DDR3 PC3-10700 CL 9-9-9-24-33 2T  
Radeon HD 7970 @ 925/1375


Wollt mal ne AMD CPU mit einschieben und fürn "alten" 790GX Chipsatz nich schlecht.


----------



## stoepselEI (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Meine Punkte DirectX 11 |    1259 | StoepselEI | i7-2630QM 2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 9 9 9 24  1T| Radeon HD6990m @ 830/1100| 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Punkte DirectX 9 |    1990 | StoepselEI | i7-2630QM 2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 9 9 9 24  1T| Radeon HD6990m @ 830/1100| 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bentrop (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute ,

Hab bei mir auch mal getestet auf meinem Notebook. Bin aber enttäuscht von meinem System !!


DirectX 11 | 943 | bentrop | i7 - 3720qm @ 2.60 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 9 9 9 24 1T | Geforce GTX 670M 810 / 975 |


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2012)

bentrop schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute ,
> 
> Hab bei mir auch mal getestet auf meinem Notebook. Bin aber enttäuscht von meinem System !!
> 
> DirectX 10 | 943 | bentrop | i7 - 3720qm @ 2.60 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 9 9 9 24 1T | Geforce GTX 670M 810 / 975 |



Wieso enttäuscht?

Die 670m ist kein kepler sondern noch ein fermi....also eine ubertakte gtx 570m

Lass mal die genauen settings wie im startpost beschrieben..laufen


----------



## stoepselEI (24. Mai 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt, ist die GTX670m eine um 25 MHZ übertaktete GTX570m.
Mit OC schafft man es aber wie du sehen kannst  in der Liste  (Hysterix) auch über 1100 Points zu bekommen.



bentrop schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> 
> Hab bei mir auch mal getestet auf meinem Notebook. Bin aber enttäuscht von meinem System !!
> 
> ...


----------



## bentrop (24. Mai 2012)

ja ich sehs deswegen  bin ich ja enttäuscht hab meine ja auch mit dem msi afterburner oc und komme nicht mal über die 1000 

habs jetzt nochmal laufen lassen und halt auf fullscreen was gefehlt hat aber sonst weiss ich nicht was *Evgasüchtiger* genau meinte



DirectX 11 | 943 | bentrop | i7 - 3720qm @ 2.60 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1333  9 9 9 24 1T | Geforce GTX 670M 810 / 975 |


----------



## stoepselEI (24. Mai 2012)

Wohl war is schon komisch hast ja noch mehr OC und geringere Werte hmm... Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das wenn sie zu doll OC ist denn die Leistung schwächer wird also sich im Grunde runter taktet wärend des Benches. Nimm mal die Werte von Hysterix und mach mal nen neuen Bench. Und ob Fullscreen oder Fenster Modus is egal beim Bench.



bentrop schrieb:


> ja ich sehs deswegen  bin ich ja enttäuscht hab meine ja auch mit dem msi afterburner oc und komme nicht mal über die 1000
> 
> habs jetzt nochmal laufen lassen und halt auf fullscreen was gefehlt hat aber sonst weiss ich nicht was *Evgasüchtiger* genau meinte
> 
> ...


----------



## bentrop (24. Mai 2012)

So hab mal geschaut aber ne macht kein wirklichen Unterschied läuft ein wenig schlechter aber nicht von bedeutung.
naja was solls


----------



## stoepselEI (24. Mai 2012)

wie gesagt ist das sehr komisch, das die GTX670m schwächer ist wie ne GTX570m... 



bentrop schrieb:


> So hab mal geschaut aber ne macht kein wirklichen Unterschied läuft ein wenig schlechter aber nicht von bedeutung.
> naja was solls


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

_****Updates eingefügt****_


----------



## thomson2010 (2. Juni 2012)

*ein update und zurück auf Platz 1 im DX9 Test  

**2029 | thomson2010 | i7 2920xm @ 2,5GHz | 2x4Gb @1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-21 | HD6990m @ 815/1070 |*Link


----------



## stoepselEI (2. Juni 2012)

Nö glaub ich nicht 
DirectX 9 Update
*2030 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | HD6990m @ 830/1100 |*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

Yeah  Mobile-GPU Battle  

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## Gast12307 (2. Juni 2012)

Irgendwas muss hier doch falsch laufen... ich hab mit ner GTX580m weniger als 500 Punkte erreicht  muss ich da noch irgenwas einstellen oder denke sich hier alledie Werte aus


----------



## stoepselEI (2. Juni 2012)

Steht doch da, welche Einstellungen man nimmt. Hast sicher auf FHD gebencht^^



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss hier doch falsch laufen... ich hab mit ner GTX580m weniger als 500 Punkte erreicht  muss ich da noch irgenwas einstellen oder denke sich hier alledie Werte aus


----------



## Gast12307 (5. Juni 2012)

stoepselEI schrieb:


> Steht doch da, welche Einstellungen man nimmt. Hast sicher auf FHD gebencht^^


hab jetzt einfach deine Settings übernommen 

Der unschlagbaren Nummer 1, nVidia gehört die Führung der mobile GPU Rangliste  
das hier ist mein DX11 Benchmark  DX9 Benchmark mach ich später mal 

*1490 | alfi_hartkor | i7 2760QM  2.4 GHZ | 6GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580M @ **700/840* Link


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> hab jetzt einfach deine Settings übernommen
> 
> Der unschlagbaren Nummer 1, nVidia gehört die Führung der mobile GPU Rangliste
> das hier ist mein DX11 Benchmark  DX9 Benchmark mach ich später mal
> ...



Du hast den Benchmark ohne 4x AA  laufen lassen. Daher kann ich das Ergebnis leider nicht eintragen. Beinahe hätte ich es wegen Deines Hintergrund Bilds übersehen


----------



## Gast12307 (5. Juni 2012)

doch ich hab 4x AA laufen lassen  uppe gleich neuen Link 

Edit: Sry war ein typischer DAU Fehler  hab AF und AA verwechselt^^

neue Daten:

*1262 | alfi_hartkor | i7 2760QM  2.4 GHZ | 6GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX580M @ 699.5**/837.5*  link


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Update ist drin.

Glückwunsch zur Pole Position


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Von wegen Nvidia vor^^ UPDATE^^
*1270 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | HD6990m @ 830/1100 |*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thomson2010 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin raus und muss mich wohl geschlagen geben


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Juni 2012)

stoepselEI schrieb:


> Von wegen Nvidia vor^^ UPDATE^^
> *1270 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | HD6990m @ 830/1100 |*
> 
> 
> ...



lächerlich  nVidia ftw 

Update DX11: *1284 | alfi_hartkor | i7 2760QM  2.6 GHZ | 6GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580M@720/1600 | ** link *


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Hmm wie kann das sein, das deine Max FPS jetz über 200 sind und vorher waren es gerade mal knapp über 100?? A Irgendwas stimmt da nicht! Das is ja das doppelte fast an Max FPS. 
Und wer ist eigentlich *bel_gen_14 ??*



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> lächerlich  nVidia ftw
> 
> Update DX11: *1284 | bel_gen_14 | i7 2760QM  2.6 GHZ | 6GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580M@720/1600 | ** link *


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Update DX11
*1289 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | HD6990m @ 835/1100 |*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Juni 2012)

Update DX11

*1324 | alfi_hartkor | i7 276QM  2.4 GHZ | 6GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580M @ 720/1580 |* link


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Juni 2012)

stoepselEI schrieb:


> Hmm wie kann das sein, das deine Max FPS jetz über 200 sind und vorher waren es gerade mal knapp über 100?? A Irgendwas stimmt da nicht! Das is ja das doppelte fast an Max FPS.
> Und wer ist eigentlich *bel_gen_14 ??*


 
die max FPS schwanken so, da der PC nach drei min. in der Ruhezustand geht und Unigine die FPS noch mitschreibt  manchmal vergesse ich halt die Maus zu bewegen 

bel_gen_14 ist mein alter Nick, ich verwechsel  dass manchmal noch  sorry


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Du hast weniger Takt und bekommst mehr Punkte??  Also wenn schon bescheißt denn nicht so Lächerlich^^  Du hattest vorher 720/1600 und nun hast du 720/1580 !! 



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> Update DX11
> 
> *1324 | alfi_hartkor | i7 276QM  2.4 GHZ | 6GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580M @ 720/1580 |* link


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Juni 2012)

stoepselEI schrieb:


> Du hast weniger Takt und bekommst mehr Punkte??  Also wenn schon bescheißt denn nicht so Lächerlich^^  Du hattest vorher 720/1600 und nun hast du 720/1580 !!



guck dir mal das Treiberupdate an  

du hast ja auch ein Update von Catalyst 12.4 auf Catalyst 12.6 gemacht  ich hab eins von ForceWave 269.XXX auf ForceWave 302.XXX gemacht


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Update DX11*   1380 | StoepselEI | i7 2630QM  2.0 GHZ | 8GB DDR3 , CL 9-9-9-24 | HD6990m @ 860**/1100 |*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da geht immer noch was ^^


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Ne den Cata 12.6 hatte ich schon vorher drauf is nen beta Treiber. 



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> guck dir mal das Treiberupdate an
> 
> du hast ja auch ein Update von Catalyst 12.4 auf Catalyst 12.6 gemacht  ich hab eins von ForceWave 269.XXX auf ForceWave 302.XXX gemacht


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Juni 2012)

ich meinte, nachdem ich mein erstes Ergebnis hochgeladen habe  da hast du mich ohne weiteres OC wieder überholt 
ich bin jetzt erstmal joggen  man sieht sich später


----------



## stoepselEI (6. Juni 2012)

Jap stimmt da hatte ich den beta rauf gemacht  



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> ich meinte, nachdem ich mein erstes Ergebnis hochgeladen habe  da hast du mich ohne weiteres OC wieder überholt
> ich bin jetzt erstmal joggen  man sieht sich später


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte mal wieder auf den Diskussions-Thread verweisen, hier sollen eigentlich nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html

****Updates eingefügt****


Wenn das so weitergeht, können wir alternativ zum PCGHX EM-Tippspiel hier ein Tippspiel aufmachen, welches Notebook von Euch beiden zuerst abraucht


----------



## kroy (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FULL HD : 1296 | kroy | 2500k @ 4000| 8Gb 9-9-9-24 | SLI- GTX 560ti @ 940/1100


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

Den nehme ich doch gleich noch mit 


Update ist drin.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (7. Juni 2012)

Haha...der war richtig gut !!!!!!!  

bei dem Tippspiel mach ich dann auch mit !!!!!


----------



## stoepselEI (7. Juni 2012)

Da brennt nix durch denn müßte man mehr Vcore geben^^ Aber meine HD6990m is nu mit dem letzten update auch an den Grenzen des machbaren  Zudem Nvidia hier eh besser sein sollte wegen der Tesselation Aber bald wenn es sie mal gibt is meine GTX680m drinne mal schauen was es den für Points gibt 
So BACK TO TOPIC^^



Uffbasse13 schrieb:


> Haha...der war richtig gut !!!!!!!
> 
> bei dem Tippspiel mach ich dann auch mit !!!!!


----------



## AchtBit (9. Juni 2012)

Here we go. Meine Möhre zuckt auch noch ein bissi mit 

369| AchtBit | C2D P8400 @ 2.26ghz | 4GB PC3 10600 CL 8.0-8-8-20-1T | nV GeForce 9700M GT  @ 625/800/1600 |Link


P.S. die Res. 1280x720 wird bei mir HW-seitig nicht unterstützt. Hab deshalb die nächst näheste gewählt. Sind nur ca. 38000px mehr


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2012)

Hier mal erste Ergebnisse der EVGA GTX 690 :

720p:
3392 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | GTX 690 @1015/1800/1120 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p:
2448 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @1015/1800/1120 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2012)

So nun auch mal meine Ergebnisse.

1080p:

1232 | minicoopers | i7-3770k @ 3,5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 -1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 |  Link

720p:

1898 | minicoopers | i7-3770k @ 3,5 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 -1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1072/1502/1137 | Link


----------



## ScoeBel (1. Juli 2012)

1080p:

905 | ScoeBel | AMD Phenom II 1055t @ 2,8 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 @ 1050/1250 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juli 2012)

So neue Ergebnisse von mir:

720p:

2098 | minicoopers | i7-3770k @ 4,2 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 -1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1148/1753/1213 | Link

1080p:
1366 | minicoopers | i7-3770k @ 4,2 Ghz | 16 GB DDR3 -1600 CL 10-10-10-27 1T | GTX 680 @ 1148/1753/1213 | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Von mir gibt es auch ein kleines Update:

720p:
  3649 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | GTX 690 @1035/1800/1140 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p:
2488 | Softy | i5-2500K @ 5,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-24 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @1035/1800/1140 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funworks (1. Juli 2012)

Medion erazer x7815 
720p notebookgaming settings:
1264 | funworks | i7-2670qm@standard | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570M @ 840/1680/1800 @0,9v modded BIOS


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2012)

funworks schrieb:


> Medion erazer x7815
> 720p notebookgaming settings:
> 1264 | funworks | i7-2670qm@standard | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 570M @ 840/1680/1800 @0,9v modded BIOS


 

krasses ergebnis. kannst du bei deiner 570m die spannung ändern? ich nicht bei meiner 540m  max stable @0,98v standard spannung ist 810/1620/1040mhz


----------



## funworks (2. Juli 2012)

ne kann ich auch nicht, aber ich hab mir ein modifiziertes bios mit nvflash geflasht, wo die vcore statt 0,85v auf 0,9v erhöht wurde 
Die gtx 570m hat einiges an oc potenzial, ich kann 3dmark11 z.B auch mit 860 mhz gputakt durchlaufen lassen, da hab ich dann 3962 gpu-score und über 4000 insgesamt


----------



## funworks (4. Juli 2012)

ich müsste doch an platz 3 kommen oder?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

1. Bitte keine Doppelposts

2. Hier sollen nur Scores gepostet werden, für den Rest gibt es den  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html

3. *Update eingefügt*

4. Glückwunsch zum Platz auf dem Treppchen


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. Juli 2012)

2197 | Gremling | i5-2500K@ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 665,2 1:5 10-9-9-23 2T | GTX 680 SLI SC eVgA 

-1080P @ max

P.S Ich weiss net ob ich es richtig gemacht habe, ist mal der erste Test Run ka. Finde die punkte wenig, aber ist auch nix übertaktet ausser CPU.........

Ich werde aber jetzt nicht alles übertakten, nur um Benchmark König zu sein. Darfür war das alles zu teuer, und ich bin froh das ich es mir leisten kann.


----------



## Broow (7. Juli 2012)

*So nun glaube ich kommen die ersten werte einer Gigabyte GTX 670 

1278**| **Broow | i5-750 @ 2,67Ghz | Geil Enhance Corsa @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 2T | Gigabyte GTX670 Windforce X3 @ 1338Mhz/2677Mhz/3780Mhz |*Link* *
PS: Ich habe noch als Zusatz die "Tabellen" von Msi Afterburner mit abgelichtet, sodass man auch Temperatur,etc. erkennen kann! -Viel Spaß damit

--> Ich habe noch vor weiter das Ergebniss zu verbessern, wie möglich. Ich werde die Ergebnisse dann natürlich posten.Als Ziel setze ich mir mal die 1300er Marke!


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## R.Unkel (7. Juli 2012)

*Hier mal ein ungewöhnlicheres Setup  Ich arbeite überwiegend damit, aber zum Zocken reichts allemal! Mach doch mal ne dritte liste für Workstationgrafik auf 
**
880**| R.Unkel** | fx8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | Kingston HyperX @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 |2x ATi FirePro V8800 @ 825Mhz/ 2x 1600 shader/1150Mhz |*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven_1080_cf.jpg
ein Prozessorupgrade ist in Planung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.Unkel (7. Juli 2012)

und noch eins*

1173**| **R.Unkel | fx8150 @ 3,6 Ghz | Kingston HyperX @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 |2x ATi FirePro V8800 @ 825Mhz/ 2x 1600 shader/1150Mhz |*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven_720_cf.jpg
ein Prozessorupgrade ist in Planung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.Unkel (7. Juli 2012)

weiter gehts*

452**| **R.Unkel | fx8150  @ 3,6 Ghz | Kingston HyperX @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 | (CF disabled) ATi  FirePro V8800 @ 825Mhz/ 1600 shader/1150Mhz |*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven_1080.jpg
ein Prozessorupgrade ist in Planung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.Unkel (7. Juli 2012)

_*und als letztes*_*!
 
606**| **R.Unkel | fx8150  @ 3,6 Ghz | Kingston HyperX @ 1333Mhz, 9-9-9-24 | (CF disabled) ATi  FirePro V8800 @ 825Mhz/ 1600 shader/1150Mhz |*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven_720.jpg
ein Prozessorupgrade ist in Planung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## paco.g (20. Juli 2012)

*1010 | paco.g | AMD x4 960t @ 3,6 Ghz | G.Skill @ 1.333 Mhz, 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX 460 SLI @ 820 Mhz / 1950 Mhz / 1640 Mhz

*Denke mal das Ergebnis ist für nen GTX 460 SLI Verbund nicht schlecht. Bitte verbessert mich, wenn ihr anderer Meinung seit. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch mehr, aber dürfte schwer werden.

Bis dahin noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## sebi87 (21. Juli 2012)

Mehr erreich ich nicht... Ich kann machen was ich will.. Da hab ich wohl eine "schlechte Karte" erwischt.
Meine CPU läuft auf 4,3Ghz. Kann es vielleicht da dran liegen? Dann wird am Montag die h80 bestellt. 
Ram habe ich runter genommen auf die Stockwerte. 16Gb RipjawsX F3-12800CL7D @ 1600 1,6V 7-8-7-24 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cuby (24. Juli 2012)

so auch mal beim Ranking mit mach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und habe ich gewonnen    ??


lg cuby


----------



## Spinal (25. Juli 2012)

Bei was genau willst du denn mit den komischen CPU-Z Bildchen mitmachen?


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

1. Updates eingefügt

2. @sebi87: Bitte Startpost beachten, falls Du in die Rangliste mit aufgenommen werden willst. Am CPU Takt liegt es kaum, Heaven ist ein reiner Grafikkartenbenchmark, da spielt die CPU so gut wie keine Rolle. Aber ein paar mehr Pünktchen dürften schon drin sein mit einer übertakteten CPU.

3. @cuby: Das ist kein "wer-postet-die-schönsten-CPU-Z-Screenshots-Ranking", es geht darum, möglichst viele Punkte im Unigine Heaven Benchmark zu erreichen.  Und da fehlt bei Dir irgendwie der Scrennshot mit den Punkten


----------



## Milchkuh (3. August 2012)

Jetzt bin ich dran ;D

1189 | Milchkuh | i5-3570K @ 4.2GHz |8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1100/1386 |  Link


----------



## Nyuki (8. August 2012)

Da muss die 680 vorläufig platz machen 

1374 | Nyuki | i5-2500K@ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T2 | Gigabyte 670 GTX OC @ 1367/3690
1080p max. SingleGpu


----------



## Nyuki (8. August 2012)

Platz machen auf dem Treppchen 

2101 | Nyuki | i5-2500K@ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T2 | Gigabyte 670 GTX OC @ 1362/3683
720p max. SingleGpu

muss bisschen vom Gas gehen keine, ahnung warum. Egal


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

****Updates eingefügt***

*@Nyuki 
Beim 720p Score fehlt der entsprechende Screenshot. Du hast nochmal den 1080p Screenshot verlinkt.


----------



## Nyuki (9. August 2012)

2099 | Nyuki | i5-2500K@ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 Xms3 1600 7-8-7-20-T2 | Gigabyte 670 GTX OC @ 1354/3686
720p max. SingleGpu


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

Update ist drin


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

Beide Karten im Standardtakt. 720p

3072 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2000 11-11-11-31-1T | 2x GTX680 @ Stock
720p max. MultiGpu


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

Beide Karten im Standardtakt. 1080p

2128 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2000 11-11-11-31-1T | 2x GTX680 @ Stock
1080p max. MultiGpu


----------



## DrDave (10. August 2012)

Update neue GPU:
1302 | DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3200MHz |  8GB 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950 @ 1250/1600 MHz | Link
Wird Zeit das ich von dort hinten wegkomme


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

Beide Karten mal Übertaktet. 1080p

2307 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2000 10-10-10-30-1T | 2x GTX680 OC @ 1185/3402
1080p max. MultiGpu


----------



## FlasherBasher (10. August 2012)

Beide Karten mal Übertaktet. 720p

3383 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2000 10-10-10-30-1T | 2x GTX680 OC @ 1185/3402
720p max. MultiGpu


----------



## Softy (11. August 2012)

Blablubb

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da ich meinen Account löschen lassen möchte, suche ich jemand, der dieses Ranking hier weiterführen möchte.



Warum möchtest du dich denn hier löschen lassen 


Noch ein paar Ergebnisse ( Update ):

Mobile GPU Rangliste DX9

636 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | i5 430m @ 2.53GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-6-6-16-1T | Mobility Radeon HD 5650 @700/1100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (18. August 2012)

Mangels Full HD Monitor ein 720p Run:

1826 | N3utr4l1s4t0r | E8400 @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR2-1068 CL 5-5-5-15-2T | GTX 670 @ 1198/3758 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. August 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****

@*N3utr4l1s4t0r*
Eine GTX670 und kein FullHD Monitor geht ja mal gar nicht  Aber man sieht an Deinem Ergebnis gut, dass die CPU für den Benchmark völlig Banane ist


----------



## zockerlein (20. August 2012)

http://www.abload.de/img/desktop_2012_08_12_19rlq6q.png
958 | zockerlein | Penom II x6 1100T @3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | Raddeon 3GDDR5 7950 @880/1250MHz


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

*** Update ist drin ***

@zockerlein
Aber das nächste Mal bitte den Startpost beachten


----------



## ScoeBel (25. August 2012)

Vom mir gibt es mal ein Update  Top 30 hab ich jetzt wieder geholt  

983 | ScoeBel | AMD Phenom II X6 1055t @ 3,5Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @  1150/1350 |Link


----------



## godfather22 (26. August 2012)

Dann gibts von mir jetzt auch mal einen ersten beitrag 

1076 | godfather22 | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,4Ghz |16 GB DDR3-1808 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | AMD HD RADEON 7950 @ 1200/1300 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. August 2012)

*** Updates eingefügt ***

@ScoeBel
War wohl nix mit der Top 30


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> *** Updates eingefügt ***
> 
> @ScoeBel
> War wohl nix mit der Top 30



Sei doch nicht so gemein


----------



## ScoeBel (27. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> *** Updates eingefügt ***
> 
> @ScoeBel
> War wohl nix mit der Top 30


 
ja dank godfather22 naja mal sehen was ich noch aus meiner Karte kitzeln kann


----------



## Softy (27. August 2012)

Sind ja nur 5 Pünktchen, das schaffst Du schon


----------



## godfather22 (28. August 2012)

sorry^^


----------



## FlasherBasher (28. August 2012)

Kauf dir doch einfach noch eine HD 7870 . Dann kommste noch höher  ScoeBel


----------



## MK_01 (28. August 2012)

Erstes Posting, erster Durchlauf mit der neuen Karte.

Ich denk' da geht noch was..... 

1329 | MK_01 | i7-3770 @ 3.4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | ASUS GTX 680 @ 1187/1752/1251 | [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/576750d1346119863-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven_screen_01.jpg]Link[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (28. August 2012)

Den nächsten Durchlauf mache ich dann mit max. Takt den ich noch nicht ermittelt habe.

1088 | Ion | I7-3820 @ 4.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9 9-9-9-24-1T | Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950m @ 1125 MHz / 1600 MHz |Link


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## godfather22 (28. August 2012)

Hab nochmal ein bischen an der taktschraube gedreht 
1198 | godfather22 | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1816 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | AMD Radeon HD 7950 @ 1250/1850 | Link


----------



## Broow (1. September 2012)

2x GTX680 vor mir? Nicht mit mir .
1331 | Broow | i5-750 @ 2,67Ghz | 16GB CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Gigabyte GTX670 @ 1344/3790


----------



## MK_01 (1. September 2012)

Einer geht noch..... 

1360  | MK_01 | i7-3770 @ 3.4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | ASUS GTX  680 @ 1191/1768/1255 |   Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broow (1. September 2012)

MK_01 schrieb:


> Einer geht noch.....
> 
> 1360  | MK_01 | i7-3770 @ 3.4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | ASUS GTX  680 @ 1191/1768/1255 |   Link
> 
> ...


 
Och menno -.-


----------



## cemo (1. September 2012)

Sooo hier mal meine Punkte

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

2233         Cemo          I7 3770K @4GHZ    Gskill Ripjaws @1600 CL 9-9-9-28-2T               GTX 670 @ 1056/1652/1135 @ SLI                Link


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2012)

Single Gpu Rangliste (Full HD)

915 CoXxOnE | Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2100 | Link​


----------



## Softy (1. September 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Broow (2. September 2012)

@MK_01 : Überholt!

1361 | Broow | i5-750 @ 2,8Ghz | 16GB 9-9-9-24 2T | Gigabyte GTX670 @1345/3790


----------



## Sasa0045 (3. September 2012)

Hier auch mein Test.

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

1175 | Sasa0045 | AMD PII 965 BE @ 3,81 Ghz | 8 Gb @ 2006.8 MHz 9-9-9-24-33 1T | VTX3D Radeon 7970 @ 1050/1425 | Link


----------



## MK_01 (3. September 2012)

Broow schrieb:


> @MK_01 : Überholt!



Echt...?   (BTW: Dein GPU-Z Screenshot stimmt nicht)

1366 | MK_01 | i7-3770 @ 3.4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | ASUS GTX 680 @ 1217/1793/1281 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. September 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Muhaha mich holt keiner ein


Und Tschüss.

1080P = 1477 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1325/1750 |  Link

720P = 2031 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1325/1750 |  Link


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

*1262 | Kannibalenleiche | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL-9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1225/1500 | Link*


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

****...den nehm ich gleich noch mit ****


----------



## MK_01 (5. September 2012)

Langsam wird's warm..... 

1404 | MK_01 | i7-3770 @ 3.4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | ASUS GTX 680 @ 1207/1788/1271 | http://LinkLink




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (5. September 2012)

Update: Softy! Dein Score verärgert mich jetzt doch etwas
1399 | DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3200MHz |  8GB 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950 @ 1320/1725 MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****

@DrDave
Fang mich doch


----------



## DrDave (6. September 2012)

@Softy und dann? 
Update111:
1462 | DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3200MHz |  8GB 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950 @ 1320/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## zockerlein (6. September 2012)

so, hab dem ding noch mal in den aller wertesten getreten...
(und den frame-limiter ausgemacht   )

1008 | zockerlein | Phenom II x6 1100T € 3300MHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 950/1250 Mhz |  Link

(hoffe jetzt stimmt alles, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, was es mit diesem "Link" auf sich hat  )
€: gefunden


----------



## zockerlein (6. September 2012)

und gleich noch einer hinterher...
(der schieberegler im MSI-Afterburner war auf Anschlag  und die Lüftung auf 100% bei 50°  )

1164 (genau wie dgcss  ) | zockerlein | Phenom II x6 1100T @ 3300MHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 Mhz |  Link 
aaah, ich seh grad, ich hatte den Gpu-Z-screen noch nicht aktualisiert...
kommt sofort 
€:done


----------



## zockerlein (6. September 2012)

und gleich noch ein 720p-Bench hinterher:
1593 | zockerlein | Phenom II x6 1100T @ 3300MHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1250 Mhz |  Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. September 2012)

So, nochmal ein kleines Update meinerseits. 

1080P = 1491 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1335/1750 | Link

720P = 2043 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1335/1750 | Link

Unter mir: 
Temps siehe Screen GPU 60°C ,VRM 72°C. Meine Karte läuft absolut stabil , solange die GPU Temps unter 65°C bleiben.


----------



## Sasa0045 (6. September 2012)

Kurze Frage an die Leute mit einer AMD 7970. Welche Hersteller habt ihr und welche Kühlung? Wasser oder Lüfter? Bei 1300/1700 reicht doch sicherlich keine Doppellüfterkühlung mehr aus oder ?

Edit: Also an die 1300 komm ich nicht ganz ran, da ich dann nen Standbild bekomme. Muss mal bissle rumspielen und ma schaun was so geht. Hab die erst seid 1 Woche daher muss ich die erstmal kennlernen. Ich hatte voher nur nen CF gespann aus 2 5770.


----------



## zockerlein (6. September 2012)

naja...
wenn die Temperaturen bis 90° ok sind und die Lüftung immer auf 100% läuft müsste das schon gehen


----------



## Sasa0045 (6. September 2012)

Hab mal bissle rumprobiert und bin dazu gekommen und mit 72° noch ok

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link

1080p @ *1315* | Sasa0045 | AMD PII 965 BE @ 3,81 Ghz | 8 Gb @ 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24-33 1T | VTX3D Radeon 7970 @ *1200/1500* | Link

720p @ *1770* | Sasa0045 | AMD PII 965 BE @ 3,81 Ghz | 8 Gb @ 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24-33 1T | VTX3D Radeon 7970 @ *1200/1500* | Link

Edit: Also mehr als 1200 ist nicht drin, da ich meine Spannung nicht erhöhen kann ... nervig aber nicht zu ändern. Habt ihr dafür ne Idee oder ist das zurzeit gar nicht möglich?
Hab schon sämtliche tools durch wie: Asus Tweak Tool, MSI Afterburner... Bei jedem Tool ist der Regler abgegraut.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. September 2012)

Full HD
916 CoXxOnE | Q6600 @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2100 | Link
 
720p
1406 CoXxOnE | Q6600 @ 4 GHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T | GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2100 | Link


----------



## Broow (7. September 2012)

MK_01 schrieb:


> Echt...?   (BTW: Dein GPU-Z Screenshot stimmt nicht)


 
Soory, hab den Screen nicht direkt nachm bench gemacht, da ich weitergebencht habe^^ deswegen hab ich den Afterburner nicht mit auf den Screen, weil man eh nix sehen würde .
aber ist doch egal, solang ich nicht ne GTX670 angebe und dann ne 690 Drin hab


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. September 2012)

Sasa0045 schrieb:


> Edit: Also mehr als 1200 ist nicht drin, da ich meine Spannung nicht erhöhen kann ... nervig aber nicht zu ändern. Habt ihr dafür ne Idee oder ist das zurzeit gar nicht möglich?
> Hab schon sämtliche tools durch wie: Asus Tweak Tool, MSI Afterburner... Bei jedem Tool ist der Regler abgegraut.


 Aber freigeschaltet hast du das mit dem Haken in Afterburner schon oder?


----------



## Softy (8. September 2012)

_****Updates eingefügt****_

Hier bitte nur Ergebnisse posten, für Diskussionen und Ratschläge geht es hier weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## motek-18 (8. September 2012)




----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2012)

@ motek-18 du weißt aber schon das man mit der (Druck) taste am Keyboard einen screenshot machen kann, den brauchst du dann nur noch in ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm einzufügen ^^


----------



## Softy (9. September 2012)

motek-18 schrieb:


>



So wird das nichts mit der Rangliste 

1. richtige Einstellungen verwenden
2. Startpost beachten und das Ergebnis im vorgegebenen Schema posten:



> *Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @  Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*


----------



## motek-18 (9. September 2012)

ich weis sorry,nur alles rein geschmissen und los gelegt, kam leider nicht da zu,weil nur mal eben so kurz zwischen tel und Tür,keine zeit.bin aber schon dabei.


----------



## Ion (9. September 2012)

Kleines Update von mir
Der alte Eintrag kamm somit entfernt werden.

1285 | Ion | I7-3820 @ 3.6 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz CL9-9-9-24-1T | Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950m @ 1150 MHz / 1600 MHz | Link


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (9. September 2012)

1354 | Kannibalenleiche | 955 @ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1250/1600 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven.jpg


----------



## FlasherBasher (12. September 2012)

3022| FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,0 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866 10-10-10-30-1T | 3x GTX680 @ Stock
1080p max. MultiGpu

3307 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,3 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2133 11-11-11-31-1T | 3x GTX680 OC @ 1185/3402
1080p max. MultiGpu

3856 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,3 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 2133 10-10-10-30-1T | 3x GTX680 OC @ Stock
720p max. MultiGpu

Diese Woche kommt noch meine 4te GTX680  dann wird nochmal gebencht. Damit mich keiner mehr so schnell vom ersten Platz holen kann.


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2012)

Da bin ich auch mal wieder 

2445 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,2GHz | 32GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7970 CF @ 1125/1500 |Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. September 2012)

Die Vierte GTX680 ist da. Benchmark mega flüssig. Leider hängt sich der Rechner beim übertakten auf. Vorerst nur auf Stock Clocks. 

3899| FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1920 10-10-10-30-1T | 4x GTX680 @ Stock
1080p max. MultiGpu

4081 | FlasherBasher | i7-3820 @ 4,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1920 10-10-10-30-1T | 4x GTX680 @ Stock
1080p max. MultiGpu

Quad SLI Massaker


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2012)

Doppel- und Multiposts sind hier auch unerwünscht und müssen nicht im Minutentakt erfolgen.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

**** Updates eingefügt ****


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2012)

*Den Softy in die Tasche steck.*

2566 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,3GHz | 32GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7970 CF @ 1150/1500 |Link


----------



## DrDave (14. September 2012)

Update, neues Material
1492 | DrDave | E3-1230 @ 3200MHz |  8GB 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7950 @ 1330/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## ScoeBel (14. September 2012)

Jetzt aber  
1041 | ScoeBel | AMD Phenom II X6 1055t @ 3,5Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7870 @ 1180/1430 | Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. September 2012)

So nochmal ein Update mit älterem Treiber, und mit allem was die Karte hergibt. Mehr ist nicht drin.


1080P = 1531 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,0Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1340/1825 | Link

720P = 2068| Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,0Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-22-1T | HD7970 @ 1340/1825 | Link


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

720 P    1860 | recell | i7 3770k @Stock | 16GB DDR-1600 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX680 @ 1111/1502/1176


War alles @Stock. Ma schaun, vllt wird demnächst noch leicht übertaktet


----------



## tFFMrPink (18. September 2012)

1120 | tffmrpink | E3 1230v2 @ 3,3Ghz | 8GB DDR3 9-9-9-28 1T | GTX670 @ 980/1502 

gogo top 30 ^^


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

**** Updates eingefügt ***

*


the.hai schrieb:


> *Den Softy in die Tasche steck.*



  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@all ohne Links
Bitte darauf achten, dass beim Ergebnis der "Link" mit dabei steht. Das erspart mir Zeit und Arbeit. Danke


----------



## zockerlein (18. September 2012)

*tFFMrPink in die Tasche steck* 
1209 | zockerlein | Phenom II x6 1100T @ 3300MHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1150/1300 Mhz |  Link 

3 Plätze rauf bitte


----------



## Torstenp122 (19. September 2012)

Alienware M17x R2

1824 | Torstenp122 | Intel i7 940XM @ 2,13GHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-1T | NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680M @ 719/900 Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...aven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-gtx680m.jpg


----------



## Ion (19. September 2012)

Torstenp122 schrieb:


> Alienware M17x R2
> 
> 1824 | Torstenp122 | Intel i7 940XM @ 2,13GHz | 8GB 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24-1T | NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680M @ 719/900 Mhz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...aven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-gtx680m.jpg


 Leider die falschen Einstellungen verwendet 
Sieh auf der ersten Seite nach welche die richtigen sind.


----------



## zockerlein (19. September 2012)

hat mich auch schon leicht gewundert


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

Die Einstellungen passen doch


----------



## zockerlein (19. September 2012)

nein?
Antisotropy:4x
Tesslation: normal ?


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2012)

Er hat einen Schlepptop, also nimmt er in Post 3 die Mobilesettings -> alles fein


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

zockerlein schrieb:


> nein?


 
Doch : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html#post4025737


----------



## Noodels87 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1999 | Noodels87 | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GeForce GTX 670 @ 1120/1802 | Link


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2012)

Mobile:
DX9:   2447 | Abductee | i7-3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | SLI 2x GTX 670m @ 598/750/1195 | Link 
DX11: 1753 | Abductee | i7-3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | SLI 2x GTX 670m @ 598/750/1195  | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die CPU-Ansicht vom CPU-Z hab ich leider versehentlich doppelt, wollte dort das Mainboard haben)


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

****Updates eingefügt***

*@abductee

Glückwunsch zu Platz 1 und 2


----------



## combatIII (14. Oktober 2012)

Für mein Laptop:

DX11

Combat III | i7 3720 @ 2,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD 7970M @ 850/850/1200 | 1834 

DX9

Combat III | i7 3720 @ 2,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | AMD 7970M @ 850/850/1200 | 2496 


Bekomme kein GPU-Z shot da das Prog. nicht startet denke hat irgendwas mit Enduro zu tun.


----------



## Hausmeister (15. Oktober 2012)

1033  I  Hausmeister  I  Core2Quad9550 @ 3,7GHz  I  Corsair Dominator CL4 @5-5-5-15@872MHz  I  Geforce GTX470 @750/1500/1800  I 





So mal von meinem Rechner. Der ist nun schon ein paar Jahre alt aber dafür finde ich kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen.


----------



## zockerlein (15. Oktober 2012)

wenn dus in fullHD machst, wärs noch schöner 

(und tesslation auf extreme )


----------



## Hausmeister (15. Oktober 2012)

Habs geändert, naja dann ist es doch nicht mehr so doll aber full hd macht er nicht. will er nicht annehmen. 
Mein Monitor macht nur 1680x1050


----------



## combatIII (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Passt das so bei mir oder gibt es Probleme mit dem Update der Rangliste wegen dem GPU-Z Shot?Ansonsten könnt ich ja vielleicht auch n anderes Prog. nutzen?


Danke!!!

So long!

Chris


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

****Updates eingefügt***

*@combatIII
Passt schon   Und Glückwunsch zu 2x Platz 1


----------



## combatIII (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke !Hab noch n bissel Platz nach oben hatte den Tag nur mal kurz durchlaufen lassen und war überrascht das ich die beiden 670 geschlagen hab.Werd ma nochmal rumbasteln und schauen was so geht.Die Kiste performt eh jenseits von Gut und Böse (im positiven Sinne).



Bis denne!

Chris


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2012)

*Update*

Mobile:
DX9: 3092 | Abductee | i7-3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | SLI 2x GTX 670m @ 750/875/1195 |Link
DX11: 2174 | Abductee | i7-3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | SLI 2x GTX 670m @ 750/875/1195  | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## combatIII (18. Oktober 2012)

^^Das natürlich heftig .Seh ich das richtig das du die GPU 25% übertaktet hast  ???Hab mal geschaut aber mit übertakten da hab ich zuviel Bammel das mir die Kiste abschmiert.Trotzdem cooles Ergebniss!
Meinte mit Feintuning eigentlich mal das OS n bissel optimieren um vielleicht noch 10 - 20 Punkte rauszukitzeln aber so!!!!


So long!!!

Chris


----------



## Hausmeister (21. Oktober 2012)

1067 I Hausmeister I Core2Quad9550 @ 3,7GHz I Corsair Dominator CL4 @5-5-5-15@872MHz I Geforce GTX470 @780/1560/1950 I

So hab noch mal an der Grafikkarte Bios geändert mit mehr Takt. Das ist dann leider das Ende mehr macht mein betaktes Sys nicht 
Aber immerhin ein paar Punkte mehr.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2012)

****update****

1049 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,375GHz | 8GB DDR3-1666 CL-6-9-6-24-2T | Geforce GTX 560 TI @ 964/1928/2514 | Link


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

_****Updates eingefügt***

*_@Hausmeister
Bitte Startpost beachten, und die Werte nicht mit einem I sondern diesem Zeichen trennen "|" ("AltGr" + "<") drücken 

@Abductee
Glückwunsch zu 2x Pole Position


----------



## SirOli (26. Oktober 2012)

***Update*** Heaven 3.0 Multi GPU

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt | Link* 

4225 | SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28-1T | 3*Radeon HD 7970 @ 1350/1800 | Bild "heaven_siroli_trifiret0zo1.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

SirOli schrieb:


> 4225 | SirOli | I7-3930K @ 5,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28-1T | 3*Radeon HD 7970 @ 1350/1800 | Bild "heaven_siroli_trifiret0zo1.jpg" anzeigen.



Krasse Kiste  

Update ist drin


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2012)

****update****

1090 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,068GHz | 8GB DDR3-1666 CL-6-9-6-24-2T | Geforce GTX 560 TI @ 975/1950/2514 | Link


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

Hier Softy, mal wieder was neues

1530 | DrDave | i7 3770k @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL-10-11-10-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1370/1750 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da hat ja Hawky Glück gehabt, hätte vlt. doch den 12.3er nehmen sollen


----------



## Hawky1980 (29. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Da hat ja Hawky Glück gehabt, hätte vlt. doch den 12.3er nehmen sollen


 
Puhh, um 1 Punkt Schwein gehabt. Wird Zeit mein Vorsprung noch etwas auszubauen. 
Tatsächlich ist der 12,3er im Heaven ein tacken besser. Aber Respekt, tolles Ergebnis für deine 7950.


----------



## zockerlein (29. Oktober 2012)

Alter, das sind fast 90% 
meine schafft beim standarttakt 800 ca...


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (3. November 2012)

Werte waren falsch gesetzt, sry^^

Gr,


----------



## DrDave (3. November 2012)

Entspricht leider nicht den vorgeschriebenen settings. 
Nochmal


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2012)

Neues Feuer!!!

FullHD:

3709 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7970 Trifire @ 1125/1480 | Link


HDready:

4713 | the.hai | i7-3930K @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD7970 Trifire @ 1125/1480 | Link


----------



## beren2707 (18. November 2012)

1401 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T 1,25V | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |  Link


----------



## Rail (19. November 2012)

1274 | Rail | Pentium G630 @ 2,7 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-20-1T 1,6V | Radeon 7970 @ 1125/1575 | Link


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Rail (20. November 2012)

Pentium-Power


----------



## fragenbold (20. November 2012)

Hallo 
Ich bin besser als somanche GTX680 O.O.
Und: Prozessor ist nicht alles! 

1171|fragenbold|Phenom II x4 940BE @3.00GHz| 8GB DDR2-800 Standard o.O|GTX 670 AMP! @1098/1652/1176|LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (20. November 2012)

> Pentium-Power


 Was ist denn Pentium?! 



> Ich bin besser als somanche GTX680 O.O.


Das bin ich auch, nur nicht so schnell. 

1080P = 1550 | Hawky1980 | PhenomII X6 @4,3Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21-1T | HD7970 @ 1350/1900|  Link
So DrDave, du bist am Zug. Hab mein Vorsprung einwenig ausgebaut, der Minusgrad-Bench wird folgen.  
Softy bitte aktualisieren.


----------



## godfather22 (21. November 2012)

Hab mein CF-Gespann jetzt auch mal durch den Himmel geschickt 

1770 | godfather22 | AMD FX-6100 @4,417GHz | 8gb GSkill Ripjaws DDR3-1900 CL 10-10-10-28-2T | 2x AMD HD Radeon 7950 @910/1250 | Link


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## bentrop (25. November 2012)

Hier mal meine Werte..

2344 | Bentrop | Intel i7 3770k @ 3920Mhz | 16GB Corsair D.P. DDR3-1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-2T | Msi GTX 690 @ 1042/1705


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

*Update ist drin*

@Bentrop

Hast Du Heaven mit Windows 8 durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## bentrop (26. November 2012)

jap

nicht gut oder was?^^


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

Doch, passt schon  

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt, die GTX 690 nochmal unter Windows 8 zu benchen. Lohnt sich also nicht


----------



## bentrop (26. November 2012)

ne macht kein unterschied hatte auch unter win7 ulti schon laufen lassen war aber gleich..

in 2 tagen is meine corsair h100i da, dann werd ich nochmal neu laufen lassen, da ich mit meinem jetzigen kühler nicht über die 3,9 komme beim cpu, hab da grad nur so nen übergangsmodell drauf^^ wollt nicht die h100 kaufen wenn die h100i so nah war


----------



## FlasherBasher (26. November 2012)

Die Erhöhung des CPU Takts wird dir bei diesem Bench nichts bringen. Das Ergebnis wird nicht stark beeinflusst.


----------



## lasard123 (1. Dezember 2012)

schenker xmg p502 pro
ati 7970m
i7 3630 qm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß zwar nicht wie den amtierenden 2. verdrängen konnte, aber ich schieb mich mal dahin.
Sind da so hohe Fertigungstoleranzen? Sein Prozessor ist ja auch schneller.???
Bei direkt 9 hat Heaven nur die falsche graka im Ergebniss angezeigt. Denke dürfte klar sein das der Wert nicht von der intel 4000 kommt.

Grüße


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

@lasard123

Bitte Startpost beachten, sonst kann ich Dein Ergebnis nicht eintragen (es fehlen die Chip- und Speichertaktraten der Grafikkarte).


----------



## lasard123 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, hab ich gesehen, die 7970m taktet zurück ohne Belastung, ist wahrscheinlich der Desktop Betrieb mit der HD 4000.
Hier nochmal. Heaven war im Hintergrung am Laufen.
Sind das Fertigungstoleranzen? Wie stark hat die CPU Einfluss auf die Werte? Ich frag wegen dem Abstand zum derzeitigen 2. Der hat ja die gleiche
Graka und besseren Prozessor.
Hab Notebook erst bekommen, also Win ist up to date, Grafiktreiber auch. Vielleicht liegts an dem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

Die CPU spielt so gut wie keine Rolle für den Heaven Benchmark. Der neue "Wundertreiber" von AMD hat sicherlich einen Einfluss auf die höhere Punktzahl.

Bitte Startpost beachten.


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2012)

*Update
*
1315 | Ion | I5-3470 @ 4GHz | Corsair Vengehance @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD 7950 @ 1170MHz/1650MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

@lasard
So muss das : 

DX11:
1977 | lasard123 | i7-3630QM @ 2,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @850/1200 | Link

DX9:
2486 | lasard123 | i7-3630QM @ 2,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970M @850/1200 | Link


Von mir gibt es auch ein *Update*: 

1080p:
2510 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1800/1150 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## tobi1111 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Hier mal mein score.


----------



## tobi1111 (3. Dezember 2012)

@Softy

Hab ne frage zu deinem CPU OC. 
Habe gesehn das dein Vcore sehr niedrig ist und wollte wissen ob es da nen trick gibt oder ob du mir helfen könntest meine Einstellungen im Bios zu optimieren ?


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

Also erstmal folgendes:

1. Keine Doppelposts, sondern den "bearbeiten"-Button benutzen 

2. Bitte Startpost beachten, falls Du in die Rangliste aufgenommen werden willst 

3. Das Übertakten der CPU hat nichts mit dem Heaven Benchmark zu tun, ist also offtopic  

Du kannst mir aber ein PN schreiben oder auf die Pinnwand spammen, dann kann ich Dir gerne Info's zu OC geben


----------



## fragenbold (3. Dezember 2012)

Hehe 
4 Plätze nach vorne gerutscht 
Aber wieso wird vom MSI Afterburner OSD ein  höherer Takt, als bei GPU-Z im Boost angezeigt(1273) o.O

1080p:
1237 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 | GTX 670 AMP! @ 1128/1677/1206 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-unbenannt.png


----------



## godfather22 (4. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt nochmal mit 1GHz . Bin zwar immer noch auf dem gleichen Platz aber den Abstand hab ich erhöht 
*
2049 | godfather22 | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,44GHz | 8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1870MHz, 10-10-10-28 2T | 2x AMD HD Radeon 7950 CF @1000MHz /1250MHz |  Link*


----------



## bentrop (4. Dezember 2012)

Update auch bei mir bitte :

2466 | Bentrop | Intel i7 3770k @ 4544Mhz | 16GB Corsair D.P. DDR3-1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-2T | Msi GTX 690 @ 1035/1792/1140




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2012)

*Liste wurde aktualisiert

*edit:

Dass mir keiner mit seiner GTX 690 zu nahe kommt :

2557 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1850/1150 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*3782 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-30 1T | GTX 690 @1045/1850/1150 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bentrop (5. Dezember 2012)

-.-' ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2012)

*1365 |Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE  @ 3,6GHz | 8Gb G.Skill Sniper @ 1800MHz, 9-10-9-28 1T |  AMD HD Radeon 7950  @ 1250MHz /1650MHz @1,25v | *

*so ich bin auch mal wieder da  aber mit neuer Karte  habe mir meine eine asus 7950 gegönnt da ich meine 560ti gut verkaufen konnte.*
*hier ein kleiner anfang und sehr blöd zumachen, da ich mit msi AB und Sapphire Trixx arbeiten muss. kann mit AB nicht mehr als 1100/1575 mhz einstellen...mit trixx wohl aber da kann ich keine spannung einstellen also nehme ich beide dazu *

*war mit auto lüfterregelung bei max 28%  bischen geht noch nur habe zur zeit wenig zeit. ist ein grober vorgeschmak...aber trozdem erst eintragen..danke*


----------



## fragenbold (11. Dezember 2012)

Hehe 
Habe ich doch noch mehr Punkte bekommen 
Ist mir aber fast abgeschmiert :/
(war bei nem Freund mit WaKü )

fragenbold|i5 3570K @3.4GHz|8GB DDR3 1866MHz 9-10-9-27-2T|GTX 670 @ 1241/1921/1319|1305|Link

Das Bild ist doch glatt nicht mit den übertakteten Settings 
Hab die jetzt leider nicht als Bild. 
Aber es zählt ja nur der Score 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß fragenbold


----------



## WeedyGonzales92 (13. Dezember 2012)

711| WeedyGonzales92 | AMD FX 8150 @ 3600MHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-34 | Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 6950 @ Cayman-/1536(Unlock)-/950/1350 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=608493&d=1355425944


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

****Update****


----------



## thysol (17. Dezember 2012)

1239 | thysol | i5-750 @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1150/1450 | Link


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

@thysol

Dein Ergebnis kommt erst in die Liste, wenn Du Deinen eigenen Benchmark-Thread mal wieder aktualisierst 



Kleiner Scherz  ****Update**** ist drin.


----------



## Andy0793 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hier dann auch mal meine Ergebnisse:

FullHD:
3714 | Andy0793 | i7-3960X @ 3,6GHz | 64GB (8x8GB) DDR3-2133X CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 690 @ 2x915/2x1502 | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDReady:
4717 | Andy0793 | i7-3960X @ 3,6GHz | 64GB (8x8GB) DDR3-2133X CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 690 @ 2x915/2x1502 | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## PitBull (21. Dezember 2012)

1392 |Pitbull| Intel i7 3770k @ 4Ghz | 16Gb Corsair @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 680GTX @ 1267/1790| Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Dezember 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> 1392 |Pitbull| Intel i7 3770k @ 4Ghz | 16Gb Corsair @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 680GTX @ 1267/1790| Link


 

kleines update 

da kann ich mit meiner kleinen 7950 mit halten  

*1392 |Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3,6GHz | 8Gb G.Skill Sniper @ 1800MHz, 9-10-9-28 1T | AMD HD Radeon 7950 @ 1265MHz /1800MHz @1,30v | *



@ pittbull

da steht aber du hast einen boost von 1299mhz?!

@ all

wie weit darf man den ramtakt der graka eigentlich erhöhen ? weil die sollen ja sehr empfindlich sein. möchte nichts kaputt machen. @24/7 habe ich ihn auf 1400mhz die sollten unbedenklich sein hoffe ich.



@softy

ich möchte aber vor pittbull stehen weil meine kleine 7950 hat mehr geleistet 

mit welcher spannung haste die 1300mhz geschafft? die pack ich nicht bei normaler raumtemp von 23 grad und 1,30v

wie hat dr dave 1370 geschafft ? lukü? welche spannung? oder super chip erwischt  weist du das zufälli?!


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

@Evgasüchtiger

Sorry, aber PitBull wird vor Dir bleiben, weil:



> Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.



Die 1300MHz habe ich mit 1,300 Volt geschafft, dabei natürlich die Lüfter auf 100% gestellt.

DrDave hat glaube ich die von VTX3D. Welche Spannung usw. weiß ich aber nicht, da müsstest Du ihn selbst fragen.


----------



## Softy (21. Dezember 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## PitBull (21. Dezember 2012)

Lt GPUz waren Max 126? MHz deswegen der GPUz screen. Der Max Boot könnte erreicht werden wenn mehr Spannung und oder weniger temp währe
Bleibe natürlich oben ich habe standart V bei meiner Karte
Schaut euch mal meine Karte an, handselektiert und trotzdem nur 1280Mhz drin. Spannung kann durch BIOS Eingriff nur auf 1,21v angehoben werden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> 
> Sorry, aber PitBull wird vor Dir bleiben, weil:
> 
> ...



ok danke .
bei normaler raumtemp ?

wieviel takt darf ich den Speicher zu muten ? fürn Run haeven  ohne was kaputt zu machen ?

die zwei 680 will ich mir noch krallen


----------



## PitBull (22. Dezember 2012)

Würde sagen Takt spielt keine Rolle, Spannung sollte man nicht übertreiben, glaube die Speicher haben nur 1,5v zugelassen und werden bereits mit 1,6v versorgt...

Ich habe immer 21Grad Raumtemp


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ok danke .
> bei normaler raumtemp ?
> 
> wieviel takt darf ich den Speicher zu muten ? fürn Run haeven  ohne was kaputt zu machen ?



Der Benchmark lief bei offener Balkontür und zusätzlich habe ich so einen Standventilator vor den Rechner gestellt 

Kaputt gehen kann immer was, wenn Du die Karte übertaktest, aber wie Pitbull schon sagt, solange Du die RAM Spannung nicht erhöhst, ist die Gefahr relativ gering. Ich habe nur einmal die RAM Spannung erhöht (ich glaube auf 1,6 Volt), brachte aber keine Vorteile 

Bei meiner HD 7950 gab es bereits ab 1600MHz RAM-Takt üble Bildfehler, der RAM geht halt auch unterschiedlich gut zu übertakten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2012)

l
ok danke . dann kann ich ja eigentlich bei 1400mhz ramtakt  die 1,50v einstellen wenns stable ist


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, 1400MHz RAM-Takt sollten kein Problem sein  

Für weitere Fragen möchte ich mal wieder auf den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html verweisen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, 1400MHz RAM-Takt sollten kein Problem sein
> 
> Für weitere Fragen möchte ich mal wieder auf den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html verweisen



ok danke.
sehe gerade das man beim afterburner die speicherspannung nicht einstellen kann


----------



## Spinal (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

Neues Update mit neuer Graka (ich konnte einfach nicht warten  )

1080p
1423 | Spinal | i7 3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T | Geforce GTX 680 @ 1205/3596/1270 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Spinal


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein Ergebnis 

720p
1998 | xXDarkRazerXx | i5-2500K @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gtx 670 @ 1292/1802 | Link

Edit: 2ter Test

720p
2014 | xXDarkRazerXx | i5-2500K @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gtx 670 @ 1292/1902 | Link


----------



## PitBull (25. Dezember 2012)

1423 |Pitbull| Intel i7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb Corsair @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 680GTX @ 1293/1830| Link


----------



## Hennemi (25. Dezember 2012)

1209 |Hennemi| Intel i5 2300 @ 2,8Ghz | 6Gb @ 686Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon 7950 @ 1100/1500 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

****Updates sind drin****

@Hennemi

Leider stimmt die Auflösung bei Dir nicht, die muss FullHD (1920x1080) sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> 1423 |Pitbull| Intel i7 3770k @ 4,5Ghz | 16Gb Corsair @ 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | 680GTX @ 1293/1830| Link



ich glaube ich muss die Tage auch nochmals nach legen


----------



## fragenbold (25. Dezember 2012)

Hennemi schrieb:


> 1209 |Hennemi| Intel i5 2300 @ 2,8Ghz | 6Gb @ 686Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon 7950 @ 1100/1500 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Außerdem bitte im Vollbildmodus laufen lassen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## PitBull (25. Dezember 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss die Tage auch nochmals nach legen


 
Bei mir ist nix mehr drin, Karte läuft am Limit und cpu heizt ungesund auf Luft


----------



## Hennemi (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Unigine. Immer wenn ich es im Vollbild-Modus starten will kommt eine Fehlermeldung und es wird im Fenstermodus gestartet... Woran liegt das?


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du denn einen FullHD Monitor?


----------



## Hennemi (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja habe ich.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Seltsam  Kannst Du dann die Auflösung  1920x1080 einstellen? Dann lasse ich den Score schon gelten, auch wenn er im Fenster-Modus durchgeführt wurde


----------



## Hennemi (26. Dezember 2012)

Nein 

Nagut... dann versuche ich weiter mein Glück. Vllt schafft es mein PC irgendwann mal.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du den Benchmark und/oder Grafiktreiber schon mal de- und neuinstalliert?


----------



## Hennemi (26. Dezember 2012)

Alles schon gemacht.
Da hat sich mein Monitor-Treiber einfach verändert ohne das ich es gemerkt habe 

Jetzt ist er wieder "Richtig" und es läuft trotzdem nichts 

Hier einfach mal die Fehlermeldung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Übertaktest Du mit dem MSI Afterburner? Den würde ich testhalber mal deinstallieren, und schauen ob das Problem weiterhin auftritt.


----------



## Hennemi (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja mache ich.
Habe den einfach nur mal ausgemacht. Jetzt kann ich Unigine im Vollbild-Modus starten


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann könnte eine vollständige De- und Neuinstallation vom Afterburner helfen. Oder Du probierst mal ein anderes OC-Programm aus, z.B. https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## Hennemi (27. Dezember 2012)

Diesmal so wie sich es gehört 

1246 |Hennemi| Intel i5 2300 @ 2,8Ghz | 6Gb @ 686Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon 7950 @ 1100/1500 |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

Super, dass es jetzt geklappt hat 

****Update ist drin****


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

608 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

@Colonel Faulkner

Dein Ergebnis kann ich so nicht in die Liste aufnehmen, die Einstellungen passen nicht (Tessellation, AA, AF).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

@ Softy: Benchmark wurde nun mit korrekten Einstellungen ausgefuehrt. Screenshot und darauf verweisender Link wurden ausgetauscht (Beitrag ueber dir).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Dezember 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> @ Softy: Benchmark wurde nun mit korrekten Einstellungen ausgefuehrt. Screenshot und darauf verweisender Link wurden ausgetauscht (Beitrag ueber dir).



1650 p wo denn?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatte noch den alten Wert drin, wurde nun auch korrigiert, danke fuer den Hinweis!


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt passte es 

****Update ist drin****


----------



## Noodels87 (5. Januar 2013)

1282 | Noodels87 | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-8-21-1T | GTX 670 @ 1120/1802/1168 | Link


----------



## biohaufen (5. Januar 2013)

923 | biohaufen | i7 920 @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27-1T | Radeon HD 7850 @ 1170MHz/1275MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt drin****


----------



## coroc (8. Januar 2013)

1173 | coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1000MHz/ 1200MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> 1173 | coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1000MHz/ 1200MHz | Link



Wenn Du noch das Antialiasing auf 8-fach stellst, darfst Du auch mit auf die Liste


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2013)

hatte mich schon gewundert warum er mit eine 7870 soviele punkte hat..war erschrocken...jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## coroc (8. Januar 2013)

899| coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1000MHz/ 1200MHz | Link

Das  ist mein erster "richtiger" Versuch. Weiter folgen -mit OC.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Jetzt passt das  



coroc schrieb:


> Weiter folgen -mit OC.



Bin gespannt, ob Du die 900 Punkte knackst 

****Update ist drin****


----------



## coroc (8. Januar 2013)

Ja 

Also: 

1066 | coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1200MHz/ 1400MHz | Link


----------



## Stolle2010 (11. Januar 2013)

1095 | Stolle2010 | i5 3570k @ 4,3Ghz | 16Gb DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7870 @ 1297MHz / 1450MHz | Link


----------



## Alex555 (11. Januar 2013)

1423 | Alex555 | I7 2600k @ 3,4Ghz (stock) | 6GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7950 @ 900Mhz/1250Mhz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber nur 1280x720


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2013)

197| Ion | AMD Athlon 7750 Black Edition @ 3GHz | 2GB DDR2 400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 | Nvidia GT440 @ 700MHz/900MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Retro Feeling


----------



## Gary94 (13. Januar 2013)

Dann versuch ich mich auch mal 

1330 | Gary94 | i5-3570K @4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 680 @1293Mhz/1652Mhz | Link


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Januar 2013)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit:

1586 | BL4CK_92| i5-2500K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2xGTX570 @ 810/1620/2150 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher kommt vill noch der 720p.

Ist aber kein spezial Bench-Setup wie bei manchen von euch, sondern 24/7.


----------



## Headhunter93 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich auch ^^

1128 | Headhunter93 | i7-3770K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-28-2T |  GTX670 @ 980/1502/980 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...gine-engine-heaven-3.0-basic-dx-11-result.pngLink

Board: Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core-i7-3770k@3,8GHz
GPU: Asus GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 @1866 CL 10-11-10-28-2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Ion (15. Januar 2013)

*Update*
1080p:

1319 | Ion | i5-3470 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL9-10-11-24-2T | HD 7950 @ 1175MHz/1650 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und neuer Eintrag*
720p:

1871 | Ion | i5-3470 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866 MHz CL9-10-11-24-2T | HD 7950 @ 1175MHz/1650 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
*720p - Retro PC*

297| Ion | AMD Athlon 7750 Black Edition @ 3GHz | 2GB DDR2 400MHz CL 6-6-6-18 | Nvidia GT440 @ 700MHz/900MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2013)

*Update*

1424 | beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit schwinge ich mich (kurzfristig) auf Platz 7.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## PitBull (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss die Tage auch nochmals nach legen



1454 |Pitbull| Intel i7 3770k @ 4,0Ghz | 8Gb G.Skill @ 2133Mhz, 9-11-9-27 1T | 680GTX @ 1334/1868| Link


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## fragenbold (9. Februar 2013)

*UPDATE*

Hehe 1 ganzer Punkt mehr 
Das Update ist aber eigentlich dafür gedacht, dass ich dies mal die richtigen Werte auf dem Screenshot habe 

1306 | fragenbold | i5-3570K @ 3.8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-1T | GTX 670 AMP! @ 1154/1847/1232 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Softy (9. Februar 2013)

****Update ist drin****


----------



## Richtschütze (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

1097 | Richtschütze | C2Q 9550 @ 3,4 Ghz | 8 GB DDR2 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 670 @ 980/980/1502/3004 | Link

Wollt gern wissen ob alles i.o. ist mit der Karte, noch kann ich sie umtauschen.. oder sind noch weitere Tests notwendig?


Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Dafür, dass die Karte nicht übertaktet ist, ist der Wert OK 


****Update eingefügt****


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

Wie wird der Benchmark eigentlich gestartet?
Wenn ich unten auf "Run" klicke, sieht es zwar super aus und ich kann auch die Frame Anzeige sehen, aber leider passiert sonst nichts.
Es wäre also hilfreich, wenn das nochmal genau beschrieben und im Startpost extra darauf hingewiesen wird.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch ziemlich selbsterklärend 

1. wird es im Ladescreen angezeigt, dass man F9 drücken muss um den Benchmark zu starten.

2. Außerdem gibt es im Benchmark oben links einen Button "Benchmark".


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es deutlich genug... 
Entweder man drückt F9 so wie es im Ladebildschirm bereits gezeigt wird oder man startet den Benchmark über die Benchmarktaste (wie unerwartet) am oberen Bildschirmrand sobald der Benchmark fertig geladen hat.


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. März 2013)

1080P:

1294 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570k @ stock + Boost | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1306/1856MHz |  Link
 


Yes Die Evga GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB geht verdammt gut und das war noch nicht das ende der Fahnenstange ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (22. März 2013)

Bissle Luft nach oben ist noch  
Ganz so schlimm wie der Valley ist es ja nicht, aber ist ja auch nur der 3.0 

1419| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1308 / 1640 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Axonia (23. März 2013)

*Update*

Habe direkt mal das kühlere Zimmer genutzt, um zumindestens im 3.0 noch einmal aufzumischen.
Erstaunlich was der Asic einem da noch bringt.
Jetzt bräuchte ich eher nen Ivy und nen Volt mod, damit ich noch einige Punkte rausholen kann.

1080p:

1473| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1365 / 1650 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p:

2060| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1365 / 1650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Henne079 (24. März 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Dann schreibe ich hier doch gleichmal meinen ersten Beitrag.

In der Hoffnung das ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe hier mein Ergebniss für 1080p:

1383 | Henne079 | i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz | 4 x 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1306/4004MHz | Link

Hier das Ergebniss für 720p:

2111 | Henne079 | i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz | 4 x 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1306/4004MHz | Link


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. März 2013)

Lad die Vaildate Bilder mal über den Internen ForenBilder Upload hoch ^^


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. März 2013)

1080P Update

1398 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570k @ stock + Boost | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1320/4004MHz | Link
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bingo ^^ schnellste GTX 670 ^^


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Axonia (26. März 2013)

So Softy,
ein letztes mal darfst du für mich eintragen.
Da ich durchgehend ins Power Limit renne, habe ich keine weitere Möglichkeit weiter zu takten.  
1401 Mhz weil 1400 Mhz zu Mainstrem sind 

1080P

1492| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1401 / 1650 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




720P

2086| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1401/ 1650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2013)

Wow 1400mhz......mit wieviel Spannung ? Speicher geht nicht höher ?


----------



## Axonia (26. März 2013)

1401mhz wenn ich bittend darf 
Den Takt habe ich mit einer Spannung von 1.3 Volt geschafft.
Das Problem ist, dass sobald ich mit 1.308 Benche ich gnadenlos ins Powerlimit renne und die Karte abschaltet.
Drum ist 1.3 Volt maximum.
Die 1401 Mhz habe ich aber natürlich nicht bei Zimmer Temp geschafft, sondern ich war auf dem Balkon.
Wie man bei GPU z noch sehen kann, war das Bild dann im idle. 
Da hatte die Karte eine Temp von 2 Grad. Unter Last hatte ich im Durschnitt 23-24 Grad. Max war 26 Grad.
Unter Zimmer Temp war "schon" bei 1365 Mhz schluss.
Am Speicher geht leider gar nichts mehr 
Egal wie viel Volt ich anlegen. Bekomme auch keine Streifen oder so nen Kram.
Sondern wird einfach schwarz. Vllt hänge ich da schon so am Limit, dass ich durch den höheren Speicher Takt wieder ins Power Limit renne.
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Softy (26. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Horilein (26. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> 1401mhz wenn ich bittend darf
> Den Takt habe ich mit einer Spannung von 1.3 Volt geschafft.
> Das Problem ist, dass sobald ich mit 1.308 Benche ich gnadenlos ins Powerlimit renne und die Karte abschaltet.
> Drum ist 1.3 Volt maximum.
> ...


 
1401 MHZ öÖöÖöÖÖÖÖööööö
Da wird der Dr. aber kotzen^^schick schick mein Freund


----------



## Axonia (26. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> 1401 MHZ öÖöÖöÖÖÖÖööööö
> Da wird der Dr. aber kotzen^^schick schick mein Freund



Noch hat er aber nich 720p gebencht. Solange bin ich sogar noch schnellste AMD Karte dort. 
Mal schauen wie lange noch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2013)

diese woche wird meine graka eingeschickt  hoffentlich kriege ich eine gute ab  die 1400mhz will ich schlagen


----------



## Axonia (26. März 2013)

Na dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen. 
Welche wird es denn ?
Also mit einem Standartkühler kannst das eig vergessen. Und Balkon ist Pflicht.
Habe es ja auch nur so geschafft. 
Bei Zimmer Temp wären 1400 Mhz nämlich "leicht" schwer zu erreichen (Welch ein toller Oxymoron).
Heute werde ich dann doch noch einmal auf dem Balkon gehen.
I WIE !!!! muss ich die 1401Mhz noch ausbauen können. 
Leute ? Ihr dürft gespannt sein 
Wenn mich Softy bis dahin nicht erschlagen hat mit meinen ganzen Updates


----------



## DrDave (26. März 2013)

720p Einstand:
2200 | DrDave | i7-3770k @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22-1T | HD 7950 @ 1380/1850MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Na dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen.
> Welche wird es denn ?
> Also mit einem Standartkühler kannst das eig vergessen. Und Balkon ist Pflicht.
> Habe es ja auch nur so geschafft.
> ...



Auch wieder asus


----------



## Axonia (26. März 2013)

2200 ?
Du willst mich doch verarschen ... hahahah 
Krass deine Karte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> 2200 ?
> Du willst mich doch verarschen ... hahahah
> Krass deine Karte.



Du brauchst meinen Speicher der 7950 .....der geht @24/7 mit 1700mhz @1,60v und in benches auch über 1900mhz


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Ion (27. März 2013)

*@Axonia *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*720p:*

2050 | Ion | i7-3770k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 670 @ 1323/1723MHz | Link

PS:
Ich hab auch nen Balkon!! Den muss ich nur noch aufräumen 
Dann komme ich wieder


----------



## Axonia (27. März 2013)

Sollte ich so einen Speicher gepaart mit meinem hohen Coreclock haben dann ... 
Bye Bye @ All 

Nunja Titan vllt nicht. ABER die zählt nicht. Später kommt noch einmal das letzte Update bevor ich nen Ivy habe.
Dann schauen wir mal, wie viel der noch mal rausholen kann 

Edit: @Ion
Gogo räum auf, denn anders wirst du es schwer haben mich selbst unter 720p zu schlagen 


Edit2:

Leider muss ich mich vorerst DrDave geschlagen geben. 
Da ich anscheinend paar Probleme mit MSI Afterburner hatte, sind die Taktrakten teils Unterschiedlich 

*UPDATE*

1080p

1522| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1390 / 1750 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p

2141| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1405/ 1650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (27. März 2013)

Bei den Taktraten wird mir ganz schwindelig^^, ab 1210 Mhz bekomm ich bunte Avatare 
Aber mein Speicher geht ganz gut ab


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Axonia (31. März 2013)

Tuuuuut Tuuuuut

Ich schon wieder 
So den lieben Dave bekomme ich leider nicht, egal was ich mache. 
Und sei es BLCK oder Aero Oberfäche ...
Aber immerhin die 7970 von Pittpull vernichtet *Hust* 
Ein Punkt Vorsprung 

*UPDATE *

1525 | Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1385 / 1800




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. März 2013)

1007 | Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | link

PS. Der Downloadlink für zum 4.0er hier einer zum 3.0er
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2111/mirrors.php


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

@soldat0815
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

**Update**


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. März 2013)

No, Problem. Das dumme ist das der Link bei mir auf einmal ewig lädt und nix kommt 

Nehm ma lieber den direkten Downloadlink vom PCGH.
http://download.pcgameshardware.de/asset/binaries/2012/03/Unigine_Heaven-3.0.exe


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

Danke, hab den Link geändert.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2013)

****update****

1757 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,85GHz | 8GB DDR3-1466 CL-11-11-11-28-2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1165/3005MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (21. April 2013)

**Update**


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

so, erster  Materialschlacht oleee

4566 | the.hai | i7-3930k @ 4,86GHz | 32GB DDR3-1380 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 4x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1125/1425 | Link

P.S. GPUs waren auf angegebene Frequenz getaktet, ein Bluescreen hats mir aber vorm Screen machen zurückgesetzt, weshalb ich es dann dabei beließ.


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

DELETE PLS


----------



## the.hai (30. April 2013)

bans3i schrieb:


> CPU Limit FTW:
> 
> 4733| bans3i | i7-3930k @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 4xGeforce GTX Titan @ +100 GPU +200 Mem 150% PT 93°TT
> 
> ...


 
Dein Screen ist nicht regelkonform, bitte nachlesen und neumachen


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Dein Screen ist nicht regelkonform, bitte nachlesen und neumachen


 
Danke für den Hinweis, habs geändert.


----------



## Ion (30. April 2013)

Ja und vorallem ist es die 4´er Version, nicht die 3´er


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja und vorallem ist es die 4´er Version, nicht die 3´er


 

Oje, man merkt das ich nicht ganz da bin. Werde es hier rauslöschen und in den anderen Thread posten.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2013)

@the.hai

Glückwunsch zur Pole 
*
*Update**


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

So ich hoffe jetzt das es passt 

6057| bans3i | i7-3930k @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 4xGeforce GTX Titan @ +100 GPU +200 Mem 150% PT 93°TT | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (30. April 2013)

@bans3i
Hast du eigentlich nen Geld-Scheißer? 
Hammer Ergebnis!


----------



## Softy (30. April 2013)

Krass 


Ion schrieb:


> @bans3i
> Hast du eigentlich nen Geld-Scheißer?



Beim RAM ist ihm dann die Kohle ausgegangen  


**Update**


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> @bans3i
> Hast du eigentlich nen Geld-Scheißer?
> Hammer Ergebnis!


 
Ich hab gewusst dass das jetzt kommt 
Aber nein Geldscheiser hab ich leider auch keinen. Die Grakas habe ich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt vom Mund abgespart. 
Es ist mein Hobby und meistens verkaufe ich das Zeug dann wieder schnell, so mache ich wenig Wertverlust.



Softy schrieb:


> Krass
> 
> 
> Beim RAM ist ihm dann die Kohle ausgegangen
> ...


 

Das ist alles schon letztes Jahr gekauft worden und am Anfang dachte ich eigentlich nicht daran, dass es mal sowas krankes werden wird. Ich hab schon mal überlegt bessere RAMs zu kaufen, aber für was den, bringt ja kaum was.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2013)

Ja, schnellerer RAM bringt nur ein paar mehr Punkte in Benchmarks. Aber so ein System baut man ja (normalerweise) nur zum benchen 

Wie sieht es mit Mikrorucklern aus?


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

Teilweise recht schlimm, teilweise gehts. Kommt meistens echt auf das Spiel an. SLI-AA nutze ich aber gelegentlich und das ist dann mit 4-Karten schon ganz nett, auch wenn die Sample Verteilung alles andere als optimal ist.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2013)

*1080p*

1140 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2013)

****update****
*
720p*
1771 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL-11-11-11-28-2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1163/3005MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2013)

*****update******

1080p*

1165 | PCGHGS | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,96GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 CL-11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## eagle*23* (26. Mai 2013)

2785 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX680 @ 1266/1852 | Link


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

**Update**


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juni 2013)

Kleines Update:
2279 | godfather22 | FX-8320 @ 4,48Ghz | 16GB DDR3-186600 CL 11-11-11-30-2T | 2x HD Radeon 7950 @ 1100/1250 | Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Juni 2013)

Mir ist heut auch langweilig. 

2597 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1100/1600 |  Link


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2013)

*Achtung! Wichtiger Doppelpost!* 

@Hawky
Da halte ich mal gegen :

2614 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-11-30 1T | GTX 690  @ 1040/1825/1145 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Juni 2013)

> Da halte ich mal gegen :



Öhh, das ist unfair, du hast ja auch nen i7.


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2013)

Die CPU spielt doch für den Benchmark so gut wie keine Rolle


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juni 2013)

Das Duell der Giganten macht eine Fortsetzung  los Hawky kontern


----------



## tFFMrPink (4. Juni 2013)

neue graka....aber nur 150punkte mehr als mit der 670?!

was da los

1287 | tffmrpink | Intel Xeon E3 1230v2 @ 3,3Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX780 @ 902/1502 |


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

> Da halte ich mal gegen



Ich auch. 

Update:
2616 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1150/1700 |  Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Update:
> 2616 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1150/1700 |  Link



Geht doch


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2013)

tFFMrPink schrieb:


> neue graka....aber nur 150punkte mehr als mit der 670?!
> 
> was da los



Du hast die falsche Version von Unigine Heaven  Hier bist Du richtig : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/260820-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a.html



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Update:
> 2616 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1150/1700 |  Link



Verdammt   Das nächste Update mache ich dann... 2016 oder so


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

> Verdammt Das nächste Update mache ich dann... 2016 oder so



Ach komm schon, die 2 Punkte schaffste doch noch.


----------



## DrDave (4. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, die 2 Punkte schaffste doch noch.


 
Du willst ihn doch nur ärgern und nachlegen


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du willst ihn doch nur ärgern und nachlegen


 
Wie kommst du denn auf sowas?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, die 2 Punkte schaffste doch noch.



Die GTX 690 ist leider am Ende  Zumindest jetzt, wo die Temperaturen draußen wieder etwas wärmer werden. Aber ich versuche es nächsten Winter nochmal 

****UPDATE**** ( )


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die GTX 690 ist leider am Ende  Zumindest jetzt, wo die Temperaturen draußen wieder etwas wärmer werden. Aber ich versuche es nächsten Winter nochmal


 
Schade, hab mich so auf einen Konter gefreut. 

Dann darfst du das Ergebnis noch eintragen, und nächsten Winter gehts dann weiter. 

Update:
2642 | Hawky1980 | Ph II X6 @4,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x HD7970 @ 1200/1750 |  Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Schade, hab mich so auf einen Konter gefreut.
> 
> Dann darfst du das Ergebnis noch eintragen, und nächsten Winter gehts dann weiter.
> 
> ...



Du bist so gemein


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Juni 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du bist so gemein


 
Ach wo denn?  Softy wird mich früher oder später schon noch einholen. 
Trotzdem Hut ab, dass er hier den Threat so lange am Leben hält. Bei dem Heaven 4 Threat ist ja mal ziemlich tote Hose angesagt.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ach wo denn?  Softy wird mich früher oder später schon noch einholen.



Spätestens mit der GTX 790  Wenn sie denn kommt 




Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Trotzdem  Hut ab, dass er hier den Threat so lange am Leben hält. Bei dem Heaven 4  Threat ist ja mal ziemlich tote Hose angesagt.



Danke  Vielleicht sollte ich ein alternatives Unigine Heaven 4 Ranking aufmachen, das ich dann aktuell halte


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Danke  Vielleicht sollte ich ein alternatives Unigine Heaven 4 Ranking aufmachen, das ich dann aktuell halte


 Ich bitte darum! Wir haben dem TE des Heaven 4.0 nun wirklich genug Zeit gegeben diesen weiter zu führen.
Ich würde gerne auch im Heaven 4 benchen, Softy, wenn du das übernehmen würdest, fänden das hier sicher alle super


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2013)

1564 | Masterchief79 | i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2000 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | HD7970 @ 1365/1875 | Screen

Sir Oli krieg ich leider nicht ganz geknackt  Das hier war bei 1,3V GPU Spannung und Wakü (realen 1,24).


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2013)

Neue Karte - neue Einträge 
Karte auf Standard-Takt

1080:

1287 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1111/1753MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720:

1994 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1111/1753MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Juni 2013)

1287 mit einer 770 @ 1111/1753 MHz vs. 1319 mit einer 7950 @ 1175/1650. Wie schauts da bei Taktgleichstand aus? Was ist das Maxmium der Karte? Sorry für mein OT, lieber Softy.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2013)

Was für Taktgleichstand? Du kannst ja schlecht Kepler mit GCN 2.0 gleich takten und dann vergleichen 
Das wäre ungefähr so, als würde man eine Birne in Apfelform schnitzen und dann den Geschmack vergleichen. Du verstehst mich schon 

PS: @Hawky: Das ist nen sehr fairer und sportlicher Like, danke


----------



## Axonia (6. Juni 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> 1319 mit einer 7950 @ 1175/1650.



Ach da hatte er ja noch seine 7950  Die hättest du mal nicht abgeben sollen lieber Ion 

Edit:
@Masterchief79
Was sehe ich da ? 
Da rutsche ich auch einen Platz runter.
Aber den Platz hast du dir wohl verdient. 
Sehr schönes Ergebnis


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Juni 2013)

> PS: @Hawky: Das ist nen sehr fairer und sportlicher Like, danke


Den hast du dir verdient. Man muss sich auchmal geschlagen geben.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## eagle*23* (9. Juni 2013)

3628 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX780 @ 1150/1750 | Link ​


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Ion (10. Juni 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Neue Karte - neue Einträge
> Karte auf Standard-Takt
> 
> 1080:
> ...


 
*UPDATE*

Mit OC

1080:

1466 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2001MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




720:

2274 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 770 @ 1320/2001MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr ist bei den Temps nicht drin 
Sollte aber für´s erste reichen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Juni 2013)

1463 | Tripleh84 | i5-3570K @ 4,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-36 1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/2000 |Link


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## godfather22 (11. Juni 2013)

Noch ein kleines Update 

2384 | godfather22 | FX-8320 @ 4,48Ghz | 16GB DDR3-186600 CL 11-11-11-30-2T | 2x HD Radeon 7950 @ 1200/1400 | Link

Der Softy muss ja auch was zu tun haben ^^


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2013)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Sasa0045 (7. Juli 2013)

1441 	Sasa0045 	AMD FX 8320 @ 4 GHz 	8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 	HD 7970 @ 1300/1600 Link


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2013)

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Oktober 2013)

So da hier länger schon nichts mehr los war muss ich mit meiner neuen Karte gleich mal benchen 

2062 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7-2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1306/1702 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja Leichenschändung 

Naja, was solls...: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Oktober 2013)

UPDATE 1080p

2144 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1359Mhz / 1702Mhz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaffi (23. Oktober 2013)

Gibt auch nen Heaven 4 Thread...


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Oktober 2013)

Jaffi schrieb:


> Gibt auch nen Heaven 4 Thread...


 
Ich weiß werde dort auch noch benchen


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

*update*


----------



## coroc (4. November 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Also:
> 
> 1066 | coroc | Phenom 2 955 BE @ 3.6GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL  11-11-11-29 2T | HD 7870 @ 1200MHz/ 1400MHz | Link


 Da sieht man mal wie unwichtig die CPU für den Unigine Heaven ist...

*Update (?):
* 
1060| coroc | core i5 4670k @3.4GHz | 8Gb DDR3 CL 9-11-11-29-2T | HD 7870 @ 1200MHz/1400MHT | Link

Muss ich wohl doch noch mehr Takt rausquälen...


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

*update*


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

2192 | Speedy1612 | i7-3770k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T | Radeon R9-290  1250/1650 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> 2192 | Speedy1612 | i7-3770k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 | Radeon R9-290  1250/1650 |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte noch die RAM-Latenzen nachtragen. Danke, und Glückwunsch zur Pole Position  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Hab es geändert


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Danke, habe es ergänzt  

2400 MHz und CL 10? Nicht schlecht  Welcher RAM ist das denn genau?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

Avexir Core Series MPOWER Edt., DDR3-2400, CL10 - 8 GB


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. November 2013)

UPDATE: 1080P

Huch das war knapp  Speedy wird vermutlich gleich nachlegen 

2196 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1385Mhz / 3602Mhz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (13. November 2013)

Woiferl xD da fehlt der ivy bzw die KochplatteAber beides absolut Top Ergebnisse


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

2198| Speedy1612 | i7-3770k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T | Radeon R9-290 1200/1600 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. November 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Woiferl xD da fehlt der ivy bzw die KochplatteAber beides absolut Top Ergebnisse


 
Da hast du recht


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

Woiferl, stell den Rechner raus in den Schnee. Und dann will ich die 1400 MHz sehen


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Woiferl zieh nach Ich habe noch ein Ergebniss im Petto mit über 1200 Punkte


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Woiferl zieh nach Ich habe noch ein Ergebniss im Petto mit über 1200 Punkte


 
Ich hoffe, Du meinst über *2*200 Punkte


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Woiferl zieh nach Ich habe noch ein Ergebniss im Petto mit über 1200 Punkte


 
aha 
Viel mehr wird nicht gehen, dazu muss es schon kälter werden 

Aber Wakü vs. Lukü ist ja auch unfair


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Naja . deine 780er geht ganz gut !  Ob da noch viel mehr Takt drin ist ?!?

Ja genau sorry  über 2200 wenn Ich das noch Richtig im Kopf hab  

Ich poste es nach Feierabend


----------



## Axonia (14. November 2013)

Ach mit niedrigen °C geht sicherlich noch etwas. 1400Mhz ... GOGOG
Wie siehts denn bei dir aus Speedy ? Glaubst langsam ist schicht im Schacht ?
Oder kannst du da auch noch was dran drehen ?


----------



## gecan (14. November 2013)

1996| gecan | i7-4930k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-9-24 1T | Radeon R9-290X 1100/1350 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

2216| Speedy1612 |i7-3770k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T | Radeon R9-290 1200/1650 |


----------



## gecan (14. November 2013)

*Speedy1612*,

heftig wenn man deine 2 bench jetzt vergleicht beim min fps und max fps


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> Speedy1612,
> 
> heftig wenn man deine 2 bench jetzt vergleicht beim min fps und max fps



Ich habe wie man auch den PCGH.de News sieht die 290er evt zur 290X geflasht.

Mein letztes Ergebniss ist mit dem Bios der 290X was auch beim Gamen wesentlich mehr FPS bringt.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> 2216| Speedy1612 |i7-3770k @ 4,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-14-12-31 2T | Radeon R9-290 1200/1650 |


 
An das Ergebniss komm ich natürlich nicht mehr ran


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. November 2013)

Jetzt ist aber auch ende im Gelände Glaube Ich ,  meine Wakü erweiter Ich gerade mal sehen Vllt geht noch was, denke aber eher weniger sollte ja schon nen Ultra Krasser Score sein


----------



## Axonia (16. November 2013)

Woiferl ! 
Ab nach draußen und dann "nur mal schnell die Welt re-ten ... ach ne. Nur mal schnell nen Haswell kaufen"
Glaube damit kannst du den lieben Speedy vllt noch etwas unter Druck setzten. Dennoch einfach nur stark, dass die 290x mit 1200 Mhz kann.
Wenn man überlegt, dass die 780 dafür dann um die 1400Mhz muss 

Meine damalige 7950 ist dagegen ja schon fast wie so ne 650ti


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Woiferl !
> Ab nach draußen und dann "nur mal schnell die Welt re-ten ... ach ne. Nur mal schnell nen Haswell kaufen"
> Glaube damit kannst du den lieben Speedy vllt noch etwas unter Druck setzten. Dennoch einfach nur stark, dass die 290x mit 1200 Mhz kann.
> Wenn man überlegt, dass die 780 dafür dann um die 1400Mhz muss
> ...





Endlich hab Ich dich bekommen Dennis 


Man muss auch dazu bedenken das von den 1200 sogar 1170mhz Spiele Stable sind !   Ich glaube nicht das eine 780er in Games über 1300 Stable ist oder irre Ich mich ?

Bei meiner 670er waren 1380mhz BenchStable aber nur 1269mhz Game Stable.

Oder was kann deine 780er Game Stable Woiferl


----------



## Axonia (16. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Endlich hab Ich dich bekommen Dennis
> 
> 
> Man muss auch dazu bedenken das von den 1200 sogar 1170mhz Spiele Stable sind !   Ich glaube nicht das eine 780er in Games über 1300 Stable ist oder irre Ich mich ?
> ...


 
Wurde auch Zeit nachdem deine 7970 Lighning @Wakü es nicht geschafft hat 

Naja kommt wie immer auf die GPU drauf an, aber es gibt auf jeden Fall welche die auch die 1300Mhz je nach Spiel schaffen. Meine Woiferl's 780 schafft das auch, hat sie nur auf 1200Mhz, da diese dadurch leiser ist. Ist ja immerhin "nur" @lukü


----------



## morpheus! (16. November 2013)

Was ich nicht verstehe...ich habe einen i5 2500k@4ghz und ne GTX 680@1180Mhz   und komme in dem Test nicht über 950Punkte.

Andere haben mit einer schlechteren CPU/GPU 1150 Punkte oder besser.

Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Ion (16. November 2013)

Falsche Einstellungen im Treiber, Hintergrundprogramme etc.
Kann an 1000 Sachen liegen


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Endlich hab Ich dich bekommen Dennis
> 
> 
> Man muss auch dazu bedenken das von den 1200 sogar 1170mhz Spiele Stable sind !   Ich glaube nicht das eine 780er in Games über 1300 Stable ist oder irre Ich mich ?
> ...


 
Ist je nach Spiel unterschiedlich mit 1.21V schaffe ich in BF3 1306Mhz stable und in Crysis 3 schaffe ich damit 1280Mhz stable, aber wenn ich zum spielen auch 1.35V gebe sowie zum benchen was natürlich niemals eine 24/7 Einstellung ist, da die hohe Spannung dem Chip auf dauer nicht gut tut gehen sicherlich auch 1350Mhz. Um mehr Spannung zu geben fürs benchen bräuchte ich dann halt den Evbot, der sich aber nur bei einer Wakü auszahlt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ist je nach Spiel unterschiedlich mit 1.21V schaffe ich in BF3 1306Mhz stable und in Crysis 3 schaffe ich damit 1280Mhz stable, aber wenn ich zum spielen auch 1.35V gebe sowie zum benchen was natürlich niemals eine 24/7 Einstellung ist, da die hohe Spannung dem Chip auf dauer nicht gut tut gehen sicherlich auch 1350Mhz. Um mehr Spannung zu geben fürs benchen bräuchte ich dann halt den Evbot, der sich aber nur bei einer Wakü auszahlt.



viele wären froh wenn sie deinen takt erreichen würden


----------



## Woiferl94 (16. November 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> viele wären froh wenn sie deinen takt erreichen würden


 
Gibt ja teilweise schon recht viele die diesen Takt schaffen überhaupt die Karten mit dem B1 Chip


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Gibt ja teilweise schon recht viele die diesen Takt schaffen überhaupt die Karten mit dem B1 Chip



Echt? glaube muss mehr in den grünen Threads forschen  
Einen schönen Abend noch Mädels ....muss liegen ....die Kiddis sind wieder früh wach  meist schon gegen 5,30Uhr


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Echt? glaube muss mehr in den grünen Threads forschen
> Einen schönen Abend noch Mädels ....muss liegen ....die Kiddis sind wieder früh wach  meist schon gegen 5,30Uhr



Arme Sau :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Arme Sau :/



Datt sage ich dir  sind halt früh aufsteher  meine Frau darf auch mal liegen bleiben  

so jetzt aber lets beeeeench


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

So, für allgemeine Diskussionen verweise ich mal wieder auf den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207517-unigine-heaven-3-0-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## WC-Ente (17. November 2013)

1634 | WC-Ente | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon R9 290 @ 1000/1250 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. November 2013)

WC-Ente schrieb:


> 1634 | Softy | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon R9 290 @ 1000/1250 | Link


 Du solltest vielelicht deinen Namen ins Ergebnis schreiben und nciht den von Softy


----------



## WC-Ente (17. November 2013)

Jo, Copy&Paste halt  Danke!


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. November 2013)

WC-Ente schrieb:


> 1634 | WC-Ente | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon R9 290 @ 1000/1250 | Link


 
Da geht doch mehr oder ?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WC-Ente (17. November 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Da geht doch mehr oder ?


 
Jep, sollte. Ich bastel mir bald den Arctic Accelero Xtreme III auf meine R9, mal schaun was dann geht


----------



## Klater007 (23. November 2013)

1950 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 780 Ti @ 980/1046 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klater007 (23. November 2013)

4980 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 780 Ti @ 980/1046 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Da hast Du leider die falsche Tessellationseinstellung (disabled statt extreme).


----------



## Klater007 (23. November 2013)

@Softy

dachte mir doch das da was Faul ist, so hier jetzt aber nochmahl u. mit Tassllation

2918 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 780 Ti @ 980/1046 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Klater


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Jetzt passt es  Glückwunsch zur Pole Position 

**Update**


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. November 2013)

UPDATE 1080P: 

Jetzt muss Speedy wieder nachlegen 

2235 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1398Mhz / 3703Mhz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

Hier Stand misst


----------



## Ion (24. November 2013)

Eintrag für 720:

3026 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3305MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

2x Glückwunsch zur Pole 

**Update**


----------



## Ion (24. November 2013)

Und noch für 1080:

2027 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3305MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (24. November 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Klater007 (30. November 2013)

Update:

Für 720p


3063 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 780 Ti @ 1136/2200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Klater


----------



## Klater007 (30. November 2013)

Update

Für Full HD

2055 | Klater007 | i7-3770 @ 3,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 780 Ti @ 1136/2200


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Klater


----------



## Softy (30. November 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Dezember 2013)

Full HD Single GPU

1424 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Geforce GTX 670 @ 1333/4001




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Fatalii (2. Dezember 2013)

Full HD Single GPU

2340 | Fatalii | i7-3770K @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-2T | Geforce GTX 780Ti @ 1349*/3700MHz Link
*(ingame Boost)

MfG und ein Hoch auf die Pole!


----------



## Axonia (2. Dezember 2013)

Dachte dein Ergebnis kommt gar nicht mehr 
Na das ist doch fein ! 
Schade, dass bei mir ab den 1,2V. max dann aber bei den 1,21 Schluss ist. 
Selbst Woiferl werde ich niemals gefährlich


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2013)

**Update**


----------



## type_o (3. Dezember 2013)

720p: 

1189 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1085/2170/1248 |LINK 

1080p: 

794 | type_o | P II X4 945 @ 3,6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 560Ti @ 1085/2170/1248 | LINK


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2013)

*Realtime *Update* 
*


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Eintrag für 720:
> 
> 3026 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3305MHz | Link


 


Ion schrieb:


> Und noch für 1080:
> 
> 2027 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3305MHz | Link


 
Update:

720:

3069 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3524MHz | Link

1080:

2058 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3506MHz | Link


@Axonia
Wann kommen deine Scores?


----------



## Axonia (4. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Update:  720:  3069 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3524MHz | Link  1080:  2058 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3506MHz | Link  @Axonia Wann kommen deine Scores?



Solange ich nicht den Fehler gefunden habe, dass ich mit mehr Takt weniger Punkte habe als du, obwohl sonst alles gleich ist, kommt vorerst kein Upload.


----------



## Axonia (4. Dezember 2013)

Soo nachdem ich schon fast davor war, wirklich mad zu werden, habe ich nun herausgefunden, wieso Ions 780 schneller ist -.-
Es liegt an den "Processing Clusters"
Ich habe leider nur 4, er aber 5 
Das heißt, ich kann nur mit Gewalt hier Punkte holen  
Habe leider auch nur Elpida ... Also sieht nicht gut für mich aus  Ion ... Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit einem neuem Update 

2067 | Axonia | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1306/3344MHz


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2013)

Axonia schrieb:
			
		

> Also sieht nicht gut für mich aus  Ion ... Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit einem neuem Update


 



Ion schrieb:


> 1080:
> 
> 2058 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3506MHz | Link


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update für 1080:*

2081 | Ion | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz 7-8-8-21 1T | GTX 780 @ 1241/3602MHz | Link


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Axonia (4. Dezember 2013)

Das war so klar .... 
Warum muss denn auch gerade ich Pech haben Mörder GPU die da beschnitten ist 
Naja okay Speicher ist schon Nice. 
Naja ich probiert es Ende des Monats noch einmal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Dezember 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Das war so klar ....
> Warum muss denn auch gerade ich Pech haben Mörder GPU die da beschnitten ist
> Naja okay Speicher ist schon Nice.
> Naja ich probiert es Ende des Monats noch einmal.



Verschärfe deine Timmings deines Arbeitsspeichers  und von 2t auf 1t stellen oder mhz hoch


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

2213 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1220/1800 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: **Update**http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-heaven-3.png


----------



## Axonia (14. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> 2213 | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1220/1800 | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass dort StefanStg steht und nicht Softy


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass dort StefanStg steht und nicht Softy



Nö. Stefan hat ja nur zugeschaut (und gelernt  )


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. Dezember 2013)

841 | Stoffel01 | Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T9550@2,67GhZ | 4GB DDR3 7-7-7-20 530Mhz| GTX260M@550/800 | http://abload.de/img/laptopwajln.png


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2013)

update

*2009 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 - 2133 **CL10-11-10-28 -1T | AMD R9 290 1150 / 1550 |* 

 leider hält er die 1150mhz nicht konstant und taktet mal runter unter 1100 dann wieder hoch  bei 1100mhz bleibt er konstant bei 1100mhz wie kann das sein?


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2013)

**Update**



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> leider hält er die 1150mhz nicht konstant und taktet mal runter unter 1100 dann wieder hoch  bei 1100mhz bleibt er konstant bei 1100mhz wie kann das sein?



Wie sind denn die Temperaturen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Dezember 2013)

Immer unter 80 Grad.... Keine Ahnung wie das sein kann. Die sollen mal die blöden Boostkarten abschaffen  ich brauche so etwas nicht


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (9. Januar 2014)

2239 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7 4770K @4,0GHz | 8GB DDR3 2133 @2200 CL9-10-10-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @1232/1948 |     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddi84 (27. Januar 2014)

hier auch wieder notebook gx-60

einmal @full hd
851 | Buddi84 | A10-5750@2,5ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 2T | 8970M@ 950 / 1250 | 						

@1280x720
1728 | Buddi84 | A10-5750@2,5ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-12-28 2T | 8970M@ 950 / 1250 |


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2014)

@Buddi84

Wieviel Punkte bekommst Du, wenn Du Crossfire aktivierst? Oder geht das bei dem Notebook gar nicht?

**Update**


----------



## Buddi84 (28. Januar 2014)

nein das geht leider nicht. aber selbst wenn würde es nichts bringen, da die cpu limitiert. von der rohleistung der gpu hätte ja so schon ein 2ter platz rausspringen müssen, wenn dies nicht der fall wäre dass die cpu bremst.

werd mal schauen ob ich an den ram timings was ändern kann, die sind ja im vergleich mit den anderen notebooks nicht so berauschend


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2014)

Achso, schade. Naja, vielleicht kannst Du die CPU ja übertakten


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Softy, kannst du mich mal aufklären. Ich hab heute Heaven runtergeladen. Und es ist 4.0. Ich kann meine Benchs mit 3.0 nicht vergleichen, da die Einstellungen im Startmenu von Heaven anders als die hier im Startpost sind. Warum benchen wir nicht mit 4.0 (vermutlich wegen der Vergleichbarkeit der getätigen Benches) und wo bekomme ich 3.0 her?


----------



## type_o (30. Januar 2014)

Steht doch im Startpost:
>Hier der Download-Link: http://download.pcgameshardware.de/a...Heaven-3.0.exe<
Es sind auch zwei verschiedene Benches! 
Zum Heaven 4.0 gehts doch hier!


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Überlesen... Bzw. garnicht großartig gelesen, da ich nicht wusste, dass es 4.0 gibt. Mir ist nur beim Benchen aufgefallen, dass die Einstellungen anders sind, als damals, als ich das erste mal mit Heaven gebencht hab.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

1344| Scholle_Satt | i7-3370k @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 770 @ 1137/3506 MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2014)

| 720p | 216 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770k @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28- 1T | Intel HD4600 @ 1300/1067 MHz |


| 1080p | 129 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770k @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 10-11-10-28- 1T | Intel HD4600 @ 1300/1067 MHz |


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2014)

**Update**


----------



## Sasa0045 (17. September 2014)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder einer von mir  umstieg von HD7970 auf GTX750ti 

1080p | 701 | Sasa0045 | FX8320 8 x 3,8GHz | 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Evga GTX 750 Ti SC 1137/1255//1350 | Link

720p | 1137 | Sasa0045 | FX8320 8 x 3,8GHz | 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Evga GTX 750 Ti SC 1137/1255//1350 | Link


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

Ich wische mal eben die Spinnweben weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2014)

2078 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1516/3702 | Link


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2014)

Update  (endlich mal an den BiosFlash der Karte rangetraut..... ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgelotet... da geht noch mehr ^^)

1080p | 1450 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB 1800MHz 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1358/4001| Link


----------



## Sasa0045 (19. November 2014)

Mal wieder nen Bench mit meiner *alten* 7970, diesmal mit höherem CPU Takt.

1080p | 1448 | Sasa0045 | FX8320 8 x 4,6GHz | 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | VTX3D Radeon 7970 1300/1600 |[http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/extremebench430c2eus1p5.jpg]Link[/url]


----------



## Moguay78 (19. November 2014)

2028 | Moguay78 | FX 8320 @ 4,615 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-30-2T | Sapphire Radeon R9 290x Vapor-x oc @ 1150/1475 | Heaven 3.0 oc.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Softy (20. November 2014)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Update  (endlich mal an den BiosFlash der  Karte rangetraut..... ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgelotet... da geht  noch mehr ^^)
> 
> 1080p | 1450 | Shizophrenic | i5-3570K @  4,5 GHz | 16GB 1800MHz 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @  1358/4001|  Link



Auf dem Link kann man nichts erkennen. Aber der Onkel hats gerichtet 




Sasa0045 schrieb:


> Mal wieder nen Bench mit meiner *alten* 7970, diesmal mit höherem CPU Takt.
> 
> 1080p  | 1448 | Sasa0045 | FX8320 8 x 4,6GHz | 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |  VTX3D Radeon 7970 1300/1600  |[http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/extremebench430c2eus1p5.jpg]Link[/url]



So schwer ist das doch nicht mit dem Link, oder? Aber siehe oben... 



Moguay78 schrieb:


> 2028 I Moguay78 I FX 8320 @ 4,615 GHz I 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-30-2T I Radeon R9 290x oc @ 1150/1475 I Heaven 3.0 oc.PNG - directupload.net



Das nächste mal kein "I" zum trennen der Werte verwenden, sondern dieses Zeichen "|" (AltGr + <).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moguay78 (20. November 2014)

Sorry!ok wird gemacht


----------



## Moguay78 (23. November 2014)

Update...
2064 | Moguay78 | FX 8320 @ 4,615 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-29-1T | Sapphire Radeon R9 290x Vapor-x oc @ 1160/1475 | http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3815/em9sfcom_png.htm


----------



## Softy (23. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. November 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Auf dem Link kann man nichts erkennen. Aber der Onkel hats gerichtet



Danke Onkel Softy,  habs angepasst


----------



## Moguay78 (8. Dezember 2014)

2068 | Moguay78 | FX 8320 @ 4,707 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1910CL 11-11-11-30-1T | Sapphire Radeon R9 290x Vapor-x oc @ 1160/1475 |Heaven 3.0.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Eddyloveland (8. Dezember 2014)

2443 | Eddyloveland | i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moguay78 (9. Dezember 2014)

Update...
2108 | Moguay78 | FX 8320 @ 4,707 GHz | 24GB DDR3-1910 CL 11-11-11-30-1T | Sapphire Radeon R9 290x Vapor-x oc @ 1190/1490 | Heaven 3.0@1190MHz.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (9. Dezember 2014)

720p Benchmark
4012 | Eddyloveland | i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (11. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 1920x1080 I 2445 I Maniac1960 I i5960X@3060 I Geil EVO Potenza 16GB DDR4@ 3200 16 16 16 36 2T I 980GTX 4096GB @1291/1393/3600 I link
1280x720    I 3658 I Maniac1960 I i5960X@3060 I Geil EVO Potenza 16GB DDR4@ 3200 16 16 16 36 2T I 980GTX 4096GB @1291/1496/3600 I link


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

@Maniac1960
Bitte Startpost beachten, so wird das nichts mit dem Eintrag in die Rangliste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (12. Dezember 2014)

ich bin relativ neu hier, auch wenn ich schon lange angemeldet bin.
was genau muss ich machen, kannst du mir da helfen?
vor allen kannst du mir bei der Verlinkung helfen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Steht doch alles im Startpost. Außerdem kannst Du Dich an den Einträgen der anderen User orientieren.

Wenn Du das mit dem Link nicht hinbekommst, kann ich das schon für Dich machen.


----------



## Moguay78 (12. Dezember 2014)

schreib es genau so hin wie alle anderen.dann lässt du den browser mit deinem ergebnis geöffnet und öffnest 2 x cpu-z(cpu und ram) und 1 x gpu-z .schiebst diese fenster neben dein ergebnis im browser so das man alles erkennt und machst nen screenshot.diesen lädst du hoch zb.auf Kostenlos Bilder hochladen - Dein Upload Service und den link kopierst du hinter dein geschriebenes.sollte dann in etwa so aussehen>>> Heaven 3.0@1190MHz.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Eddyloveland (12. Dezember 2014)

2489 | Eddyloveland | i7 4790K @ 4.40GHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1303/1875|

Nochmal mit neuaufgesetztem Betriebystem und Aktuellen Treibern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2014)

*720p:*

3414 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/3522 | Link


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2014)

Ääh, Du bist im falschen Ranking 

Hier gehts lang: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/260820-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a.html


----------



## Sasa0045 (2. Januar 2015)

1080p | 1794 | Sasa0045 | FX8320 8 x 4,6GHz | 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-20 1T | Galax GTX 970 4GB  1266/1753 | Link


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasa0045 (4. Januar 2015)

1080p | 1957 | Sasa0045 | FX8320 8 x 4,6GHz | 16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-20 1T | Galax GTX 970 4GB 1465/1800 | Link


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (8. Januar 2015)

Update:

edit: 

1080p: 

2598 | Maniac1960 | i5960X@3397 | 16GB DDR4-1098MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 980GTX @1393/3600 | link

720p: 

4130 | Maniac1960 | i5960X@3397 | 16GB DDR4-1098MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T | 980GTX @1393/3600 | link


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2015)

Bitte auf das korrekte Schema im Startpost achten.


----------



## Maniac1960 (10. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Bitte auf das korrekte Schema im Startpost achten.



bitte schaue noch einmal, ob es jetzt korrekt ist. danke


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2015)

Maniac1960 schrieb:


> bitte schaue noch einmal, ob es jetzt korrekt ist. danke



Die CPU ist zwar keine e-mail Adresse, aber der Onkel hat's gerichtet  Glückwunsch zur Doppel-Pole 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maniac1960 (10. Januar 2015)

Jo danke.


----------



## Moguay78 (26. Juni 2015)

Update...
2509 | Moguay78 | FX 8320 @ 4,615 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30-1T | Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream @ 1450/2000|Palit GTX 980 OC 1450-2000 MHz 2.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (28. Juni 2015)

Dann baue ich mich mal bei den Mobile GPU´s ein

DX11
667 | 0madmexx0 | i7 3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GT 650M @ 835/900|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DX9
962 | 0madmexx0 | i7 3610QM @ 2,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GT 650M @ 835/900|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R2_Night (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 3.0*

2072 | R2_Night | i5-2500 @ 3,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Asus Strix GTX 970 @ 1430/1950 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2015)

@R2_Night
Willkommen im Forum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moguay78 (30. Juni 2015)

Update...
2516 | Moguay78 | FX 8320 @ 4,615 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30-1T | Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream @ 1504/2000|Palit GTX 980 OC 1504-2000 MHz 2.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2015)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Moguay78 (17. August 2015)

Update...
2530 | Moguay78 | i7 4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30-1T | Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream @ 1504/2000|GTX 980 + i7 4790k @ 4,6 GHz..PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Softy (22. August 2015)

_****UPDATE****_


----------



## Moguay78 (1. September 2015)

Update...
2633 | Moguay78 | i7 4790K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30-1T | Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream @ 1504/2000 GTX 980 + i7 4790K @ 4,6 GHz 1,25 v fix.PNG - directupload.net


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2015)

Bitte warten, der Meister ist im Urlaub


----------



## Softy (10. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

